# American Idol 2009!!!



## SDKath

Am I the only one watching?  It's week 2...

What do you guys think?  How about the new judge?  And the new format of 12 people each week and eliminating 9?

Katherine


----------



## TUGBrian

i think its terrible, the top 3 from a random group?  one or two were really left out of week 1.

week 2, other than 2...i cant see any of them performing well enough to stay at all...yet 3 must be selected.

the top girl and boy tonight were easy choices, the other 10 could pack up and go after tonight, yeesh.

I predict a danny vs whateverhisnamewastonight that did the rolling stones song final!


----------



## SDKath

Ummm, am I the only one who is having problems with the sound mix tonight?  Every song sounds aweful for me right now.  It seems like the mike of the singer is on some wierd quiet mode.   

I have YET to see a single singer kick it.  Then again, I am only about an hour into it...

Katherine


----------



## TUGBrian

oh it was a terrible night.  again only the redhead young girl, and the very last guy were of any noteworthy performance.

the rest was just miserable.


----------



## Karen G

I agree, Brian. Those two you mentioned were really good, but the rest weren't.

I like the new girl judge. She seems very knowledgeable about the music industry and her criticisms of the performers is very constructive.


----------



## pjrose

We've liked it so far, and hope Anoop comes back in the Wild Card round.  Definitely love Adam Lambert - the Rolling Stones performer.  He's been performing for awhile.....but a lot of them aren't true amateurs.  Adam may be too edgy to appeal to the masses once we get down to fewer contestants.  

I wish they didn't waste our time with so many bad singers and messed up people who are apparently put on only to provide some laughs - I do not find it amusing to laugh at people's flaws. 

The 3/12 format isn't good, since out of a given 12 there may be  more than 3 who are really good.  However the Wild Card round could help with that if it's used to bring back some good singers who were eliminated. 

I'm getting tired of hearing about the song choice - perhaps the judges should pre-judge the song choices so we're hearing the performers at their best?


----------



## sstamm

I think the format is a little strange.  I wonder how they come up with the group of 12- is it random?  Did they used to start out with less than 36?

I think the new judge is pretty good.  She does seem to know music.

While many of the performances last night were a little iffy, sometimes it seems very hard to please those judges as far as song choice.  I thought some of them made ok song choices and the judges didn't like very many of them.


----------



## IreneLF

My 2 top picks from week one made it through (Alexis and Danny)  and my #3 was Anoop so I too hope he gets back as a wild card. He only missed being the #3 by 20,000 votes...
Last night - IMO there were only 2 standouts, Alison (red head 16 y.o.)  and Adam who I also really liked since his audition round (last singer, Satisfaction)
I agree, don't like this new format and wonder about how they set up the groups.  This group had no real other contenders IMO although for a #3, I'd go with Megan, the blonde with the arm of tatoos.


----------



## beejaybeeohio

Not likin' the new format. I recall that in the past we would be presented with the top 24  and a guy & gal would be voted off weekly until 12 remained and then it was one elimination weekly.

Missed the first performer (Jasmine?) last nite.  She was one of those featured previously and I had liked her from what I had seen, but the recap glimpse I caught suggested she was pretty weak.

I don't get why the judges put thru that vampy guy unless it was to help him get a gig in Vegas.


----------



## Mosca

Terrible. Just awful. 

My belief is that the producers use the mix to steer votes toward and away from contestants... and it is obvious that the production for Adam Lambert was about 10 times what it was for everyone else. I still like the guy, but come on. 

Adam Lambert pre American Idol, his original song "Crawl Through Fire". He's got some real theatrical sense, that's for sure.


----------



## Mosca

IreneLF said:


> This group had no real other contenders IMO although for a #3, I'd go with Megan, the blonde with the arm of tatoos.



Now see, I thought that the redhead who sang "Betty Davis Eyes" was better than tattoo girl. TT girl was OK enough, but she had no stage presence at all; BDE girl was OK enough, and also did a nice job with the stage movements.

That being said, I agree, neither one was all that and a slice of pie. The top of a sorry lot.


----------



## BocaBum99

The talent doesn't seem as strong this season.  I don't like the 12 person elimination round.  I think they are just getting lucky that most everyone stinks.  It makes it easier to get the top talent through. 

I agree that the top 2 were pretty obvious last night.

However, all this does is give more chances to the "vote for the worst" guys to wreak havoc on the competition.


----------



## jamstew

Mosca said:


> Terrible. Just awful.
> 
> My belief is that the producers use the mix to steer votes toward and away from contestants... and it is obvious that the production for Adam Lambert was about 10 times what it was for everyone else. I still like the guy, but come on.
> 
> Adam Lambert pre American Idol, his original song "Crawl Through Fire". He's got some real theatrical sense, that's for sure.



I agree with the judges--Adam is in a totally different league than the rest of them. I do think Allison was the best of the girls. Everyone else needs to go home.


----------



## BocaBum99

Mosca said:


> Terrible. Just awful.
> 
> My belief is that the producers use the mix to steer votes toward and away from contestants... and it is obvious that the production for Adam Lambert was about 10 times what it was for everyone else. I still like the guy, but come on.
> 
> Adam Lambert pre American Idol, his original song "Crawl Through Fire". He's got some real theatrical sense, that's for sure.



Adam Lambert did stand out in the prelims.  This video was outrageous.  He's already professional.  He should apply to take over for Freddy Mercury in Queen.  He's going to kill it if Queen is one of the theme weeks.


----------



## BocaBum99

One of my good friends is Filipino and he is good friends with Lea Salonga (the first Miss Saigon).  He told me last month about a new up and coming superstar from his home country.  Her name is Charice Pempengco.  I want so much for her to show up at the American Idol try outs and say she is going to sing "I will always love you" and have Simon pan her for trying to sing a Whitney Houston song and then look at his face when she sings it.

Charice Pempengco is a spot on copy of Whitney Houston.  Listen for you yourself (it's her second song).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCd4esuc5GA

[youtube]VCd4esuc5GA[/youtube]


----------



## calgarygary

beejaybeeohio said:


> Not likin' the new format. I recall that in the past we would be presented with the top 24  and a guy & gal would be voted off weekly until 12 remained and then it was one elimination weekly.
> 
> Missed the first performer (Jasmine?) last nite.  She was one of those featured previously and I had liked her from what I had seen, but the recap glimpse I caught suggested she was pretty weak.
> 
> *I don't get why the judges put thru that vampy guy unless it was to help him get a gig in Vegas.*




I believe Nick Mitchell (vampy guy) & Tatiana (winey, crying, begging girl) were producer's choices to try and create interest.  Fortunately, votes did not support Tatiana and hopefully will not support Nick.  Personally, I believe that Adam is too put together and has already reached his peak.  He will likely go deep but I don't think he will win it.


----------



## TUGBrian

Adam lambert has the voice to win it all, hands down.  when that guy gets cranked up its quite insane.

My pick is still Danny...he sounds just like d cook from last year...and easily has the background story to carry many many voters.

I also liked anoop and the braddy kid from the first night, both would have easily earned the 3rd spot from last nights performances.

(sorry, even i got nick and adam confused, i meant the vampire guy)


----------



## Nancy

Not sure I like this years format, but it does get more people with greater exposure.  Watched both weeks and so far no one has really excited me.  It think the red head girl and the last guy will be the top 2.

Nancy


----------



## pjrose

beejaybeeohio said:


> I don't get why the judges put thru that vampy guy unless it was to help him get a gig in Vegas.





calgarygary said:


> [/b]
> I believe Nick Mitchell (vampy guy) ...



Beejaybeeohio, do you mean Nick Mitchell or Adam Lambert?  Nick was a waste of time, but I love Adam Lambert.  DD is going to love that video when she sees it.  

The one thing that bugs me about Lambert is that he is already professional.  I know his professional status doesn't violate the AI rules and there have been plenty of other professionals over the years.  It's got to be hard for those who are strictly amateurs to compete.


----------



## Carol C

Is Alexis the petite blonde with pink highlights in her hair? I like her alot. I also wub Danny Boy (for his voice and appeal). Of last night's bunch I like the last guy best, even though I think the song "Satisfaction" is hugely over-rated in the lexicon of rock music and don't enjoy hearing it, ever.


----------



## Holysmoke

AI kills brain cells


----------



## TUGBrian

thankfully we've got plenty to spare.


----------



## MelBay

David Cook, last years AI winner, is from my neck of the woods.  I invested way too much time & energy watching that whole season, voting over & over & over, and finally blubbering like a baby when he won.  I just can't do it again.   Is Simon still a turkey? Bwah!  Why do I even ask that?


----------



## Jaybee

I think that little Charice is awesome!  What a voice!  If she'd been on AI last night, there would be no question about a winner.  
I agree with Irene, that "The little red-headed girl" (Thank you Charlie Brown.), and Adam offered the most, and TT girl is adorable, and has a good voice, but her wiggles looked strangely awkward to me.
  I also get really irritated at hearing, "You chose the wrong song" over, and over, and over.  Why not just deal with the job they did with the song they DID choose?


----------



## Rose Pink

MelBay said:


> David Cook, last years AI winner, is from my neck of the woods. I invested way too much time & energy watching that whole season, voting over & over & over, and finally blubbering like a baby when he won. I just can't do it again. Is Simon still a turkey? Bwah! Why do I even ask that?


 

I hear you!  I did the same last year for our local boy, David A.    I wasn't even going to watch AI last year until some tugger started a thread about him that got me curious and then I was hooked.  Last night was the first  night I watched and I missed part of it.  I am not going to get sucked in again this year.  (and yet here I am reading and posting in this thread--oh the shame  )


----------



## TUGBrian

hahaha, I was wondering about the constant "twist-dance" too, I thought she had some sort of nervous condition or something!


----------



## Rose Pink

Jaybee said:


> ... and TT girl is adorable, and has a good voice, but her wiggles looked strangely awkward to me.


 
You got that right!  She was painful to watch.  But I do like the quality of her voice.


----------



## SDKath

Don't feel bad about the addiction!  My DD and I watch it each week starting January and it's a great bonding time for us.  We talk about the candidates, gripe about the judges, etc.  Sometimes, my moody, hard to relate to preteen is hard to chat with, but with Am Idol, we have a nice common ground.  Sounds silly I know but it's a redeeming quality of the show....

IF ONLY they would stop talking about the ladies' appearances though.  Those comments about that woman's legs were killing me last night.  I was cringing thinking of the influence this has on my impressionable children.  SIGH.

Katherine


----------



## sstamm

TUGBrian said:


> hahaha, I was wondering about the constant "twist-dance" too, I thought she had some sort of nervous condition or something!



And with those pom-pom things on the front of her dress, it was a bit awkward.  I thought she sang pretty well.  The judges really liked her, though.


----------



## DaveNV

SDKath said:


> IF ONLY they would stop talking about the ladies' appearances though.  Those comments about that woman's legs were killing me last night.  I was cringing thinking of the influence this has on my impressionable children.  SIGH.
> 
> Katherine




And isn't Simon the same moron who told Jennifer Hudson she was too fat to ever be a professional singer?  And a little thing known as a Best Supporting Actress Oscar win later...   

Dave


----------



## pjrose

What'd you all think of tonight's choices?  I was happy with them.  

We're soooo glad Nick/Norman is gone.  He may be amusing to a point, but it's not a tacky comedian contest.

Adam remains our favorite. I'd love to go an Adam Lambert concert!  I'm still uncomfortable about his professional experience - it may fit the rules, but just doesn't seem right.  I also believe he's too edgy to make it past mainstream voters.  

Allison has an incredible voice - close your eyes and there's no way she sounds like a teenager.    Wow.

I'm with the others on the comments about appearance.  Completely inappropriate, and after all, it's Simon who often says 'it's a singing competition'.


----------



## Jaybee

I really liked Kai Kalama, too... It will be interesting to see who the 3rd. one is....if we're right.  (fat chance!)  Jean

I'm glad it was Chris... I really didn't think he'd make it.  Anybody else?


----------



## TUGBrian

seems like as expected, top boy and girl made it, it was a tossup between the next 10...none of them should go any further either way.

on to next week!


----------



## beejaybeeohio

*Vampy Guy*

Nick was the performer I labeled as vampy and I am so glad he is gone!  

As CalgaryGary pointed out, he and Tatianna were probably selected to provoke interest in the show.

He may very well be brought back for the wild card show- I figure that there will be four contestants selected from each of the three rounds so there is a good chance he's one of them.  Also, I expect to see Tatianna return-she sings a lot better than she whines.


----------



## Elan

Last night went pretty much as I expected.  I knew Adam would make it, and figured the other 2 slots would be filled by Kris and Megan or Allison.   Since Megan didn't make it I expect she'll get in as a wildcard along with Anoop from elimination round 1.


----------



## BSQ

AI is painful to watch.  I am convinced it's the reason TiVo exist.  I do a whole lot of fast forwarding.

Adam's been my fav since the audition rounds... But could they have made it any less anti climatic?  AI seems very contrived this year ... maybe it's just the new format, I dunno.


----------



## SDKath

It feels contrived to me too. I can't quite put my finger on it but it just seems a bit more "Quiz Show" -esque compared to previous years.
 

I hope it finds a new "rhythm" because I enjoy watching the show but not if it keeps being so "off".

Katherine


----------



## timeos2

*Please, do NOT bring back Tatiana!*



SDKath said:


> It feels contrived to me too. I can't quite put my finger on it but it just seems a bit more "Quiz Show" -esque compared to previous years.
> 
> 
> I hope it finds a new "rhythm" because I enjoy watching the show but not if it keeps being so "off".
> 
> Katherine



Even the band/backup singers have seemed more mediocre than usual so far this season. I do agree that hopefully when they get to the 12 finalists things will smooth out and become more enjoyable to watch/hear. 

My fear is we'll be subjected to Tatiana again when they pick the 3 wildcards.


----------



## swift

timeos2 said:


> My fear is we'll be subjected to Tatiana again when they pick the 3 wildcards.




   Please No!!!! She drove me crazy!!


----------



## pjrose

beejaybeeohio said:


> Also, I expect to see Tatianna return-she sings a lot better than she whines.





timeos2 said:


> My fear is we'll be subjected to Tatiana again when they pick the 3 wildcards.





swift said:


> Please No!!!! She drove me crazy!!



Would you like some Cheese with your Whine?  

She won't  whine at first, just till she's eliminated again - unless she's learned from seeing herself.  At least it sets an example of how NOT to behave.


----------



## BocaBum99

I'd rather hear a crying baby on a 12 hour flight than hear or see Tatiana ever again.  That is exactly why they will bring her back.  Hate = Ratings = $$$.


----------



## SDKath

BocaBum99 said:


> I'd rather hear a crying baby on a 12 hour flight than hear or see Tatiana ever again.  That is exactly why they will bring her back.  Hate = Ratings = $$$.



Exactly!  See you again Norman and Tatiana.   

Katherine


----------



## 3-wack

Charice is an extraordinary talent. It's hard to believe such power can emanate from this tiny girl---I believe she's 15. I hope she gets the opportunity to showcase her abilities if not on Idol than somewhere else. She's too good to be ignored. And what's refreshing is her humility. In an era of shameless self-promotion by no-talent egotists, it's great to see an individual like Charice who is in no way taken with herself and probably doesn't realize how tremendous she really is. Great for her and we can all look forward to her surefire success. As for cynical Simon, my money says he'd be blown away.


----------



## pjrose

3-wack said:


> Charice is an extraordinary talent. It's hard to believe such power can emanate from this tiny girl---I believe she's 15. I hope she gets the opportunity to showcase her abilities if not on Idol than somewhere else. She's too good to be ignored. And what's refreshing is her humility. In an era of shameless self-promotion by no-talent egotists, it's great to see an individual like Charice who is in no way taken with herself and probably doesn't realize how tremendous she really is. Great for her and we can all look forward to her surefire success. As for cynical Simon, my money says he'd be blown away.



Which one is Charise?


----------



## TUGBrian

I thought she was the redheaded young girl who sang heart was it?

anyway, easily the two best performances last night were the last two, the latin elton john gun and lil rounds!

my vote for 3rd place goes to the first guy von was it?


----------



## BocaBum99

TUGBrian said:


> I thought she was the redheaded young girl who sang heart was it?
> 
> anyway, easily the two best performances last night were the last two, the latin elton john gun and lil rounds!
> 
> my vote for 3rd place goes to the first guy von was it?



I think you got it right.  Before the last two, I was leaning toward throwing everyone out.


----------



## TUGBrian

although the judges were fawning over the blind guy.  I mean dont get me wrong....he wasnt bad...but I didnt really care for the performance all that much.


----------



## sstamm

3-wack said:


> Charice is an extraordinary talent. It's hard to believe such power can emanate from this tiny girl---I believe she's 15. I hope she gets the opportunity to showcase her abilities if not on Idol than somewhere else. She's too good to be ignored. And what's refreshing is her humility. In an era of shameless self-promotion by no-talent egotists, it's great to see an individual like Charice who is in no way taken with herself and probably doesn't realize how tremendous she really is. Great for her and we can all look forward to her surefire success. As for cynical Simon, my money says he'd be blown away.





pjrose said:


> Which one is Charise?



I believe this was in reference to a You Tube link posted on the first page of this thread-  not one of the current Idol contestants.

I watched the link, and the girl does indeed have tremendous talent!!



BocaBum99 said:


> One of my good friends is Filipino and he is good friends with Lea Salonga (the first Miss Saigon).  He told me last month about a new up and coming superstar from his home country.  Her name is Charice Pempengco.  I want so much for her to show up at the American Idol try outs and say she is going to sing "I will always love you" and have Simon pan her for trying to sing a Whitney Houston song and then look at his face when she sings it.
> 
> Charice Pempengco is a spot on copy of Whitney Houston.  Listen for you yourself (it's her second song).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCd4esuc5GA
> 
> [youtube]VCd4esuc5GA[/youtube]


----------



## pjrose

sstamm said:


> I believe this was in reference to a You Tube link posted on the first page of this thread-  not one of the current Idol contestants.
> 
> I watched the link, and the girl does indeed have tremendous talent!!



Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## sstamm

pjrose said:


> Thanks for the clarification!




Any time!!  

It confused me at first, because I don't know the names of all the Idol contestants, but I had watched the linked video a couple days ago, and it slowly fell into place.


----------



## pjrose

*Adam Lambert's professional experience*

We love Adam Lambert, but as I've noted above, I am troubled at his professional background.  

I assume the producers have already decided that he fits the rules so presumably he doesn't have a CURRENT contract, but haven't they already kicked off others who had previous contracts?  Besides the rules, doesn't it seem unfair to put professionals together with amateurs?  Perhaps very few of the contestants are true amateurs - many have probably been in various community theatre musicals, won competitions, etc (i.e. David Archuleta in Star Search).  

How do you feel about a competition that pits those with 10 years of professional stage experience against teens whose experience may be limited to choir concerts and high school musicals, or someone who has been singing only in the church choir and perhaps some community events?


----------



## ace2000

TUGBrian said:


> although the judges were fawning over the blind guy. I mean dont get me wrong....he wasnt bad...but I didnt really care for the performance all that much.


 
Yep, but he will be the sentimental favorite of many.  And that translates into ratings...

So, I see that either the audience (or the judges) will carry him through for sure...


----------



## ace2000

Prediction time...

Scott MacIntyre
Lil Rounds
Ju'Not Joyner 

Nathaniel (dark horse)

In that order...


----------



## pjrose

ace2000 said:


> Prediction time...
> 
> Scott MacIntyre
> Lil Rounds
> Ju'Not Joyner
> 
> Nathaniel (dark horse)
> 
> In that order...



For tonight, or for the Final?

Predictions for tonight: Scott MacIntyre, Lil Rounds, Jorge Nuñez. 

For the wild card round: Anoop Desai and ???.  Please not Nick and Tatiana.

For the final weeks, Adam Lambert, Lil Rounds, Anoop Desai, and Allison Iraheta.


----------



## Jaybee

So, what about Felicia?  I thought she was pretty good. 
I really liked Jorge, too.  In fact, I thought there were more good choices than last week.
I agree about the unfairness of pitting the pros against kids who are trying to get a break.


----------



## IreneLF

Round three:
I would like to see:
Scott and Lil with Jorge getting a spot as the #3. I remember  was impressed with him in the earlier weeks.

As for wild cards -- 
Wk 1 - Anoop for sure (he was only 20,000 votes behind Michael Sarver in group one), I do like him a lot and put him ahrad of Michael.
Wk 2 - Meghan (tatoo girl, interesting voice, shouldn't win tho but she will be fun to listen to)
Wk 3 - Von? Remember I liked him,  not so much on last night but prior to, and mopst last night were.... mediocre.


I do agree with* PJRose *(and I LOVE Adam) - Adam  is not in the same league and it is not really fair - he said he has been in "musical theater" for 10 yrs................My friend's daughter knows him as The "Wicked" boy - he was in the LA production of Wicked . Not exactly fair IMO,  as I said.

And, I do feel we are being manipulated with stories - 

As much as I _really _do like Scott, Lil and Danny, and I _do_ feel they have the most talent ------ and definitely deserve to be there, ie they had my "votes" --  ::: the stories they show of Scott- blind; Lil - their family residence   destroyed in some  recent storm and she, Dh and 3 little kids are living in a motel;  and Danny - recent widower -- are designed to pull at your heartstrings.  Seems  a bit of an unfai  advantage over people who have no "story" to tell.   I would still love them all if I didn't know their "stories" -- and I've thought maybe it would be better if I didn't...


----------



## beejaybeeohio

*Males = Females?*

It seems to me that thus far there are more guys than gals going to the top 12.  Is AI going to stick with their past practice of 6 of each sex in that dozen?  If so, that will skew the wildcard choices (which I was hoping that would be based on votes, not judges).

Also, I am finding listening to the judges so boringly predictable- whether it be their comments to the contestants or the "banter" among themselves and with Ryan.  Love hearing and seeing the contestants, though.


----------



## pjrose

beejaybeeohio said:


> Is AI going to stick with their past practice of 6 of each sex in that dozen?  If so, that will skew the wildcard choices (which I was hoping that would be based on votes, not judges).



I believe that they are not requiring a 50/50 split.  The judges determined the 8 for the wildcard round, but who determines the 3 chosen from that group?  Votes or the judges?  



beejaybeeohio said:


> Also, I am finding listening to the judges so boringly predictable- whether it be their comments to the contestants or the "banter" among themselves and with Ryan.  Love hearing and seeing the contestants, though.



Yup, totally agreed.  And having 4 judges increases their comments by 33%, though not necessarily time-wise.

As predicted by some of us, Tatiana is in.  Good grief.  I sure hope she doesn't make it past tomorrow night!  

Wild Card Group in my order
Anoop  
Jasmine  

Matt
Ricky

Von
Jesse

TTG (Megan?)

(skip about a hundred lines here)
Tatiana


----------



## TUGBrian

haha...i thought tatiana was going to collapse on stage.  

how someone has not clubbed her over the head with a blunt object before now is beyond me!


----------



## pjrose

TUGBrian said:


> haha...i thought tatiana was going to collapse on stage.
> 
> how someone has not clubbed her over the head with a blunt object before now is beyond me!



Maybe someone did and that's part of her problem  

You should have heard us all yelling Noooooooooo

I swore that if both she AND Nick/Norman were chosen I was never going to watch the show again.


----------



## Jaybee

Boy, some of you guys...Rose Pink, for one (Gals) got it right.  I was hoping the little blonde "country gal" would make it in the wild card choice, but it seems like a pretty good group.  It was good to see Anoop come back.  Hasta mañana....


----------



## Rose Pink

Jaybee said:


> Boy, some of you guys...Rose Pink, for one (Gals) got it right. ....


 
I think you meant pjrose.  I didn't make any predictions.  I didn't even watch.


----------



## Dave011

I guess the blind dude will get the top stop.


----------



## Art4th

pjrose said:


> I believe that they are not requiring a 50/50 split.  The judges determined the 8 for the wildcard round, but who determines the 3 chosen from that group?  Votes or the judges?



The judges will make the three wildcard choices, and I believe they are keeping a 6/6 split for the final 12. I remember reading that somewhere before the season started.


----------



## Carol C

The only wild card is if I am going to watch AI ever again. There is no memorable talent this season. Nothing unique. Lil Rounds sounds like any number of R & B singers out there. The guys all sound like they want to be Clay Aiken. There are no good rockers like David Cook or Daughtry or even Amanda the nurse. I thought the group number was silly and precocious. I'm sooo over AI!


----------



## TUGBrian

i also fast forward through the group bits, im sure there are millions of people out there who love it...but for me...its way too hokey.


----------



## Jaybee

Oops!  Sorry...I guess I got my Roses mixed.  J.



Rose Pink said:


> I think you meant pjrose.  I didn't make any predictions.  I didn't even watch.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Who was the last of the three judges picks.  They ran long and my DVR stopped before the last one was named?

Never Mind, I went to the IDOL site and saw they picked 4 not 3.

So the judges picks were Megan, Anoop, Matt and Megan.


----------



## Karen G

Yes, but it a big surprise at the end.  They called Matt and Anoop as the last two contestants standing, and said that Matt had been picked.  I was so disappointed that it wasn't Anoop.

Then they went to Anoop and said they'd decided to have 13 contestants instead of 12 and he would be staying.


----------



## TUGBrian

was slightly annoyed my DVR cut off that part too.


----------



## pjrose

Karen G said:


> Yes, but it a big surprise at the end.  They called Matt and Anoop as the last two contestants standing, and said that Matt had been picked.  I was so disappointed that it wasn't Anoop.
> 
> Then they went to Anoop and said they'd decided to have 13 contestants instead of 12 and he would be staying.



Just as they picked Matt, DH and DD said NOOOOOOO, and I said I bet they're going to pull a fast one and choose both.  Too bad I didn't have something riding on that prediction  

I guess an extra lowest-vote-getter will be cut during one of the upcoming shows to make it still fit the time frame.


----------



## Ann-Marie

pjrose said:


> I guess an extra lowest-vote-getter will be cut during one of the upcoming shows to make it still fit the time frame.



Or do you think they will go an extra week?  There is no way the judges decided during commercial break who would be the four.  They probably had it all decided while listening to rehearsals.


----------



## TUGBrian

oh im sure of that.  I highly doubt they made their decision that night during the performances.


----------



## pjrose

I'm sure they have their decisions pretty-much made, but if a given contestant does a lot better or blows it of course they could change it at that point.


----------



## SDKath

Am I the only one who thinks Anoop is totally over-rated and pretentious?  He has this look like he should have been there all along.  No smiles or thank yous.  Why is he getting all this press in EW and other large magazines????   

Katherine


----------



## Elan

Just for reference, here are the final 13 contestants:

Matt Giraud
Jorge Nunez 
Michael Sarver
Kris Allen
Jasmine Murray
Adam Lambert
Lil Rounds
Alexis Grace
Anoop Desai
Allison Iraheta
Danny Gokey
Megan Corkrey
Scott McIntyre

  My personal favorites at this point are Megan and Adam (subject to change as the competition progresses).  Having said that, I think the 3 most likely to make the finals, based on what I've seen thus far, are Adam, Lil and Danny.


----------



## CatLovers

SDKath said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Anoop is totally over-rated and pretentious?



You might be.  I actually think he comes off as fairly modest and unassuming, and that's one reason (in addition to his good pipes) that I like him.  It's the same reason I didn't like Tatiana, even though she can sing as well.  I certainly think Anoop will do well, but I don't know yet whether how far he'll go.  I need to hear him some more.


----------



## pjrose

I like Anoop, but hadn't noticed his lack of smiles or thank-yous.  Now I'll be on the lookout for that!  

I often close my eyes to just listen to the singing - with that trick, Allison really blew me away.  Adam is definitely an eyes-open act.  I'm already ready to get concert tix for him.

My early odds for the longest lasting are also Adam and Lil.....maybe Jorge.....I don't know who else.


----------



## BocaBum99

I'm just very pleased that Tatiana is DONE.

At this point, I think Danny is my favorite.


----------



## grest

Ditto!  She really rubbed me the wrong way!  Such a prima donna...


----------



## pjrose

Waaaaayyyyy over-emotional - I can't imagine someone that out of control succeeding as a professional.   
Perhaps some therapy and/or meds.....and I don't mean that negatively or sarcastically!


----------



## Clemson Fan

IMO, Adam is way overrated.  His last performance he was screetching through half of his song.

The tatoo girl is also overrated.  I thought she was terrible in her 2 performances and her "dancing" is atrocious.  However, the judges seem to like her.

I personally feel that this competition is Danny's to lose.  He has a very good voice, a very very good sympathy "story", seemingly very loyal friends, and he has a strong "it" factor.


----------



## Aussiedog

*Watch for a very strong hand by Simon and Randy*

I noticed that all during the early rounds Simon and Randy were hanging together very closely in their reviews and stressing marketability, being current and having "it".  

IMHO, I think Simon has been burned the last few seasons with winners who managed to develop amazing voting machines for the contest but then could not give away their CDs after they won.  I am betting that Simon and Randy will carefully manage their comments going forward in order to strongly maximize their effect on the popular vote, and that by the time we get to the final 2 all the sentimental favorites are gone.

Ann


----------



## Karen G

*Just about everyone did a great job last night*

I thought almost all of them did well last night.  Did anyone else notice how much Adam Lambert looks like Elvis?  When they had a close up of him after he had performed, I thought it was really striking how much he looked like Elvis.

They will eliminate two singers tonight and I'm afraid Anoop might be one of them, even though he seems to be a nice guy. I think maybe Jasmine will be the other one to go.


----------



## TUGBrian

that was one of the best "non finals" ive ever seen, id watch each of those performances again and not complain a bit.

however, anoop was by far the worst of the group...shame.  Im pretty stunned he picked that of all songs.

I thought jorge did a bang up job, was really suprised to hear hte judges bash him.

I enjoyed the justin timberlake lookalike guy, as well as danny and adam...those were my top 3.

anoop takes a walk, hard to guess who will join him.  the rest were all pretty good.


----------



## Elan

I mostly agree.  I thought Anoop was probably the worst, and maybe Jasmine next.  I thought Adam was very good, as were Danny and Matt.   I thought Kris was pretty good as well, in a Jason Castro kind of way.


----------



## timeos2

The bottom three should be Anoop, Megan and Jorge based on last nights performances. I'd boot the first two but any of the three are fine to go.


----------



## ace2000

my predictions for the two leaving tonight:

Jorge and Allison

Close third: Jasmine



Sorry, never liked Jorge...  just don't like his singing style.  But, don't know much about his background though.


----------



## Mosca

TUGBrian said:


> that was one of the best "non finals" ive ever seen, id watch each of those performances again and not complain a bit.
> 
> however, anoop was by far the worst of the group...shame.  Im pretty stunned he picked that of all songs.
> 
> I thought jorge did a bang up job, was really suprised to hear hte judges bash him.
> 
> I enjoyed the justin timberlake lookalike guy, as well as danny and adam...those were my top 3.
> 
> anoop takes a walk, hard to guess who will join him.  the rest were all pretty good.



I agree, except IMO Megan Tattoo was the worst. Anoop was just karaoke. Megan's performance was just on the edge of falling apart; racing a little ahead of the beat, then falling behind, and the weird "dancing".... and then the CAW! CAW! at the end! 

My opinion is, 11 decent performances, one poor, one awful. Based on that, Anoop and Megan go home.

Who I REALLY think is going home is Jorge and Matt.


----------



## Mosca

ace2000 said:


> my predictions for the two leaving tonight:
> 
> Jorge and Allison
> 
> Close third: Jasmine
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, never liked Jorge...  just don't like his singing style.  But, don't know much about his background though.



You been looking at Dialidol!


----------



## Patri

Karen G said:


> I thought almost all of them did well last night.  Did anyone else notice how much Adam Lambert looks like Elvis?  When they had a close up of him after he had performed, I thought it was really striking how much he looked like Elvis.
> 
> They will eliminate two singers tonight and I'm afraid Anoop might be one of them, even though he seems to be a nice guy. I think maybe Jasmine will be the other one to go.



Yes! I kept telling DH "Doesn't he look like a young, skinny Elvis?"


----------



## jamstew

No way Allison goes home!


----------



## TUGBrian

I cant see megan going home either, prettiest girl will easily carry through a few more rounds.


----------



## LisaLisa

I love AI! I think Anoop definitely goes home. And so does Michael. I love his story but he didn't really hit it out of the park last night...let's see...this is such a good season.


----------



## pjrose

Karen G said:


> Did anyone else notice how much Adam Lambert looks like Elvis?  When they had a close up of him after he had performed, I thought it was really striking how much he looked like Elvis.





Patri said:


> Yes! I kept telling DH "Doesn't he look like a young, skinny Elvis?"



I love watching him.  When he did Satisfaction the other week he strutted like Mick.  What a performer.  I could happily watch him for the whole show.  :whoopie:


----------



## ace2000

Mosca said:


> You been looking at Dialidol!


 
Shhhhh!  Don't tell anyone... let's just keep it between you and me, ok???


----------



## Mosca

That was close enough. Neither of them were going to win. I too was worried for Allison. I don't think she'll win, either, but I think I'd like to hear her for a few more weeks.

What does everyone think of the new rule? It wouldn't have saved Daughtry, he went home with 4 left. It might have saved Hudson, but remember Simon told her she didn't have any future in music.... they probably wouldn't have used it unanimously.

I dunno, I don't like it.


----------



## TUGBrian

i like the fact that they can only use it once.


----------



## roadsister

Ok, turned on IDOL too late to hear what the new rule was....can someone post it here?


----------



## swift

I thought the three worst were Anoop, Kris and Jorge. The rest did a pretty good job.


----------



## Karen G

roadsister said:


> Ok, turned on IDOL too late to hear what the new rule was....can someone post it here?


 The judges will have one "save" that they can use during the season.  If they think the person who receives the lowest number of votes some week should not be eliminated, they can "save" them that week and no one will be eliminated that particular week.  However, two will go home the next week.

I was happy with the results of this week.   Anoop lives to sing another week!


----------



## SDKath

Sooo, this is kinda funny.  A new rule to over-ride the 30+ million voters.  Hmmmm.  I was watching Quiz Show on TV last night (one of my very favorite movies of all time).  I can't help but think AI is more and more like Quiz Show every year.

First they add a 13th just to give Anoop a chance (yuck -- but I won't go there).  And now they can veto the votes in one fell swoop.  So much for "reality" TV.

But hey, as they say at the conclusion of Quiz Show, this is just entertainment.  No one gets hurt and the public loves it.  So who cares that people are cheating behind the scenes?

Kath


----------



## Clemson Fan

SDKath said:


> Sooo, this is kinda funny. A new rule to over-ride the 30+ million voters. Hmmmm. I was watching Quiz Show on TV last night (one of my very favorite movies of all time). I can't help but think AI is more and more like Quiz Show every year.
> 
> First they add a 13th just to give Anoop a chance (yuck -- but I won't go there). And now they can veto the votes in one fell swoop. So much for "reality" TV.
> 
> But hey, as they say at the conclusion of Quiz Show, this is just entertainment. No one gets hurt and the public loves it. So who cares that people are cheating behind the scenes?
> 
> Kath


 
What's the big deal?  Remember, this is Fox.  It's not like they haven't fixed votes in the past.  They rarely ever anounce the actual voting tally for each contestant.  In fact, have they ever done it?

I don't understand the Adam like Elvis comparison.  If Elvis was screatchy and untalented, then maybe I could see it.  I'm not a big Adam fan, yet I love Elvis.

It was a really good first show.  Everybody was either pretty good or really good except Adam, who was just screatchy.


----------



## Carta

I'll probably get bashed for saying this, but: I really don't think Scott (blind guy ) belongs in the top 13.. To put it bluntly; He sucks!  If he had 20/20 vision, I doubt he would've made it through Hollywood week.. I hope this doesn't turn into a "pity party"


----------



## sstamm

Mosca said:


> What does everyone think of the new rule? It wouldn't have saved Daughtry, he went home with 4 left. It might have saved Hudson, but remember Simon told her she didn't have any future in music.... they probably wouldn't have used it unanimously.
> 
> I dunno, I don't like it.



I missed when they talked about the new rule.  I get that the judges have one "save" if they all agree, but why would that not have saved Daughtry?  Is there a point after which they can't use the save?

I don't necessarily mind that they get one save, but I don't like that they go back and ask the judges after they announce who was off.
Maybe they should just leave it that the judges will speak up if they decide to use their veto.


----------



## Elan

sstamm said:


> I missed when they talked about the new rule.  I get that the judges have one "save" if they all agree, but why would that not have saved Daughtry?  Is there a point after which they can't use the save?
> 
> I don't necessarily mind that they get one save, but I don't like that they go back and ask the judges after they announce who was off.
> Maybe they should just leave it that the judges will speak up if they decide to use their veto.



  I believe they said that the save can't be used once they reach the final 5 contestants.  I think Daughtry went out as #4 or #3?


----------



## Patri

Carta said:


> I'll probably get bashed for saying this, but: I really don't think Scott (blind guy ) belongs in the top 13.. To put it bluntly; He sucks!  If he had 20/20 vision, I doubt he would've made it through Hollywood week.. I hope this doesn't turn into a "pity party"



I disagree. When I listen to the singers and don't watch the TV, he sounds great. Since we'll be listening to the winner on the radio, maybe that's how the people should be judged.
Don't they all have some sort of pity story? Homeless, humble beginnings, unwed, a minority, etc. Fox amplifies the sob stories every year.


----------



## Carta

Patri said:


> I disagree. When I listen to the singers and don't watch the TV, he sounds great. Since we'll be listening to the winner on the radio, maybe that's how the people should be judged.
> Don't they all have some sort of pity story? Homeless, humble beginnings, unwed, a minority, etc. Fox amplifies the sob stories every year.


=============================
First off, How many people listen to AI on the radio? Not to mention, who would listen to a tv, instead of watching and listening. (unless you are blind) Talk about being a minority..Yikes!!
  I agree that everyone has a sad sob story, but after it's presented to the viewers, it's a done deal.. Unlike Scott, that needs help at ALL times. And it's seen by America from the time he steps foot on stage.
  I have nothing against the guy, but, as I said b4, imagine him having 20/20 vision.... 

I see a "pity party"


----------



## mterra

My first thought when Adam came out was Elvis.  I agree with Jorge going, but thought maybe Jasmine deserved another chance.  They gave Anoop a chance and still put him through.  Anyway.  I thought Jasmine did a better job last night (during elimination) than the first night she sang the song.  Some are really good, it will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Mosca

I don't think Scott had sight he would be anywhere near the top 12 either; but one thing I can say for AI this year, they are making no pretenses about picking the top singers. Remember the elevator show, that was the mansion show this year? Where Simon asked, "Do we take the pretty girl, or the one who can sing?" He as much as said that it isn't about talent.

That's why I watch it for fun. I like checking with the dirt-diggers on the internet, where you find out that Adam Lambert isn't just gay, he's like, _really hardcore_ gay. The dirt diggers discovered that Joanna Paccitti has had multiple shots at stardom, starting when she was 11 in _Annie_ (and was even featured on 20/20), and only got on AI because she was friends with the producers. (She was canned without comment right after making the top 36.) Then you see these people on TV, doing what the producers ask, pretending to be fresh and new and innocent... Carly Smithson saying "I've never sung on such a huge stage!", but you can find her on Youtube singing in front of 100,000 people at an Irish festival in 2005! 

Look at Adam's face, the next time the camera is in on a closeup. That guy has lived a pretty damn hard 28 years. He's already pretty ragged at the edges, the "pretty boy" is fading fast. He's easily 50% of the makeup budget for every show.


----------



## jamstew

Carta said:


> =============================
> First off, How many people listen to AI on the radio? Not to mention, who would listen to a tv, instead of watching and listening. (unless you are blind) Talk about being a minority..Yikes!!



I think the point was that we'll be listening to the winner on the radio. I often close my eyes to listen to the AI contestants for that reason. I don't want to be influenced or distracted by how they look. That said, I agree that Scott is one of the weaker ones in the group.


----------



## jamstew

Mosca said:


> I like checking with the dirt-diggers on the internet, where you find out that Adam Lambert isn't just gay, he's like, _really hardcore_ gay.



What does that mean, and why on earth does it matter? :annoyed:


----------



## Karen G

Clemson Fan said:


> I don't understand the Adam like Elvis comparison.  If Elvis was screatchy and untalented, then maybe I could see it.  I'm not a big Adam fan, yet I love Elvis.


I love Elvis, too.  I do think Adam looks like Elvis (when he was much younger, of course), but I never thought he sounded like Elvis or was like Elvis in any other way. When they showed a close up of Adam's face on Tuesday night I could definitely see a resemblance in his eyes, nose, and mouth--disregarding his hair, of course.

The personal stories given about each contestant are very interesting, but it should be their singing abilities that determine who wins.  And I think that's what will happen by the end of the competition.


----------



## Mosca

jamstew said:


> What does that mean, and why on earth does it matter? :annoyed:




It doesn't matter to me at all. I love the guy. What I'm laughing at is the incongruity between the reality, and that there are people out there saying that he's not gay, or questioning that he is or isn't. HE IS. What I'm giggling inside about is the thought that eventually, there is going to be a whole lot of culture clash showdown between cult-church music director Danny Gokey and Burning Man Star Spangled Banner Adam Lambert. Some folks are going to have to look inside themselves. That can only be good.

My take is that Lambert's _original_ music is a celebration of male sexuality and desire; the target of that desire is irrelevant. I'm blown away by his _Crawl Through Fire_ performance from The Zodiac Show; IMO it is every bit as compelling as Bowie at his prime in the mid-70s. Here is a link, if you haven't seen it.

Edited to add links to the cult church story, to the Burning Man performance, and to apologize if I gave offense, none was intended.


----------



## Carta

jamstew said:


> I think the point was that we'll be listening to the winner on the radio. I often close my eyes to listen to the AI contestants for that reason. I don't want to be influenced or distracted by how they look. That said, I agree that Scott is one of the weaker ones in the group.


============================================
Gotcha!!!  But, "how they look" is part of being the AMERICAN IDOL.......


----------



## pjrose

Mosca said:


> Look at Adam's face, the next time the camera is in on a closeup. That guy has lived a pretty damn hard 28 years. He's already pretty ragged at the edges, the "pretty boy" is fading fast. He's easily 50% of the makeup budget for every show.



I've noticed the same thing; his face looked a lot younger in some of the online videos that weren't that long ago.  I think his real appeal is in how he puts his singing, expressions, and movements together.   Imagine him in the role of the rock-singer cat in Cats.  

Regarding listening without watching, I do the same thing, to try to gauge how the person will sound on the radio or a CD.  Allison has an amazing sound.  So does Lil and so do some of the others, but Allison's voice is more unique to me, somehow.   Nonetheless, I'd still rather go to an Adam or Lil concert or buy one of their CDs than any of the others :whoopie:


----------



## TUGBrian

I think more htan one person is in this group that didnt get there on their singing ability alone.

happens every year.


----------



## Clemson Fan

Mosca said:


> Look at Adam's face, the next time the camera is in on a closeup. That guy has lived a pretty damn hard 28 years. He's already pretty ragged at the edges, the "pretty boy" is fading fast. He's easily 50% of the makeup budget for every show.


 
I couldn't agree more.  Do the people who compare him to Elvis have HDTV?  It's quite revealing.


----------



## Clemson Fan

jamstew said:


> What does that mean, and why on earth does it matter? :annoyed:


 
It does matter to a lot of people including me.  I watch this show with my family.


----------



## ace2000

Anyone else missing Norman???


----------



## calgarygary

ace2000 said:


> Anyone else missing Norman???



Not Norman but I think with this new rule the producers/judges missed out on a great TV opportunity.  Can you imagine the over the top drama when Tatiana would have been voted out.  Just imagine the performance she would have given begging those judges to bring her back.


----------



## DaveNV

Clemson Fan said:


> It does matter to a lot of people including me.  I watch this show with my family.




And what did your family think of Clay Aiken?  Do they ever listen to or watch Elton John or George Michael or Melissa Etheridge or even Michael Jackson?  

Sorry, but I agree with jamstew.  It's supposed to be about the singing, and stage presence, and the performance, not what happens after the show.  It's a singing competition, not a sexuality competition.

Dave


----------



## pjrose

ace2000 said:


> Anyone else missing Norman???



Ewwwww no, couldn't stand him - so obnoxious.


----------



## SDKath

calgarygary said:


> Not Norman but I think with this new rule the producers/judges missed out on a great TV opportunity.  Can you imagine the over the top drama when Tatiana would have been voted out.  Just imagine the performance she would have given begging those judges to bring her back.



OMG! You should be a producer on the show.  That would have made for some excellent prime time TV!  :hysterical:   Katherine


----------



## pjrose

BMWguynw said:


> I agree with jamstew.  It's supposed to be about the singing, and stage presence, and the performance, not what happens after the show.  It's a singing competition, not a sexuality competition.
> 
> Dave



I was offended by Kanye's pants nearly falling down.  DD liked the view from the back - ewwwwwww.


----------



## DaveNV

pjrose said:


> I was offended by Kanye's pants nearly falling down.  DD liked the view from the back - ewwwwwww.



I agree - pull up your pants, already!  Aside from that, I noticed during his performance that every single contestant on AI can sing better than he did.  Further proof that singing talent isn't everything.  

Dave


----------



## pjrose

BMWguynw said:


> I agree - pull up your pants, already!  Aside from that, I noticed during his performance that every single contestant on AI can sing better than he did.  Further proof that singing talent isn't everything.
> 
> Dave



This review agrees about the singing - or lack thereof:

http://new.music.yahoo.com/blogs/realityrocks/141986/kanye-west-auto-tunes-idol/

PJ


----------



## calgarygary

SDKath said:


> OMG! You should be a producer on the show.  That would have made for some excellent prime time TV!  :hysterical:   Katherine



Thank you.  She was driving us crazy but I can not believe that they missed out on some of the greatest groveling that would ever have been seen on national tv during our lifetimes - they probably would have had to extend the show by at least a half hour!


----------



## pjrose

calgarygary said:


> Thank you.  She was driving us crazy but I can not believe that they missed out on some of the greatest groveling that would ever have been seen on national tv during our lifetimes - they probably would have had to extend the show by at least a half hour!



Blecccch, keeping Tatiana would have backfired at our house.  I would have turned OFF the show.


----------



## Clemson Fan

BMWguynw said:


> And what did your family think of Clay Aiken? Do they ever listen to or watch Elton John or George Michael or Melissa Etheridge or even Michael Jackson?


 
We have never bought any of their music. As far as Michael Jackson is concerned, he's a horrific child molester who's used his accumulated fortune to buy his way out of justice. If you want to subscribe to those values, then that's your right.

I choose not to, and that's my right.


----------



## DaveNV

Clemson Fan said:


> We have never bought any of their music. As far as Michael Jackson is concerned, he's a horrific child molester who's used his accumulated fortune to buy his way out of justice. If you want to subscribe to those values, then that's your right.
> 
> I choose not to, and that's my right.




I wasn't trying to subscribe to anything, nor was I advocating you should.  I was just making the point that music is pervasive, and it's virtually impossible to filter out hearing music by people whose private lives you may object to.  It's not about whether you've purchased their music - turn on nearly any radio and you'll soon hear something by at least one of those singers, and likely many more who may be equally "objectionable," if you took time to explore their private lives.

I've watched American Idol since the second season, and have heard a lot of performers who have released commercial CDs.  So far, I've only purchased two CDs - one each from two different artists.  And in neither case did I consider who the singer was, or what their private life may be about - it was all about whether I liked how the music sounded.  For me, a lot of AI singers just don't have the commercial "star power" I grew up with.

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian

ok, back on topic now!

I thought last weeks show was one of the best ever, only to be completely overshadowed by this weeks show.  Holy cow, whoever goes home tomorrow wont go home because they had a bad performance...they will go home simply because everyone else was just fantastic.

Favorite performance - Matt Giraud  hands down, fabulouso!

followed by anoop (where did THAT come from) and Danny.

I predict the bottom 3 to be alexis, michael, and lil


----------



## ace2000

TUGBrian said:


> ok, back on topic now!
> 
> I thought last weeks show was one of the best ever, only to be completely overshadowed by this weeks show. Holy cow, whoever goes home tomorrow wont go home because they had a bad performance...they will go home simply because everyone else was just fantastic.
> 
> Favorite performance - Matt Giraud hands down, fabulouso!
> 
> followed by anoop (where did THAT come from) and Danny.
> 
> I predict the bottom 3 to be alexis, michael, and lil


 
Brian - you beat me to it,  I was thinking the same!  

Favorite performance - I have to agree with your choices for this week, but I have to add Kris in the top 3 and probably vote Danny out of the top 3 (this week)

My bottom 3 - Adam (sorry, don't like this guy!), Michael, and Lil

It's going to be a great year!  

Just curious - what did everyone think of Adam's performance???


----------



## TUGBrian

that dude hit notes I didnt even know existed, but that whole thing was just bizarre.

reminded me of jim morrison/doors kinda stuff, vs country.


----------



## ace2000

You know, everyone keeps talking about Adam making the finals... I just don't see it.  This guy is too far out of the mainstream.  If he would just tone it down a bit, he'd probably have a chance.  He reminds me of the year Daughtry got voted out at the top 4 point.  

In Daughtry's case, it was obvious that he had the most talent, but he just wasn't 'mainstream' enough.  I loved his performance on the Finals show that year.  An example of what I'm trying to say about Adam would be Daughtry's current album (love the top 3-4 songs), but don't like the rest.  Same holds true for Adam at this point.

In Adam's case, he's out there on the wings way further than Daughtry and IMO that will probably get him booted at about the same point.

Anyway, just my opinion... I know a lot of people like Adam.


----------



## pjrose

ace2000 said:


> You know, everyone keeps talking about Adam making the finals... I just don't see it.  This guy is too far out of the mainstream.  If he would just tone it down a bit, he'd probably have a chance.  He reminds me of the year Daughtry got voted out at the top 4 point.
> 
> In Daughtry's case, it was obvious that he had the most talent, but he just wasn't 'mainstream' enough.  I loved his performance on the Finals show that year.  An example of what I'm trying to say about Adam would be Daughtry's current album (love the top 3-4 songs), but don't like the rest.  Same holds true for Adam at this point.
> 
> In Adam's case, he's out there on the wings way further than Daughtry and IMO that will probably get him booted at about the same point.
> 
> Anyway, just my opinion... I know a lot of people like Adam.



I love Adam, but I don't think he'll make the finals, for the reasons you point out.  Nonetheless, I sure enjoy his performances!

(this is an edit) Well, USUALLY I enjoy his performances.  I didn't see AI live tonight, and just finished watching the video tape.  I'm as speechless as the judges and Randy Travis about Adam.  What a very strange performance.  It certainly showed his vocal range...but was quite peculiar.  Was he doing a parody?  Much as I love him and want to see him back, I also understood Simon's comment about throwing the TV out the window.

Tonight I really liked Megan and Allison and Lil and Michael.   I can see Kris going - he was good, but far from memorable.


----------



## SDKath

TUGBrian said:


> that dude hit notes I didnt even know existed, but that whole thing was just bizarre.
> 
> reminded me of jim morrison/doors kinda stuff, vs country.



In general, Adam bugs me to death with his smirky attitude (like Anoop) but I have to say I was totally into his song tonight.  That song has been covered about 800,000 times yet he still managed to make it original and contemporary.     Yaay for him.

"Anoop, were you surprised by the great feedback from the judges tonight?"  "Ah, NO!"  :hysterical:   Way to continue to bug me Anoop.   

My bottom 3 this week are Scott, Lil and Alexis.  Heck, you can add Michael to the list too.  And Matt has great vocals but it was so forgetable....  :zzz: 

Katherine


----------



## jamstew

I finished watching AI about three hours ago, and the only performances I remember are Allison, Danny, Adam & Megan. Danny actually gave me chills tonight. So far this season, only Adam has done that for me (but it wasn't tonight). As a previous poster said, he hits notes that I didn't know existed. As another previous poster said, it was like he was channeling Jim Morrison-- *not* a bad thing IMO.


----------



## Clemson Fan

jamstew said:


> As a previous poster said, he hits notes that I didn't know existed.


 
Oh, they exist.  Just go to any playground and listen to the average 6-12 year old girl shrieking.:ignore: 

IMO, I think Adam's one of the worst singers they've ever had on the show.

I do like this group as a whole and have enjoyed the shows.


----------



## mayson12

I've been watching AI since the beginning, and I really think this group is the most talented yet.  The last two seasons were kind of so-so.  I happen to love Danny's voice, and think he'll go far.  Tonight, though I voted for Megan.  Although I haven't always liked her performances, there is something really likeable about her, IMHO.  I love Patsy Cline, and liked her take on a classic song.  Anoop surprised me.  I thought he would go last week, but he redeemed himself this week.  I've liked Adam in the past, but didn't care for his performance tonight. I can't say it was bad, it was actually an interesting performance, but I didn't really like the arrangement.  There is something too "polished" (no pun intended) about him. I don't see any vulnerability in him.  I don't dislike him, but I wasn't a fan this week.  It will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Clemson Fan

BMWguynw said:


> I wasn't trying to subscribe to anything, nor was I advocating you should. I was just making the point that music is pervasive, and it's virtually impossible to filter out hearing music by people whose private lives you may object to. It's not about whether you've purchased their music - turn on nearly any radio and you'll soon hear something by at least one of those singers, and likely many more who may be equally "objectionable," if you took time to explore their private lives.
> 
> I've watched American Idol since the second season, and have heard a lot of performers who have released commercial CDs. So far, I've only purchased two CDs - one each from two different artists. And in neither case did I consider who the singer was, or what their private life may be about - it was all about whether I liked how the music sounded. For me, a lot of AI singers just don't have the commercial "star power" I grew up with.
> 
> Dave


 
Good post.  I agree.

I guess I just get tired of certain "taboo" subjects not being allowed to be commented on in our ultra PC world.  When people comment on certain PC subjects that don't fit into the PC response, they get hammered and most feel the need to backpedal and keep their opinion secret.  The rebel in me just wants to open myself up to express my non-PC opinion on some subjects and get hammered on it.

IMO, that's why Simon has become so popular.  I believe in having "winners" and "losers" in contests. You know the contestants are on cloud 9 when they get positive comments from Simon and his opinion matters more than the other judges because it's so raw and honest.  They could probably care less about what Paula says because it really doesn't mean anything.


----------



## ace2000

I think everyone knows about this site, but just in case here are dialidol.com's predictions for today...  they are not a 100% accurate, but they do a very good job.  We'll see...  

Now, IF Alexis gets voted off, I would be willing to bet that the judges bring her back...



1Danny Gokey2Anoop Desai3Lil Rounds4Matt Giraud5Kris Allen6Adam Lambert7Michael Sarver8Scott MacIntyre9Megan Joy Corkrey10Allison Iraheta11Alexis Grace


----------



## Ann-Marie

I was actually wondering if Adam is hoping to see the exit door tonight.  That was such a bizarre performance. Dreadful.


----------



## Karen G

I really enjoyed last night's performances.  It was a great surprise to find out it was country week with Randy Travis.  Did they announce last week about that?  Did they say what next week's theme will be?


----------



## calgarygary

TUGBrian said:


> that dude hit notes I didnt even know existed, but that whole thing was just bizarre.
> 
> reminded me of jim morrison/doors kinda stuff, vs country.



Absolutely agree with the comment.  I couldn't understand how the judges failed to make that connection.  JM does JC on acid was my take on it.


----------



## pjrose

calgarygary said:


> Absolutely agree with the comment.  I couldn't understand how the judges failed to make that connection.  JM does JC on acid was my take on it.



Well explained.


----------



## TUGBrian

after a bit more research, it would appear adam sang the MUCH less known version of the song as it was performed originally (read before johnny cash sang it)...by anita carter.


----------



## pjrose

TUGBrian said:


> after a bit more research, it would appear adam sang the MUCH less known version of the song as it was performed originally (read before johnny cash sang it)...by anita carter.



Interesting - where'd you find that?


----------



## WalnutBaron

I've been a faithful viewer of AI since the middle of Season 2.  IMHO, this year's group is the deepest and most talented of them all.  In past years, you could pretty much pick out 3 or 4 singers who clearly stood head and shoulders above the others.

This year, we aren't bogged down with the likes of Anthony Fedorov, Kevin (Birdman) Covais, or the insufferable Sanjaya or Danny Hernandez.  Instead, there are--by my estimation--at least nine artists in the Final 11 who have a legitimate shot at winning and have genuine commercial talent.

I'm really enjoying Season 8.

I do have one suggestion for improvement: next year, go back to having just three judges so there's less time for talking and more time for performing.  And as for who the three judges should be?  Simon, Randy, and Kara.  Paula just continually embarrasses herself, has virtually no clue what she's going to say, and rambles ceaselessly.


----------



## TUGBrian

pjrose said:


> Interesting - where'd you find that?



clip is on youtube to listen to, she has the bizarre guitar/scitar instrument in it as well.


----------



## BocaBum99

This season is working out great.  The talent is excellent.  It's totally up in the air as to who might win.  I really liked Anoop's performance.  Boy, did he make a come back.

I think I like Danny the best overall.  And, I really liked Adam's bizarre performance.  I loved Allison as well.  And, I think Lil Rounds is better than they gave her credit for.

It's going to be fun to see how it develops.


----------



## TUGBrian

I cant believe that dialidol has allison in the bottom 3, although Im pretty sure the judges would "save" her if she were cut.  out of the performances last night, she wasnt anywhere near the bottom.


----------



## ace2000

TUGBrian said:


> I cant believe that dialidol has allison in the bottom 3, although Im pretty sure the judges would "save" her if she were cut. out of the performances last night, she wasnt anywhere near the bottom.


 
I'd be shocked to see any of those bottom 3 go... and think the judges may intervene. 

But, I'd also be shocked if dialidol is not right about it being one of the bottom 3 on their list. I can't remember a time they've ever missed that badly.

Megan, Allison, or Alexis???


----------



## DaveNV

WalnutBaron said:


> I do have one suggestion for improvement: next year, go back to having just three judges so there's less time for talking and more time for performing.  And as for who the three judges should be?  Simon, Randy, and Kara.  Paula just continually embarrasses herself, has virtually no clue what she's going to say, and rambles ceaselessly.




Driving to work this morning I heard a radio DJ who was interviewing Kara.  While discussing Paula being out of touch, looking confused, and rambling so, he jokingly asked, "Has anyone checked to see what Paula has in her bong?"  I actually laughed out loud.  

Dave


----------



## BSQ

Danny really surprised me. That was some kind of emotion coming out of him.  Wow.

Adam had said he'd come upon the little known rendition as well.  I loved it, but at the same time kinda thought to myself "dude ... are you trying to get yourself booted?"  I applaud him for staying true to the artist he is, because honestly had he done any more "country sounding" rendition of anything it would have sounded like Adam at Dollywood Karaoke.

I was disappointed in Lil's performance. And have not been sure what to make of Scott's talents.

I doubt the judges would use their save vote this early in the competition.  I wouldn't expect it till there's 5 or so left.

as for Paula.  there are no words.


----------



## ace2000

If Alexis was to finish last tonight, I think she would probably be brought back. She's been one of the early favorites to finish top 4.

I really don't get why they keep trying to talk her into 'singing dirty'... I mean, in all the years I've watched the show, why have they singled her out this way? Every single week, they bring this up with her. I just think it's kind of strange. Is it because of the way she looks, her hair? I just don't get it.


----------



## grest

I didn't like Lil tonight either..
Connie


----------



## pjrose

TUGBrian said:


> after a bit more research, it would appear adam sang the MUCH less known version of the song as it was performed originally (read before johnny cash sang it)...by anita carter.





TUGBrian said:


> clip is on youtube to listen to, she has the bizarre guitar/scitar instrument in it as well.



I dunno - I didn't hear the similarity.  Unless I was listening to the wrong clip?   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yd0Uc7bI7w


----------



## Eli Mairs

I can't believe it, but I'm becoming a huge fan of Adam, for entertainment value alone. His vocal range and stage presence is amazing. I can't wait to see what he does next, and I think it will be a huge loss if he gets booted off anytime soon.

I also like Allison, who reminds me of Kelly Clarkson, Matt, who reminded me of Michael Buble, both in looks and voice, before Simon mentioned it. 

I also think that Alexis has a fanatastic voice, and is very marketable.

I wish Megan would cover up her tatoos. I find them very distracting, and unattractive.


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Spoiler . . . Alert*



Eli Mairs said:


> I also think that Alexis has a fanatastic voice, and is very marketable.












And going home!  She had a chance to save herself and be edgier with that song but unfortunately, she was pitchy dawg . . . and didn't hit it.


----------



## ace2000

ace2000 said:


> If Alexis was to finish last tonight, I think she would probably be brought back. She's been one of the early favorites to finish top 4.
> 
> I really don't get why they keep trying to talk her into 'singing dirty'... I mean, in all the years I've watched the show, why have they singled her out this way? Every single week, they bring this up with her. I just think it's kind of strange. Is it because of the way she looks, her hair? I just don't get it.


 
That turned out to be the last song she needed to be singing for her very life...

I don't know if it was her accent or her singing country, but that was the wrong song. Anyway, I've never seen anyone voted out this early with so much talent. I think she has a chance to be a future star.

Plus, no way were the judges going to give up the drama of the big 'save' this early. They'll have to keep it around and talk about it every week. Personally, I could do without the 'save' drama.


----------



## pjrose

Timeshare Von said:


> And going home!  She had a chance to save herself and be edgier with that song but unfortunately, she was pitchy dawg . . . and didn't hit it.





ace2000 said:


> I don't know if it was her accent or her singing country, but that was the wrong song. Anyway, I've never seen anyone voted out this early with so much talent. I think she has a chance to be a future star.
> 
> Plus, no way were the judges going to give up the drama of the big 'save' this early. They'll have to keep it around and talk about it every week. Personally, I could do without the 'save' drama.



I doubt she really would have won the entire competition, but I liked her and the song.

What I did not like was the torture they put her through tonight.  Having to sing on live television knowing you're at the bottom while you're facing the three judges whispering about you?    The "save" should be a positive addition, not something that adds to the stress.

I agree that they wouldn't be likely to use their 'save' this early, just like the first few people Ryan asks to stand up won't be at the bottom - they prefer to draw out the torture - AKA drama.


----------



## TUGBrian

I thought it was a fantastic song, and she had a fantastic voice.

If michael wasnt so likeable, and the votes were actually on the performance...he'd have been gone instead.

I think he will be a bigger draw on the tour than alexis would have been, although I think he has zero chance of winning.


----------



## Mosca

1) I liked Alexis enough, but I don't think she has anything special to distinguish her from any other decent unknown female singer. She's OK. At least she wasn't boring, like most of the others. But I'm not crying she's gone. Well, I guess I could have watched her dirty it up for one more week. But maybe the producers didn't want her dirtying up their tour, so, buh bye.

2) Scott is going to be a logistical nightmare on tour. And he's boring. I need one inspirational ballad every 10 years, not several a night. And even that one might be too much.

3) Carrie Underwood sounded fantastic. I take back everything I ever thought about her being a farmbot. That was really good, heartfelt in the best way country music can be.

4) The other guy, the one with the new cowboy hat, was awful. If it had been a top 11 performance, he would be going home.

5) The lip-synching of the group performance; is it getting on everyone else's nerves like it is mine?

6) Regarding the hot topic of the last week... if one were to make value decisions about art based on the artist's private behavior, one would partake of very little art in one's life.


----------



## TUGBrian

I agree, carrie underwood blew everyone else away last night with her performance, I got the impression that Randy Travis didnt even sing half what he was supposed to because she sounded so good!

The other guy was Brad Paisley, and I didnt care for that song either.  His other work is way better than that.


----------



## Ann-Marie

I knew the judges would not use the save on this weeks show.  The problem that I for see was that this week would now pick the 10 contestants to be on tour.  So, what would they do?  Wait until next show to vote and eliminate 2 because there were still 11, and then tell one of those eliminated that they would be on tour with the rest of the group?


----------



## SDKath

That was exactly what I thought.  They literally could not use the save this week because of the concert top 10 issue....

Katherine


----------



## BevL

TUGBrian said:


> I agree, carrie underwood blew everyone else away last night with her performance, I got the impression that Randy Travis didnt even sing half what he was supposed to because she sounded so good!
> 
> The other guy was Brad Paisley, and I didnt care for that song either.  His other work is way better than that.



I agree about the duet.  Randy Travis just seemed to be sitting back and enjoying her performance with everybody else.  She was amazing.


----------



## pjrose

Karen G said:


> I really enjoyed last night's performances.  It was a great surprise to find out it was country week with Randy Travis.  Did they announce last week about that?  Did they say what next week's theme will be?



It's Motown - yay!


----------



## Karen G

pjrose said:


> It's Motown - yay!


Oh, cool. That should be fun.


----------



## Mosca

Prediction for Tuesday night.....

Simon: "It was _old fashioned_." 

Well DUH. I bet he says it at least three times.


----------



## SDKath

Mosca said:


> Prediction for Tuesday night.....
> 
> Simon: "It was _old fashioned_."
> 
> Well DUH. I bet he says it at least three times.



Either that or to a singer who put his original twist on a song (ie Adam): "you mutilated that song.  You should not mess with a classic...".

:rofl: K


----------



## pjrose

*Motown night*

Well, I guess THAT prediction was wrong.  We haven't heard Simon say "old fashioned" yet, and Adam, my goodness, we were blown away. I love Flamboyant Wicked Adam AND Smooth Suave Adam!  He sure showed his versatility tonight.  When can I buy tickets to an Adam concert?  

Allison was awesome.  What an incredible voice and performer!  Impossible to believe she's just a teenager.  Fantastic.

I think everyone else was good, except Megan.  We especially liked Matt and Anoop and Lil.

Before tonight I haven't seen why people raved about Danny, but tonight I really liked him. I don't agree with the judges - I thought he was ON. 

My top 3 - Allison and Adam, then I can't decide among Lil, Anoop, Matt, and Danny. 

My plan was to keep voting for Adam, but I dunno....I'll have to put some Allison votes in there too.  We have unlimited texting


----------



## TUGBrian

I thought the first two were excellent, as was adam...but allison (last girl) just stole the show....fan freaking tastic!

bottom 3 for tomorrow, megan, sarver, and the blind guy (cant recall his name)


----------



## BevL

TUGBrian said:


> I thought the first two were excellent, as was adam...but allison (last girl) just stole the show....fan freaking tastic!
> 
> bottom 3 for tomorrow, megan, sarver, and the blind guy (cant recall his name)



Absolutely could not agree more.  

When the show started, my only thought was, "What's Adam going to do tonight?" and he did not disappoint.

I've only been watching religiously for a few weeks, and thought Megan's weird voice last week was because of her flu, but she was actually worse this week.  Michael should go for sure, and I'm not sure why Scott "the blind guy" is still there.

Did anyone see Ryan, Randy and Simon on Jay Leno?  They were pretty much unanimous in their thoughts that it will be a guy that wins this year.

Definitely a good mix and no clear cut front runner.


----------



## Karen G

TUGBrian said:


> bottom 3 for tomorrow, megan, sarver, and the blind guy (cant recall his name)


 I agree on those three--last guy's name is Scott.

Interestingly, Adam didn't remind me as much of Elvis tonight, even with the slicked-back hair, as he did the first time I saw him.


----------



## BSQ

I agree with that bottom three.  Actually thought there were several rather shaky performances.  The first half of the show I was wondering when someone was going to bust out.

Adam.  wow.    but ummm ... even when he goes all mainstream in his looks ... the earrings are they earrings or grommets?  I haven't been able to figure it out and it's buggin me.  On the other hand (hehe) I have a navy nail polish I think he'd adore.

Megan could have a really unique voice but I don't think she knows really how to use it yet. She's a little too retro sounding for me but with some training I think she could do quite well.


----------



## Blues

TUGBrian said:


> I thought the first two were excellent, as was adam...but allison (last girl) just stole the show....fan freaking tastic!
> 
> bottom 3 for tomorrow, megan, sarver, and the blind guy (cant recall his name)



Well, I think Adam stole the show; but Allison was a very close second.

You nailed my bottom 3, in order, right on the money.

Sounds like most everyone's opinions are pretty consistent on the top and bottom performers.  So how are we gonna get shocked out of our gourds in the results show?  

-Bob


----------



## ace2000

Blues said:


> Well, I think Adam stole the show; but Allison was a very close second.
> 
> You nailed my bottom 3, in order, right on the money.
> 
> Sounds like most everyone's opinions are pretty consistent on the top and bottom performers. So how are we gonna get shocked out of our gourds in the results show?
> 
> -Bob


 
Bob - I think that it's so clear cut this week, that if there was a shocker tonight, I would be shocked!  

Does that make sense?


----------



## SDKath

They will think of SOMETHING to make it "shocking." 

How about Kara telling "America, vote for her (Allison)."

Sigh....


----------



## pjrose

ace2000 said:


> Bob - I think that it's so clear cut this week, that if there was a shocker tonight, I would be shocked!
> 
> Does that make sense?



Makes sense to me, and if there were a shocker I wouldn't be shocked to see the judges use their save  

I'll bet they use the save for the show where Adam eventually gets voted off, as I'm sure he ups the ratings and ratings for the sponsors is what it's all about for the network


----------



## Carol C

What was the theme and what did Adam sing? He's my fave, then Danny...but I've been busy and not addicted to the show this season. But I'm mildly curious enough to ask about this week's song choices.


----------



## TUGBrian

theme was motown, and he sang his version of "tracks of my tears"  Smokey Robinson was the guest, and he even stood up and cried at the performance, thats pretty impressive given he wrote and performed the original!

you can find all last nights performances on youtube to listen/watch anytime!

soso version  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgbKv5EtYLw

ah, this one is better  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHZyeEWDT_U


----------



## Troopers

Am I the only one that thinks Adam's voice last night was whining like a distressed cat and irritating to listen to?


----------



## ace2000

Troopers said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Adam's voice last night was whining like a distressed cat and irritating to listen to?


 
Probably safe to say that you don't like Adam???


----------



## Troopers

ace2000 said:


> Probably safe to say that you don't like Adam???



Nope.  I do like Adam except for last night's performance and the previous week's.


----------



## Patri

Hooray for youtube since I missed last night, and likely tonight as well. 
Adam is quite the soprano.
I did like this one.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Karen G said:


> I agree on those three--last guy's name is Scott.
> 
> Interestingly, Adam didn't remind me as much of Elvis tonight, even with the slicked-back hair, as he did the first time I saw him.




He reminded me of Chris Issak for some strange reasons - can't really say why.


----------



## Timeshare Von

I enjoyed last night's show but was a bit disappointed in Milwaukee hometown guy Danny . . . he seems to be playing it too safe and is losing ground to others, including Adam and Allison.


----------



## pjrose

Troopers said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Adam's voice last night was whining like a distressed cat and irritating to listen to?



That's what I thought of his Ring of Fire, but not last night.


----------



## Eli Mairs

Blues said:


> Well, I think Adam stole the show; but Allison was a very close second.
> -Bob



I totally agree.

I was a huge fan of Adam before, but last night he blew me away. His vocal range is absolutely incredible. Can't wait to see what he does next. I'm sure he will not disappoint. Can't wait to buy his cd, and see him in concert.

Allison also rocks. I think she is leagues above the other girls,imho. I see Kelly Clarkson every time she sings, which is a huge compliment, I and can't get over her young age. She has a great future.


----------



## SDKath

Troopers said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Adam's voice last night was whining like a distressed cat and irritating to listen to?



I am with you.  I see no talent what so ever in him.  I don't think his voice is rich or smooth or sweet to listen to or unique.     I thought David Cook could sing circles around all the guys this year.   Adam grates on my nerves in every way -- overacting, overmakeup, overdress, oversing, overwhine....  To each his own I guess but I just don't get what everyone sees in him.

On another note, I was guessing that Michael would go home tonight.  Yet I was sad to see him go.  He really seems more sincere than just about any of the other contestants.

Oh, and did anyone BUY the whole thing with the judges saying "ooooh, we have not decided to use our save on him yet.  We need more time.  Mommy!  Help!  We deny that we pre-determined the winner of this whole contest."  Oh wait.  That last part was my own quote, not theirs.  Never mind.

K


----------



## TUGBrian

stunned to see that matt was in the bottom 3, that had to be just for drama's sake.

the other two in the bottom 3 were correct though.  I dont think either of them have any shot at actually winning anyway.


----------



## BevL

TUGBrian said:


> stunned to see that matt was in the bottom 3, that had to be just for drama's sake.
> 
> the other two in the bottom 3 were correct though.  I dont think either of them have any shot at actually winning anyway.



Yep, I think just about everybody thought that.  "Bottom 3" is somewhat subjective at the whim of the producers, I think.

Megan is currently the vote for the worst candidate.  Let's hope that we don't have another Sanjaya in the making.  She needs to go, unless she really improves next week.

Smokey sounded great, the guy is almost 70, and Stevie is, well, Stevie.

The only other surprise is that there seemed to be some thought to saving Michael.  I thought his performance last night was worse than the night before.


----------



## TUGBrian

well, they mentioned it had to be unanimous...so I can only assume the girls were arguing to save him as they were always his biggest fans.


----------



## Karen G

BevL said:


> Smokey sounded great, the guy is almost 70, and Stevie is, well, Stevie.
> 
> The only other surprise is that there seemed to be some thought to saving Michael.  I thought his performance last night was worse than the night before.


I agree that Smokey sounded great, but his voice and Joss Stone's didn't really harmonize very well.  Plus, it was a little creepy for them to be singing those lyrics to each other since he was old enough to be her grandfather!

I think the judges might have used their save on Matt if he had been the lowest vote getter, but I don't think they really were considering saving Michael.  He seems to be a great guy with a great attitude, but it is obvious that he isn't a strong enough singer/performer to win the whole competition.

I think Scott will be the next to go, but I'll be glad when Megan leaves.


----------



## ace2000

Karen G said:


> Plus, it was a little creepy for them to be singing those lyrics to each other since he was old enough to be her grandfather!


 
The same thought was running through my mind.  Brought back memories of Meatloaf singing to Katherine McPhee...


----------



## ace2000

I'm kind of curious whether Scott will move out of his comfort zone next week to avoid elimination.  The judges love pushing the singers, even though they know in some of the cases that it won't make one bit of difference.

Also, to me, Scott looks like he takes the judge's critique really personal when they are critical.


----------



## calgarygary

ace2000 said:


> I'm kind of curious whether Scott will move out of his comfort zone next week to avoid elimination.  The judges love pushing the singers, even though they know in some of the cases that it won't make one bit of difference.
> 
> Also, to me, Scott looks like he takes the judge's critique really personal when they are critical.



If anyone takes the judges' critques personal it is Lil Rounds.  She always gets defensive about her song choices and looks angry when being critiqued.  No matter how strong her voice, if she doesn't get over herself, she will not last long in the music industry.  I have revised who I thought was going to be in the final 3, and will be surprised if Allison isn't the last girl standing.


----------



## Karen G

ace2000 said:


> Also, to me, Scott looks like he takes the judge's critique really personal when they are critical.


I've noticed that, too.  I think it will be really uncomfortable to watch when he does have to leave.  Since he doesn't look like a blind person at first glance, doesn't wear sunglasses, and his eyes look normal, it's kind of easy to forget that he can't see.  His facial expressions and body movements are kind of hard to interpret for that reason.

I can't imagine what it would be like to be blind and be in his situation on this show.  Seems like he has to work so much harder than everyone else because he has to learn to play the song he's singing by ear each week and he has to learn the steps and dance moves to the group number.  

It's really cool to watch how the other contestants help him out by taking his arm or letting him know when to sit down or stand. I was noticing Kris helping him with that last night and it's very touching.


----------



## BocaBum99

Finally got home and watched the DVR recording of the second half of the show.  Good thing my 4 favs were in the second half of the show.

Both Adam and Allison blew me away.  To me, they are the front runners.  Danny was my early favorite, but he's down to number 3.  I keep rooting for lil' rounds, but she isn't impressing.


----------



## Jaybee

I was surprised to see Matt in the bottom three.  Life sure isn't always fair...though some who are voted off early end up doing better than the winners. (Carrie Underwood excepted.)  
I think that being sightless has something to do with the way that Scott reacts to the judges.  All he can discern is the sound of their voices, not their expressions, or reactions to one another.  I think he's a good singer, but not great, and i'm sorry to say that I think he's still there out of sympathy. At least he's had a shot, and he'll be on the tour.


----------



## pjrose

Karen G said:


> I agree that Smokey sounded great, but his voice and Joss Stone's didn't really harmonize very well.  Plus, it was a little creepy for them to be singing those lyrics to each other since he was old enough to be her grandfather!



I felt that way the week before with Randy Travis and Carrie Underwood.  Definitely creepy.


----------



## pjrose

Karen G said:


> It's really cool to watch how the other contestants help him out by taking his arm or letting him know when to sit down or stand. I was noticing Kris helping him with that last night and it's very touching.



They do that very naturally and gracefully - honestly, if I didn't know he was blind I might not notice anything different for a little while.


----------



## Jaybee

I enjoy watching Scott perform, too, and it's a beautiful thing, the way they all help him.  I love his personality.  I just don't think he would have lasted this long against all the others if he weren't blind.  
Speaking of blind, didn't you all enjoy Stevie Wonder? What a performer he is.

I may be late learning this, and I haven't visited Idol.com, but I recently read that the group songs are being lip-synced.  How DO you spell that word?  Lip-sync-ed?  They could find something else to fill in that part, as far as I'm concerned.  

I really think they have a good group this year, and it may be hard to make a choice.


----------



## riverside

SDKath said:


> I am with you.  I see no talent what so ever in him.  I don't think his voice is rich or smooth or sweet to listen to or unique.     I thought David Cook could sing circles around all the guys this year.   Adam grates on my nerves in every way -- overacting, overmakeup, overdress, oversing, overwhine....  To each his own I guess but I just don't get what everyone sees in him.
> 
> Oh, and did anyone BUY the whole thing with the judges saying "ooooh, we have not decided to use our save on him yet.  We need more time.  Mommy!  Help!  We deny that we pre-determined the winner of this whole contest."  Oh wait.  That last part was my own quote, not theirs.  Never mind.
> 
> K




Both my husband and I are absolutely with you.  We honestly can't see why Adam is so popular.  We don't like his voice and he seems to have no personality.  I'll bet anything he is the one the judges will use their save on.  They seem to have already deemed him the winner.  Obviously we are the minority here however!


----------



## BocaBum99

riverside said:


> Both my husband and I are absolutely with you.  We honestly can't see why Adam is so popular.  We don't like his voice and he seems to have no personality.  I'll bet anything he is the one the judges will use their save on.  They seem to have already deemed him the winner.  Obviously we are the minority here however!



I love Adam Lambert.  I think he will be in the final 3 along with Allison and Danny.  He has tremendous talent.  To sing the way he does is incredibly difficult.  He is creative, gutsy and you either love him or hate him.

Love and hate are just the opposite sides of the same emotional coin.  The opposite of love/hate is apathy.  It's better to be hated than to be ignored.  Nobody is loved by everyone.  Love him or hate him, you can't deny he has talent.

That said, David Cook is on another planet.  He's that good.  This season has a lot of talent.  However, only a couple of them will be super stars.  I think Adam and Allison will both be stars.  My criteria for a superstar is that I keep going back to relisten to their rendition of their song.  David Archuletta's "Imagine", Michael John's "Bohemian rhapsody", David Cook's "Billy Jean", Allison Iraheta's "Papa was a rolling stone" and Adam Lambert's "Tracks of my tears" all qualify as must go to YouTube to bookmark for future listening pleasure.


----------



## Eli Mairs

BocaBum99 said:


> I love Adam Lambert.  I think he will be in the final 3 along with Allison and Danny.  He has tremendous talent.  To sing the way he does is incredibly difficult.  He is creative, gutsy and you either love him or hate him.
> 
> However, only a couple of them will be super stars.  I think Adam and Allison will both be stars.  My criteria for a superstar is that I keep going back to relisten to their rendition of their song.  David Archuletta's "Imagine", Michael John's "Bohemian rhapsody", David Cook's "Billy Jean", Allison Iraheta's "Papa was a rolling stone" and Adam Lambert's "Tracks of my tears" all qualify as must go to YouTube to bookmark for future listening pleasure.



I agree with you. I don't know how many times I've listened to David Archuletta's "Imagine" and "Stand by Me". 
I taped last week's show, and I'll be playing Adam Lambert's "Tracks of my tears" over and over as well. Can't wait to see what he does this week.


----------



## pjrose

Eli Mairs said:


> I agree with you. I don't know how many times I've listened to David Archuletta's "Imagine" and "Stand by Me".
> I taped last week's show, and I'll be playing Adam Lambert's "Tracks of my tears" over and over as well. Can't wait to see what he does this week.



We taped it too, but it's even easier to see the performances on americanidol.com under videos and then performances, and there are lots of videos on youtube.


----------



## pjrose

*Top 40 Show 3/31*

Well, what'd everyone think about tonight's show?

We thought that Megan was awful, Anoop was forgettable, as was someone else I've already forgotten - oh yeah, Scott.   Gokey and Matt were good but already forgot what they did

Loved Adam (we completely identify with Kara's comment about waiting each week to see what he's going to do- though I'm not so crazy about the screaming), impressed with Allison (anyone else thinking Janis Joplin?), liked Lil, and really liked Kris.  

Adam, Kris, Allison, and Lil at the top of our list.

Megan's gotta go, Anoop and Scott won't be around for long either.


----------



## Karen G

I enjoyed tonight's show and I was impressed with Scott this time. I liked his new hairstyle and I thought tonight was his best performance.  He won't win the whole competition, but he did an excellent job, IMHO.

I, too, look forward to Adam each week. He's just more polished and professional than all the other performers--he's creative and exciting.

Kris is such a cute guy & he and Danny both did a great job.  Allison sang great but looked crazy.  I'm becoming less impressed with Lil Rounds.

Anoop & Matt were okay and I do hope Megan goes home this week.


----------



## BocaBum99

For me, the top 3 performers were Adam, then Kris, then Danny.  Allison was fourth this week.

I don't get why the judges liked Lil' Rounds.  She was out of tune the entire song.  It hurt my ears.

Adam Lambert is head and shoulders above the rest.  I'm not sure if he will win.  But, he is the most talented, the most polished, the most gutsy and the most confident singer with the widest range out there.  I agree with Paula Abdul, he has the potential of being like a Mick Jagger or Steven Tyler.  He is that good.  That arrangement of Play that Funky Music was out of sight.

Oh yeah, Scott was a lot better.  I like his rendition of Just the Way you are.  It's tough trying to do that song because Billy Joel is untouchable.  But, he did it well and I liked it.  

Megan's got to go.  She was horrific.


----------



## ace2000

For all the American Idol fans out there... here's a listing of the top sellers of previous American Idol years.  

Kind of interesting to read, but I'm curious - where does any of this show's talent rank on this list in the future?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Top-selling_American_Idol_alumni

My comments (and just my opinion)... 

Clarkson got a head start on Underwood, so in the end, I do think Carrie Underwood is the best ever from American Idol.

Daughtry and Cook are definitely in the same ballpark.  I think Cook is slightly better than Daughtry and it's probably because Cook sings more in the mainstream.  Though I reserve the right to change my mind on this one!  It'll be interesting to see how this duel plays out in the 5-10 years.

I'm curious after reading the comments on this thread - does anyone think Adam will ever possibly crack the top 5 on this list?  I personally don't see it.

Does anyone think _anybody_ from this year will crack the top 5 in the future?  I wonder if Danny has a shot, I personally believe he does.  I don't see anyone else (besides Danny) from this year, cracking the top 5, even though the talent on this year's show is probably more broader than ever.

It's interesting to see the recording studios for each and how that's evolved for some of the individuals.  RCA looks like the hot one.

Anyway, I have more notes, but don't want this to be too long.  

Comments?  It's been fun to read everyone's thoughts this year via this thread!


----------



## Elan

As far as I'm concerned, they could just end the show now and crown Adam the winner.  Although he's not the best vocalist, he's the only contestant I look forward to watching every week.  Although I think this year's group is among the most talented ever, other than Adam, they're very boring.  The only other contestants that even remotely interest me are Megan and Kris, and Megan has been dreadful lately even though she has tremendous potential as a jazz type singer.  Kris at least has the guts to try different arrangements of songs.  Danny is very likeable, but he's been lame lately too, and he's kind of weak vocally.  Lil is another good vocalist and seems to have a great personality, but she needs to step outside the box and do something memorable.  Scott is ok, but very limited, although he was perhaps my 2nd favorite performer last night.  Matt is a good vocalist, but he lacks likeability, IMO.  Anoop and Allison are both very talented, but forgettable.


----------



## BocaBum99

ace2000 said:


> For all the American Idol fans out there... here's a listing of the top sellers of previous American Idol years.
> 
> Kind of interesting to read, but I'm curious - where does any of this show's talent rank on this list in the future?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Top-selling_American_Idol_alumni
> 
> My comments (and just my opinion)...
> 
> Clarkson got a head start on Underwood, so in the end, I do think Carrie Underwood is the best ever from American Idol.
> 
> Daughtry and Cook are definitely in the same ballpark.  I think Cook is slightly better than Daughtry and it's probably because Cook sings more in the mainstream.  Though I reserve the right to change my mind on this one!  It'll be interesting to see how this duel plays out in the 5-10 years.
> 
> I'm curious after reading the comments on this thread - does anyone think Adam will ever possibly crack the top 5 on this list?  I personally don't see it.
> 
> Does anyone think _anybody_ from this year will crack the top 5 in the future?  I wonder if Danny has a shot, I personally believe he does.  I don't see anyone else (besides Danny) from this year, cracking the top 5, even though the talent on this year's show is probably more broader than ever.
> 
> It's interesting to see the recording studios for each and how that's evolved for some of the individuals.  RCA looks like the hot one.
> 
> Anyway, I have more notes, but don't want this to be too long.
> 
> Comments?  It's been fun to read everyone's thoughts this year via this thread!



The only artist who has a chance to be top 5 is Adam Lambert.  He will probably end up at number 1.  He has star quality.


----------



## pjrose

ace2000 said:


> It's been fun to read everyone's thoughts this year via this thread!



I wish everyone could drop by my house.  I'd make a huge batch of popcorn, and we could eat some and throw the rest at the screen when there's something we don't like!


----------



## ace2000

I find the overall interest in Adam fascinating. My daughter mentioned that on one of the American Idol group sites, that Adam gets 10 times the number of posts than any other! I just don't get it... as you all have heard from me several times.  

For me, both Danny and Kris have a shot at being a superstar some day. I still think Alexis has a shot also, despite her early exit. We'll look back on this thread a couple of years from now, and I'll be singing the song _'I TOLD YOU SO'_...


----------



## SDKath

I am amazed at Kelly Clarkson's spot as #1.  I think what she achieved is even more miraculous than any of the other singers because Am Idol didn't have the HYPE in season 1 that it has now.  I never even heard of it till season 3.  Yes she managed to pierce the mainstream music world sheerly relying on her amazing vocal talents rather than the marketing steamtrain that Idol has since become.     Kelly!

As for this season, I am TRYING to like Adam.  I heard an interview with him where he sounded very bright, composed and down to earth.  That made me want to like him even more.  But when he gets on that stage and starts to screech    .  I just don't hear where all that hype is coming from.  Range yes.  Confidence check.  Uniqueness factor sure.  Talent??  I dunno.    Maybe a modern day Freddie Mercury?  THat's the only type of music I can see him making that would last past the Idol show hype.

Katherine


----------



## vkrn

I think Adam could be in the top 5 because he has that star quality and seems like he can bring something new. I also think that Allison has the potential to be very big. She has such a great voice and stage presence for one so young. 

I thought Kris did a great job last night and Scott did, too. I don't think Scott will make it very far, though. 

I liked Lil in the beginning, but she has made some poor choices so far and can't seem to get in her groove. 

Megan has a very distinct voice and could do well if she chooses the right genre, but she hasn't done well in the last few weeks.

Anoop was dreadful last night. I have always liked Matt, but I think he is on his way out.


----------



## ace2000

BocaBum99 said:


> The only artist who has a chance to be top 5 is Adam Lambert. He will probably end up at number 1. He has star quality.


 

:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:  

just kidding!!!


----------



## BocaBum99

ace2000 said:


> I find the overall interest in Adam fascinating. My daughter mentioned that on one of the American Idol group sites, that *Adam gets 10 times the number of posts than any other*! *I just don't get it... *as you all have heard from me several times.



Exactly.  The fact that Adam gets 10 times the number of posts should tell you all you need to know.


----------



## ace2000

BocaBum99 said:


> Exactly. The fact that Adam gets 10 times the number of posts should tell you all you need to know.


 
Ha ha!  We'll find out in 2 months I guess...


----------



## Jaybee

I'm surely not a music critic, but I agree that Scott did a great job last night.  It seems that Lil has lost some credibility lately, and I really enjoy Danny & Kris.  I'd think that Matt or Megan would go next, but the whole thing seems to be a crap shoot this year.  Matt has a good voice, but he seems to lack a certain "sparkle", and Megan has talent, too, but I think she lacks "grace"...seems a little awkward and uncomfortable...or is it just me?


----------



## ace2000

BocaBum99 said:


> Exactly. The fact that Adam gets 10 times the number of posts should tell you all you need to know.


 
We need a new thread now - labeled the 'American Idol Smack Talk thread' !!!


----------



## TUGBrian

lalalalalalalalal  was traveling back from ARDA last night and didnt get to watch (hope the dvr got it)

someone did show me the youtube clip from kris and good lord that was awesome!  yall are saying adam was even better?  wow


----------



## Blues

For me, the only good performances last night were Adam, Kris, and Allison.  The others ranged from forgettable to awful.  Including Scott, who I thought (have always thought) was awful.  Quite simply, it was a very bad night for Idol.

I think that Adam definitely has star quality and talent.  There's no question in my mind that he'll break into the top 5, and possibly top 2, if he doesn't crash and burn somehow.

-Bob


----------



## timeos2

TUGBrian said:


> lalalalalalalalal  was traveling back from ARDA last night and didnt get to watch (hope the dvr got it)
> 
> someone did show me the youtube clip from kris and good lord that was awesome!  yall are saying adam was even better?  wow



Adam, while I didn't think he'd last long originally, has become the best the past few weeks. Megan has deteriorated to a joke (Vote for the Worst is on her side like Sanjaya of last year) while Lil has faltered badly but still has time to recover. Scott had his best week so far but isn't good enough to win while Danny also needs to step up - he's not bad but isn't knocking it out of the park as he was. Overall the top nine wasn't very fine.


----------



## SDKath

TUGBrian,

Did you watch?  Did you catch up?  What did you think????

I thought Scott was GREAT last night!  :ignore: 

Now remember, those of us on the West Coast don't want to know the elimination results till AFTER it's shown here on tape delay....

Katherine


----------



## pjrose

ace2000 said:


> I find the overall interest in Adam fascinating. My daughter mentioned that on one of the American Idol group sites, that Adam gets 10 times the number of posts than any other! I just don't get it... as you all have heard from me several times.
> 
> For me, both Danny and Kris have a shot at being a superstar some day. I still think Alexis has a shot also, despite her early exit. We'll look back on this thread a couple of years from now, and I'll be singing the song _'I TOLD YOU SO'_...



It's what he adds to the singing - the moves, expressions, emphases, confidence, chemistry -  much of it from the years of stage experience, and much from his personality.  As I've noted before I'm not entirely comfortable with all that professional experience compared to the others.  

We're bound to differ on what we "get" - I don't "get" the Twilight movie's appeal!

I agree with you on Alexis, she left waaay too soon, and I hope we hear from her again.


----------



## BSQ

Let's see ... once again I really enjoyed Adam's performance.  Though I'm :rofl: at y'all saying he screeches.  Next for me was Kris and then Allison rounding out the ones I really liked.  ... though I think she should have ditched the guitar.  

Danny to me is a one note kind of guy. I'd like to see more diversity.  Lil, sad to say has really gone downhill for me.  She went from jazz cool to meh frump.  Scott did okay but eh.  Anoop I think might get a little better yet before its crash n burn time.

My bottom three:  Megan, Matt, Lil.  I'd like Megan to go...I think she's out of her league, but would suspect VFTW will try to prevent that.  :annoyed:


----------



## icydog

I love Adam. I love that he takes chances week after week. I thought that Danny, Adam, Chris and Allison did well last night. I think everyone else stunk.


----------



## icydog

*** Spoiler Alert** Don't Read If You Don't Want To Know The Results From Show*

Am I able to post who won. I don't want to spoil the result show for the West Coast tuggers. Of course, they could refrain from looking here. The results were as predicted, Megan got dumped..I couldn't understand how Allison got lumped into the bottom three.  The other candidate was Anoop.


----------



## TUGBrian

finally caught up, and I thought Kris' performance was leaps and bounds better than any of the others.

adams was also good, as was dannys...the rest were all ho hum or just flat out bad.

good choice to go tonight, she was long overdue...although after watching what anoop did...im really suprised he didnt go as well.


----------



## Ann-Marie

The way Magan made her exit, I have to wonder if she performed really bad on purpose so she would be going home to her baby.  Even her attitude implied, get rid of me!


----------



## Timeshare Von

Ann-Marie said:


> The way Magan made her exit, I have to wonder if she performed really bad on purpose so she would be going home to her baby.  Even her attitude implied, get rid of me!



I agree - it seemed pretty obvious she wanted to go home.  Reminded me of Chris Sligh a few years back because he alledgedly did the same thing too.

They all talk about the grind of being on the show, and if you really see you have no chance of winning and you have other priorities (like kids) why do that to yourself and your family.


----------



## goaliemn

I have no idea how she made it this far.  Her voice reminded me of a cat in a blender.  Her attitude definately didn't help.


----------



## calgarygary

goaliemn said:


> I have no idea how she made it this far.  Her voice reminded me of a cat in a blender.  Her attitude definately didn't help.



I try not to get to caught up in just the quality of the voice because there are some great artists out there that can't sing (Leonard Cohen & Neil Young just to name a couple of Canadians).  I think if she had done a better job of song selection once the show went live, she could have gone deeper.  She wouldn't have won but I found her more interesting than some previous winners.


----------



## TUGBrian

*shrug...i have no sympathy for people who "dont want to be there anymore"

its not like they woke up one day and found themselves "stuck" on american idol, they all know whats in store for them if they make it.

Its sad that she wasted a spot that 100,000 other people would kill for.


----------



## Sandy VDH

calgarygary said:


> I try not to get to caught up in just the quality of the voice because there are some great artists out there that can't sing (Leonard Cohen & Neil Young just to name a couple of Canadians).  I think if she had done a better job of song selection once the show went live, she could have gone deeper.  She wouldn't have won but I found her more interesting than some previous winners.



Is there a Canadian Idol?


----------



## ace2000

Timeshare Von said:


> They all talk about the grind of being on the show, and if you really see you have no chance of winning and you have other priorities (like kids) why do that to yourself and your family.


 
My thoughts exactly!  If you know you're not going to be #1, and you've already gotten the exposure on nationwide TV, plus you even get to go on top 10 tour... what difference does 2nd thru 10th place really mean?  Especially when you have a young 2 year old.  I do understand her thinking...

How about that little 'eagle walk' she did?  Very awkward, and I'm thinking what the heck is she thinking!  But very funny...  Apparently Simon didn't agree.


----------



## ace2000

Just for fun, here is my prediction on how the final vote will go in order of who will last the longest!  Not saying this who I even like, just how I think the vote will go.

1. Danny
2. Kris
3. Adam
4. Lil
5. Scott
6. Matt
7. Allison
8. Anoop

I do reserve the right to update this listing on a daily basis...   

Again, just for fun now...


----------



## TUGBrian

i think itll end up with an all male final 4

danny, kris, adam and matt.


----------



## DaveNV

Sandy Lovell said:


> Is there a Canadian Idol?




Anne Murray?  Bryan Adams?  Alex Trebeck?  Um...  :hysterical: 

Sorry, just kidding.

Dave


----------



## SueDonJ

Sandy Lovell said:


> Is there a Canadian Idol?



There is.  The only reason I know is, a few years ago somebody on a message board somewhere (maybe here? ) wrote about a young kid named Kalan Porter who was blowing the competition away.  Do a search on YouTube and listen to a few of his Canadian Idol performances - he was amazing.  My favorites are _I Can Only Imagine_, _Nature Boy_ and _Awake In A Dream_, but he doesn't have a bad performance!


----------



## calgarygary

SueDonJ said:


> There is.  The only reason I know is, a few years ago somebody on a message board somewhere (maybe here? ) wrote about a young kid named Kalan Porter who was blowing the competition away.  Do a search on YouTube and listen to a few of his Canadian Idol performances - he was amazing.  My favorites are _I Can Only Imagine_, _Nature Boy_ and _Awake In A Dream_, but he doesn't have a bad performance!



There is a poster on the DIS that used to use Kalan's picture as her avatar.  I don't think she was from Canada, just somehow heard him and became a fan.


----------



## vkrn

calgarygary said:


> I try not to get to caught up in just the quality of the voice because there are some great artists out there that can't sing (Leonard Cohen & Neil Young just to name a couple



Boy, are you right! Just think of Springsteen's voice, Bob Dylan, many others. If they were on American Idol, I think they would not even make the first cut.They are GREAT artists, but their singing voice is not the best.


----------



## Timeshare Von

vkrn said:


> Boy, are you right! Just think of Springsteen's voice, Bob Dylan, many others. If they were on American Idol, I think they would not even make the first cut.They are GREAT artists, but their singing voice is not the best.




Springsteen was my immediate first thought.  I love his music, especially when with the E Street Band (and when he's keeping his political opinions to himself) but boy does he have a bad voice from a singing point of view.


----------



## ace2000

vkrn said:


> Boy, are you right! Just think of Springsteen's voice, Bob Dylan, many others. If they were on American Idol, I think they would not even make the first cut.They are GREAT artists, but their singing voice is not the best.


 
Folks, I'm willing to accept all the praise about Adam and even laugh about that... however, now we're treading on sacred ground...

PLEASE DON'T MESS WITH THE BOSS!!!!  

I'm seeing him in concert in Tulsa next Tuesday!!!  Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Karen G

vkrn said:


> They are GREAT artists, but their singing voice is not the best.


What makes an artist "great" if they can't sing well?  I've never understood the popularity of Bruce Springsteen--my apologies to his fans.


----------



## pjrose

vkrn said:


> Boy, are you right! Just think of Springsteen's voice, Bob Dylan, many others. *If they were on American Idol, I think they would not even make the first cut.*



We were thinking the same about Lady GaGa the other night - yech!


----------



## Mosca

Karen G said:


> What makes an artist "great" if they can't sing well?  I've never understood the popularity of Bruce Springsteen--my apologies to his fans.



Well, there's Picasso... he wasn't known for his singing!  

Just kidding!

Good songwriting, for one. The ability to sell a song for another, the ability to infuse the lyrics with emotion. Listen to John Prine sing "Sam Stone"; he never had a great voice, but even after surgery for throat cancer, I think he can sell this song and Mariah Carey can't.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mo7p7ictF8

And there is no one else who can do this; no one else can sing "Angel From Montgomery" like Bonnie Raitt, not even Prine. Some people DO own songs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVZmSEpuJtg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhe3vb0z7mY


----------



## Mosca

And if I can continue... here is a contrast, in a single song, of how to sell it either with the pipes, or with the feeling: Linda Ronstadt and Bonnie Raitt, duet on "Blowin' Away". Both great voices and great deliveries, but Ronstadt sells the song with the voice, and Raitt sells it with the delivery.

Really, I just love to listen to this, and maybe someone else will, too.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfETVe9lqeU


----------



## calgarygary

Karen G said:


> What makes an artist "great" if they can't sing well?  I've never understood the popularity of Bruce Springsteen--my apologies to his fans.



OK, I'll use Cohen, if you have ever heard him sing, you know he can not hold a note.  However, every time I hear his version of Suzanne or Hallelujah (he wrote them) I feel chills that I do not get when listening to covered versions.  I think it is the connection that he has with his music that others can't bring to the table.


----------



## Mosca

calgarygary said:


> OK, I'll use Cohen, if you have ever heard him sing, you know he can not hold a note.  However, every time I hear his version of Suzanne or Hallelujah (he wrote them) I feel chills that I do not get when listening to covered versions.  I think it is the connection that he has with his music that others can't bring to the table.



Except maybe Jennifer Warnes. She can really bring "Joan of Arc".


----------



## ace2000

Ok, Ok, Ok... now it's getting interesting. It's funny how people are touched in different ways by music. Especially the different styles that are out there.

With Springsteen, nobody I know sings with more emotion in his voice... and the E Street band is a major plus. Since we're putting links to videos that give chills... Here's the Boss with U2/Bono. 

I think the Boss holds his own pretty well next to one of my other favorite singers of all time - Bono. Anyone else agree? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVdZ0Rdm8zI

Just found this one recently, but have to keep playing it!


----------



## Karen G

Those were all interesting music videos. I've never heard of John Prine before--I liked his song sung by Johnny Cash though.

I've always liked Bonnie Raitt.  Linda Ronstadt is okay.

Bono and Bruce sounded good together.

It is very interesting how some singers have become so popular, but when you see/hear them for the first time you have to wonder how that happened.  

I agree with the previous comment about Lady Gaga on AI last night. That was the first time I'd ever seen or heard her.  I don't think she would have gotten very far on AI.


----------



## Eli Mairs

calgarygary said:


> OK, I'll use Cohen, if you have ever heard him sing, you know he can not hold a note.  However, every time I hear his version of Suzanne or Hallelujah (he wrote them) I feel chills that I do not get when listening to covered versions.  I think it is the connection that he has with his music that others can't bring to the table.



I agree.
I've never paid much attention to Leonard Cohen, although I've always loved his music, mostly sung by other artists.  
Lately, he has resurfaced, with his live concerts and he's been getting a lot of press, at least here in Canada.
The other night I watched his concert in London on TV and was blown away by this old man with the deep gravelly voice. The concert is out on cd.


----------



## vkrn

*. . . and then there's Leon Redbone!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ajf9LvOKFu4&feature=related


----------



## ace2000

Link for all of the Adam fans out there...

http://www.nypost.com/seven/04062009/tv/safe_bet_163098.htm




NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Say it ain't so!!!! :annoyed:




.


----------



## Eli Mairs

ace2000 said:


> Link for all of the Adam fans out there...
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/seven/04062009/tv/safe_bet_163098.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Say it ain't so!!!! :annoyed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



YAAAAY!!! Go Adam. Can't wait for tomorrow. 

Hope Allison rebounds. Don't want to lose her, till the very end.


----------



## pjrose

Eli Mairs said:


> YAAAAY!!! Go Adam. Can't wait for tomorrow.
> 
> Hope Allison rebounds. Don't want to lose her, till the very end.



Agreed on both counts.  Adam's fans better not get too complacent though, and assume they don't need to vote b/c he'll win anyway.   Actually the same goes for everyone's fans - keep those votes coming in and don't let the media sway you either way!


----------



## pjrose

Tomorrow night they are to sing a song from the year they were born.  

Danny Gokey 1980
http://www.eightyeightynine.com/music/top40.html

Adam Lambert 1982
http://www.eightyeightynine.com/music/top40-2.html

Lil Rounds 1984
Kris Allen 1985
Scott MacIntyre 1985
Matt Giraud 1985
http://www.eightyeightynine.com/music/top40-3.html

Anoop Desai 1986
http://www.eightyeightynine.com/music/top40-4.html

Allison Iraheta 1992
http://www.tunecharts.com/?1990s-Music:1992-Music-Charts


----------



## SDKath

*Boss and U2  -- the Idol way.*



ace2000 said:


> Ok, Ok, Ok... now it's getting interesting. It's funny how people are touched in different ways by music. Especially the different styles that are out there.
> 
> With Springsteen, nobody I know sings with more emotion in his voice... and the E Street band is a major plus. Since we're putting links to videos that give chills... Here's the Boss with U2/Bono.
> 
> I think the Boss holds his own pretty well next to one of my other favorite singers of all time - Bono. Anyone else agree?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVdZ0Rdm8zI



*Randy:* "Boss, you are the bomb, dawwwwg.  You rocked the HOUSE!"
*Kara:* "I have 5 words for you: Boss you are a package artist.  You infused feeling into the song where others couldn't.  You have it all -- good looks, raspy voice and a sexy vibe about you.  I luv your passion and committment to the business."
*Paula:* "Here are some crayon drawings of you that I wanted to give to Simon (climbs up on Simon's lap and starts smooching/biting him)."
*Simon:* "That was HORRIFIC.  You sounded so completely karaoke.  This is completely the wrong song for you.  You are like a little wannabeee...  Bono.  Yes, that's right.  Bono.  But you aren't even wearing his cool glasses.  You are in serious danger of going home tomorrow.  And we are NOT saving you (even though we will pretend to deliberate tomorrow for the sake of our ratings)."


----------



## pjrose

SDKath said:


> *Randy:* "Boss, you are the bomb, dawwwwg.  You rocked the HOUSE!"
> *Kara:* "Boss you are a package artist.  You infused feeling into the song where others couldn't.  You have it all -- good looks, raspy voice and a sexy vibe about you.  I luv your passion and committment to the business."
> *Paula:* "Here are some crayon drawings of you that I wanted to give to Simon (climbs up on Simon's lap and starts smooching/biting him)."
> *Simon:* "That was HORRIFIC.  You sounded so completely karaoke.  This is completely the wrong song for you.  You are like a little wannabeee...  Bono.  Yes, that's right.  Bono.  But you aren't even wearing his cool glasses.  You are in serious danger of going home tomorrow.  And we are NOT saving you (even though we will pretend to deliberate tomorrow for the sake of our ratings)."



:whoopie:                  :whoopie:                 :whoopie:​


----------



## Troopers

SDKath said:


> *Kara:* "*I have six words for you:* Boss you are a package artist."



She likes to count.


----------



## pjrose

*Kara's Math*



SDKath said:


> *Kara:* "I have *FIVE* words for you: Boss you are a package artist.  "





Troopers said:


> She likes to count.



Yes, but she's math-challenged :hysterical:


----------



## BocaBum99

pjrose said:


> Yes, but she's math-challenged :hysterical:



I agree.  I think she told Adam Lambert that she had six words for him after his performance of "tracks of my tears".

The six words were:  "One of the best performances of the night."  Maybe she doesn't count the "The's"


----------



## SDKath

BocaBum99 said:


> I agree.  I think she told Adam Lambert that she had six words for him after his performance of "tracks of my tears".
> 
> The six words were:  "One of the best performances of the night."  Maybe she doesn't count the "The's"



Ah darn it.  I completely forgot!  Thanks for editing my post.  :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## pjrose

*Spoiler - rumored song choices for tonight*

spoiler...

tonight's rumored song choices - do not click if you prefer to be surprised when you watch the show!
http://slimtainment.com/idolblog/

If you want to see the song Adam MIGHT perform tonight.....(which isn't even on the list of 1982 hits I linked above ).....
http://adam-lambert-fans.com/
Not what I would have chosen for him,   but I look forward to watching how he handles it.
After listening to the above, I believe the person in this video is an example of what we were talking about earlier - someone who can't sing and wouldn't have made it on Idol.


----------



## ace2000

SDKath said:


> *Randy:* "Boss, you are the bomb, dawwwwg. You rocked the HOUSE!"
> *Kara:* "I have 5 words for you: Boss you are a package artist. You infused feeling into the song where others couldn't. You have it all -- good looks, raspy voice and a sexy vibe about you. I luv your passion and committment to the business."
> *Paula:* "Here are some crayon drawings of you that I wanted to give to Simon (climbs up on Simon's lap and starts smooching/biting him)."
> *Simon:* "That was HORRIFIC. You sounded so completely karaoke. This is completely the wrong song for you. You are like a little wannabeee... Bono. Yes, that's right. Bono. But you aren't even wearing his cool glasses. You are in serious danger of going home tomorrow. And we are NOT saving you (even though we will pretend to deliberate tomorrow for the sake of our ratings)."


 
Hilarious!  Great job and thanks for sharing!   :rofl:


----------



## TUGBrian

like some of those choices....HATE some of them as well.  I have to assume these people are fed a small selection of choices and not allowed to pick just whatever they want.

bah.


----------



## SDKath

TUGBrian said:


> like some of those choices....HATE some of them as well.  I have to assume these people are fed a small selection of choices and not allowed to pick just whatever they want.
> 
> bah.



I think you are right.  I have heard them complain about not being "cleared" to do a bunch of songs....  I don't remember them complaining about that in previous years.


----------



## pjrose

TUGBrian said:


> like some of those choices....HATE some of them as well.  I have to assume these people are fed a small selection of choices and not allowed to pick just whatever they want.
> 
> bah.



I've read that there's a list of about 50 choices, and they can choose three - in case more than one contestant wants the same song.  

The songs have to fit the time constraints, have to be an arrangement that instrumentalists can play, have to have copyright permission.....


----------



## Mosca

Oh, man; I was thinking Adal Lambert was going to do Janis Ian's "At Seventeen"...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efHOIT1ROk8

Now THAT would be worth seeing! Of course it would make him about 37... oh, wait....


----------



## Eli Mairs

Mosca said:


> Oh, man; I was thinking Adal Lambert was going to do Janis Ian's "At Seventeen"...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efHOIT1ROk8
> 
> Now THAT would be worth seeing! Of course it would make him about 37... oh, wait....



That's right. It was much before his time. 

I love that song, and noone can sing it like Janis Ian, as she lived it. Makes me cry every time I hear it.


----------



## Mosca

Eli Mairs said:


> That's right. It was much before his time.
> 
> I love that song, and noone can sing it like Janis Ian, as she lived it. Makes me cry every time I hear it.




Thing is, it would have been really great if he'd sung it. He was pretty good tonight anyhow, but he could have knocked that gender-bender out of the park. Aside from not being about 40.


----------



## SDKath

OK, I can no longer fight it.  I have to admit... 

ADAM ROCKED TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!  

 WOW!


----------



## Karen G

SDKath said:


> ADAM ROCKED TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WOW!


I agree.  

I think the bottom three tomorrow night will include Scott and Lil Rounds, but I don't know who the third one would be.


----------



## TUGBrian

well, i was one of hte ones who had the dvr cut off adams song...just watched it on the internet.

didnt really blow me away, but it was good.

I liked both allisons and matt's performances WAY better than his though.  I thought they were easily the top two of the night for me anyway.

danny wasnt bad, but nothing stellar.
anoop the same...enough to get by...but nothing winnable

kris was terrible
lil was terrible (why she changed her voice to sound like tina is beyond me...fail)
scott was terrible

so those are my bottom 3!  no way kris goes home though...too likable vs the other two with him.  scott or lil get the boot tomorrow!


----------



## BocaBum99

Adam killed it tonight.  You lose something on youtube.  He was simply unbelievable.  Best of the night by FAR.  Even Simon gave him a standing O.  How often has he done that?

Allison was second, then Danny.  Matt didn't do anything for me.


----------



## BocaBum99

SDKath said:


> OK, I can no longer fight it.  I have to admit...
> 
> ADAM ROCKED TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WOW!



He did.  He may be the best artist ever on American Idol at this rate.


----------



## TUGBrian

bah...now im more annoyed the DVR cut it off.


----------



## mayson12

Well at least I know I wasn't the only one cut off by the DVR.   Usually if that happens, it's after all of the performances during the recap.  I don't think I've ever had to search youtube for a  missed performance before.  I thought Adam's performance was really good.  I love that version of "Mad World".  He has a knack for picking the right song.  I also LOVE Allison.  I hope Matt gets the appreciation he deserves.  Lil is a really good singer, but week after week seems to get the same feedback and nothing changes with her song selections.  Hmmm.  Tomorrow should be interesting.  Scott is a nice guy with a nice voice, but it might be time for him to go home.


----------



## grest

I also thought that Adam was amazing...few performances through the years have been as compelling, imo...great job.
Connie


----------



## Elan

I thought the only two worthwhile performances were Adam's and Matt's.  And Adam's was an order of magnitude better than Matt's.  Everyone else sucked.  Allison picked a great song to do something special with, then overpowered it.  Someone needs to give Lil a clue on what type of performance the judges are wanting.  She can sing, but every week it's the same story.....a respectable, but boring cover of an R&B hit.  Do something different, Lil.


----------



## dioxide45

Idol went over by over five minutes. This irritates me, even though we did get to see the end. The judges spend far too much time critiquing the early singers and those at the end get little to nothing. This could be good if the person sang bad as it gives the judges less time to blast them but bad for the good ones as it is less time to praise them. Someone needs to be be telling the judges early to keep their responses short. The addition of the fourth judge doesn't help either.

We were recording the show immediately following Idol so we were able to catch the end of it.


----------



## Nancy

I missed the first half last night, but doesn't sound like I missed much.  Why did they run over?  Did the show start of time?

Curious minds want to know,

Nancy


----------



## BevL

I'm another that missed Adam's performance.  Does someone have a link?

Edited to add:

Found on here:

http://weblogs.newsday.com/entertainment/music/idol/blog/2009/04/adam_lamberts_mad_world_wheres.html


Not his best performance but he's far and away the one who will have an amazing career.


----------



## timeos2

*A couple are really starting to shine.*



Elan said:


> I thought the only two worthwhile performances were Adam's and Matt's.  And Adam's was an order of magnitude better than Matt's.  Everyone else sucked.  Allison picked a great song to do something special with, then overpowered it.  Someone needs to give Lil a clue on what type of performance the judges are wanting.  She can sing, but every week it's the same story.....a respectable, but boring cover of an R&B hit.  Do something different, Lil.



It was Adam (perhaps best of the year so far - and I REALLY didn't like him going in) and Allison last night. I don't see what some hear in Matt - I wouldn't give him anything beyond a 7 of 10 last night and overall maybe 4th or 5th best out of the 8 left.


----------



## ace2000

Missed the show last night, but dialidol.com has Kris as the one to be voted off.  Not a sure thing though.  I would think that Kris would have to get the judges veto IF it were him, right?


----------



## Patri

How much help do the contestants get from producers etc. on staging for their songs? Adam's was very dramatic sitting in darkness with the 3 spotlights, one on him. Did he think of that? If not, I can see the Idol crew doing things to favor one contestant or another. And someone without past stage experience may never think of that kind of lighting.


----------



## Ann-Marie

Thank you so much for the link.  I was catching up this morning on last nights Idol show, and was so upset to see that the show went over and I missed Adam.  I think that Kris is very forgettable.  Also thought that Matt was not great.


----------



## Elan

timeos2 said:


> It was Adam (perhaps best of the year so far - and I REALLY didn't like him going in) and Allison last night. I don't see what some hear in Matt - I wouldn't give him anything beyond a 7 of 10 last night and overall maybe 4th or 5th best out of the 8 left.



  I guess I didn't see/hear anything special about Allison's performance.  I mean she picked a  tough song to cover (there's only one Bonnie Raitt), didn't change it much, and overpowered a very slow, emotional classic.  She definitely has a strong voice, but she did no justice to BR last night.  I didn't think Matt was outstanding by any means, but he at least changed the arrangement of another classic and made it modern.  I give big props to any of the contestants that dare to mess with the arrangements of the classics and pull it off.  That's why I've been a big Blake Lewis, David Cook and Adam Lambert fan the past three seasons.  While great vocalists are rare, good vocalists are a dime-a-dozen.  There are no great vocalists in this competition, IMO, so the focus turns to originality.  This is where Adam really outclasses the field.


----------



## ace2000

Hey folks,

I mentioned in a previous post that I was going to see Bruce Springsteen in Tulsa last night - yes, you might say I saw the REAL American Idol!  

Here's the deal, our ticket was drawn early in the lottery and got front row! Here's an actual video of the event, and I'm the one wearing (and waving) the black baseball cap in the bottom left corner of the screen. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr2zb1wpQLc

What a concert!!!! What a night!!!

And for those of you interested in the original video from 1984... here it is ... and that is Courtney Cox dancing with him on stage. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk8VZgJkpeg


Edited to add: Last Springsteen post from me, I promise! Just remember, I was NOT the one that dragged his name into this discussion to begin with!   LOL


----------



## mterra

We missed Adam singing too, just watched it on youtube.  I don't know the song, but am sure he made it his own.  He has so much control over what he does.  He can vary the notes with ease (I am no expert).  He is clear and feels the songs he sings.  A standing ovation by Simon--incredible.
Mary


----------



## Karen G

TUGBrian said:


> bah...now im more annoyed the DVR cut it off.


I think if you set your DVR to record Idol and the program that follows it, you won't miss any of Idol if it runs long.


----------



## ace2000

duplicate post


----------



## TUGBrian

yea, my dvr has a feature to allow you to keep recording for 5 or 10 min past the end time...however if I do that it wont record the other shows that come on afterwards (itll only record 2 at a time)


----------



## Sandy VDH

Elan said:


> I thought the only two worthwhile performances were Adam's and Matt's.  And Adam's was an order of magnitude better than Matt's.  Everyone else sucked.  Allison picked a great song to do something special with, then overpowered it.  Someone needs to give Lil a clue on what type of performance the judges are wanting.  She can sing, but every week it's the same story.....a respectable, but boring cover of an R&B hit.  Do something different, Lil.



This week they dropped to 1 HR, last week that had 1 1/2 hours.  So I think they did not control the early critiques well from a time management perspective and realized they would run over with the last 3 singers.

Bonnie Raitt's version of "I can't make you love me" is so soulful and heartfelt.  I think Allison's version lacked that.  Anoop was a bit of a surprise, I actually liked it.

I too missed Adams's song but saw it on Fox's website.

I know I am getting old, as these songs all came out when I was in High School and College.


----------



## 1950bing

Ya think they could merge idol with dancing stars show into one show so I can get my spouse back?


----------



## Karen G

1950bing said:


> Ya think they could merge idol with dancing stars show into one show so I can get my spouse back?


Just give in and enjoy watching the shows together.


----------



## BocaBum99

Karen G said:


> Just give in and enjoy watching the shows together.



Dancing with the Stars is okay and I watch it.  But, I really love "So you think you can dance."  I wish they had to seasons per year.


----------



## BevL

Sandy Lovell said:


> . . .
> I know I am getting old, as these songs all came out when I was in High School and College.



I was married in 1977 and had both my kids by the mid '80s, so I feel REALLY old.


----------



## DaveNV

BevL said:


> I was married in 1977 and had both my kids by the mid '80s, so I feel REALLY old.



You youngster!  

Dave


----------



## mav

I love Adam. He is a born entertainer and it truly mesmerizes me to watch him! I would pay big bucks to see him if he was on tour! I really enjoy Allison's voice also. Adam 1 , Allison 2nd.


----------



## BevL

BMWguynw said:


> You youngster!
> 
> Dave




Dave, remind me to send you a dollar!!


----------



## Eli Mairs

Mosca said:


> Thing is, it would have been really great if he'd sung it. He was pretty good tonight anyhow, but he could have knocked that gender-bender out of the park. Aside from not being about 40.



I agree. I would have loved to hear his version of that song, or any song, for that matter, at this point, as he makes every song his own.

However, it wasn't from 1982, so didn't qualify.  It was from MY generation.

I've never heard the song Adam sang tonight, but I loved the way he sang it,  and I thought he did a great job. I love his sensitive side, but also love all his other sides.

I thought Allison was very good. She has a very rich voice for someone so young, and I'm sure she will be very successful in her career.


----------



## Karen G

*Request for everyone in the Central and Eastern timezones*

Please don't post the results from tonight's show until those of us on the West Coast have had a chance to watch the show.  Even if you use the word "spoiler" in your title, it's too tempting to read it.


----------



## TUGBrian

no results sofar, have the dvr on pause...but I did get through the first "group performance"

ugh, it was 10x worse than ANY individual performance from last night!  thank goodness for fast forward!


----------



## mecllap

I haven't really been following it this year, except peripherally, but I left the TV on when it started and it was a treat for me to have Frankie Avalon come out and sing "Venus" -- I still my original 45 (I think it may have been the first record I ever got).  (And, no, not a great singer, but he was really cute back in the day, and pleasant enough to listen to).


----------



## pjrose

Elan said:


> While great vocalists are rare, good vocalists are a dime-a-dozen.  There are no great vocalists in this competition, IMO, so the focus turns to originality.  This is where Adam really outclasses the field.



Yes, exactly.



mav said:


> I love Adam. He is a born entertainer and it truly mesmerizes me to watch him! I would pay big bucks to see him if he was on tour! I really enjoy Allison's voice also. Adam 1 , Allison 2nd.



Me too, completely agree.


----------



## pjrose

BevL said:


> I was married in 1977 and had both my kids by the mid '80s, so I feel REALLY old.





BMWguynw said:


> You youngster!
> 
> Dave





BevL said:


> Dave, remind me to send you a dollar!!



confused - is this a Who's The Oldest thing?  I think I can play too.


----------



## DaveNV

BevL said:


> Dave, remind me to send you a dollar!!



You can drop it off the next time you're heading down I-5.  

And for the record, I was married in '73, and was done having kids by '76. So I'm probably just a tad older than you.  'course, I got married when I was thirteen.  LOL!  :hysterical: 

Dave


----------



## Karen G

Though I knew he'd have to leave at some point, I must admit it was kind of sad to see Scott go.


----------



## mayson12

Karen G said:


> Though I knew he'd have to leave at some point, I must admit it was kind of sad to see Scott go.



I agree.  Even though I thought his time had come, it's obvious that he's a really sweet kid and he's probably done so much to inspire people with challenges.  This is where the competition starts getting hard, because there are many good performers, but only 1 can win.  I think the top 3 will be Adam, Allison and Danny.  The next to go?  Probably Anoop who also seems like a genuinely nice guy but is out of his league talent-wise, or Lil, who has the talent, but also has a knack for picking terrible songs.


----------



## TUGBrian

anoop is easily the next to go unless someone just straight up bombs...like falls off the stage or doesnt sing a single note type bomb.

he had a really good performance last week, way better than most of the other contestants...and still only eeked out a next to last place spot by 30k votes?

dont think it matters whta he does next week, hes gone.

I also think simon knew scott had zero shot at winning, and to save him tonight would have been a waste of the save.


----------



## grest

It was time for him to go, though I wouldn't have minded Lil leaving either.
Connie


----------



## Ann-Marie

I was very sad to see Scott go, even though he does not have such great singing talent.  Hopefully he will persue a career playing the piano.


----------



## BocaBum99

They just just cut the bottom 4 next week and let the remaining three have a multiweek sing off.  Matt, Kris, Lil and Anoop need to go next.


----------



## mterra

Yea, it was sad to see Scott go, although I knew he should have.  I thought he did a better job with the song last night than Tues night.  But, I agree with Simon that they are getting down to the stronger singers and they may need to give one of them a second chance.  This is not the end of the road for any of them, they wll continue to succeed.

Mary


----------



## itchyfeet

IMHO - we don't need to watch any more to know who will win.  Why do you think the  "save" was instituted this year?  Adam is the judges' fave, and I predict he will win, and if they have to, the save will be used for him.  His past stage experience puts him heads above the others.  And no, he's not my favorite.  I also think it's unfair that he's allowed to compete in a competition that we are led to think is for "undiscovered" talent.  His experience was never revealed in any background info. given by AI.  The info. came by way of the Internet.  So is American Idol for "undiscovered" talent or a venue for those that already have arrived to reach the next rung of the ladder.  As a viewer, I don't care which approach AI takes, but don't try to pass off a professional (and Adam is professional) as a talented "newbie".


----------



## DaveNV

TUGBrian said:


> I also think simon knew scott had zero shot at winning, and to save him tonight would have been a waste of the save.




I think Simon wants to keep the Save available in case Adam gets voted out early like Chris Daughtry did.  There really isn't anyone else who has the same kind of commercial appeal this season.  Since AI is all about making money for the production company, it stands to reason they'll want to keep their options open by maneuvering the voting and contestants to pick the person they want to see win things.

Dave


----------



## pjrose

itchyfeet said:


> I . . .  His past stage experience puts him heads above the others.  And no, he's not my favorite.  I also think it's unfair that he's allowed to compete in a competition that we are led to think is for "undiscovered" talent.  His experience was never revealed in any background info. given by AI.  The info. came by way of the Internet.  So is American Idol for "undiscovered" talent or a venue for those that already have arrived to reach the next rung of the ladder.  As a viewer, I don't care which approach AI takes, but don't try to pass off a professional (and Adam is professional) as a talented "newbie".



Yes, he's in a different league because he's a professional, which has been bothering me all along.  There has been controversy over other contestants with prior CD deals.  In their cases as well as Adam's there may not be a *current* contract, which appears to fit the rules, but it really doesn't seem right.  

I'd be happy if Fox gave him his own show instead of having him compete with the others.    It's got to be disillusioning for the others to have him strut out there and blow the show away each week, as well as to hear the reaction of the judges.


----------



## TUGBrian

itchyfeet said:


> IMHO - we don't need to watch any more to know who will win.  Why do you think the  "save" was instituted this year?  Adam is the judges' fave, and I predict he will win, and if they have to, the save will be used for him.  His past stage experience puts him heads above the others.  And no, he's not my favorite.  I also think it's unfair that he's allowed to compete in a competition that we are led to think is for "undiscovered" talent.  His experience was never revealed in any background info. given by AI.  The info. came by way of the Internet.  So is American Idol for "undiscovered" talent or a venue for those that already have arrived to reach the next rung of the ladder.  As a viewer, I don't care which approach AI takes, but don't try to pass off a professional (and Adam is professional) as a talented "newbie".



never know!  IMO clay aiken had a voice that made ruben look like he was singing on a dinner cruise ship in podunk virginia...however he still lost!


----------



## ace2000

BMWguynw said:


> I think Simon wants to keep the Save available in case Adam gets voted out early like Chris Daughtry did.
> Dave


 
Chris made it to the final 4 that year.  The 'save' possibility only lasts till the final 5.  So the 'save' would not have made any difference for Chris.  

I do wonder if they instituted the 'save' with Adam in mind though.  However, I disagree with some here... I don't think Adam is a lock to win the whole thing.  Still thinking Danny... he'll have to pick it up a notch or two though.


----------



## TUGBrian

danny has the heartfelt story that will carry him through one or two mediocre weeks no doubt.

kris has the looks to get the tweenie vote, the only thing adam has going against him will be the lack of that even if kris leaves...I dont see those votes going to him.


----------



## pjrose

TUGBrian said:


> kris has *the looks to get the tweenie vote, the only thing adam has going against him will be the lack of that* even if kris leaves...I dont see those votes going to him.



Lack of looks?    I big to differ.  My teen DD LOVES his looks, and from what I've been hearing/reading so do others.  

Despite his rough complexion, his asset is what he DOES with his looks - the expressions, how he looks into the camera, his moves, his flamboyance, and his trendy clothes/jewelry/hair/style - all that adds up to very hot looks that will get the teen and tween vote.


----------



## TUGBrian

really?  not that I have any sort of insight into the tween mind...but I would have figured that danny would be far more "likeable" vs adam in that group.


----------



## pjrose

TUGBrian said:


> really?  not that I have any sort of insight into the tween mind...but I would have figured that danny would be far more "likeable" vs adam in that group.



Danny is likeable, Kris is cute, but Adam is hot.  It's just like Edward in Twilight.

From my experience with female adolescents, hot is the biggie.


----------



## ace2000

pjrose said:


> Danny is likeable, Kris is cute, but Adam is hot. It's just like Edward in Twilight.
> 
> From my experience with female adolescents, hot is the biggie.


 
So, that's what my problem was the whole time!


----------



## pjrose

ace2000 said:


> So, that's what my problem was the whole time!



Yes, I think so.  I believe those who "get" Adam are those for whom he sizzles through the camera lens onto their screen   .


----------



## jamstew

ace2000 said:


> Chris made it to the final 4 that year.  The 'save' possibility only lasts till the final 5.  So the 'save' would not have made any difference for Chris.
> 
> I do wonder if they instituted the 'save' with Adam in mind though.  However, I disagree with some here... I don't think Adam is a lock to win the whole thing.  Still thinking Danny... he'll have to pick it up a notch or two though.



I think in the beginning they planned to use the save on Lil, Danny, Adam. and possibly Anoop. I don't think that Adam was the "chosen one" at the point when the save rule was put in place. Lil and Anoop are now non-issues AFAIC, but I believe they would still use it for either Adam or Danny, and possibly Allison. Just MHO.


----------



## ace2000

pjrose said:


> Yes, I think so. I believe those who "get" Adam are those for whom he sizzles through the camera lens onto their screen  .


 


No, I meant that I was cute and likeable in high school, but just wasn't 'hot'!  That was the whole problem.


----------



## pjrose

ace2000 said:


> No, I meant that I was cute and likeable in high school, but just wasn't 'hot'!  That was the whole problem.



Ahhhhh - gotcha


----------



## Karen G

Even if the judges do use the save, it will just mean that one person is saved one week and the next week two go home.  So it just prolongs that bottom person for one more week.


----------



## calgarygary

jamstew said:


> I think in the beginning they planned to use the save on Lil, Danny, Adam. and possibly Anoop. I don't think that Adam was the "chosen one" at the point when the save rule was put in place. Lil and Anoop are now non-issues AFAIC, but I believe they would still use it for either Adam or Danny, and possibly Allison. Just MHO.


I don't think they would ever use the save on Lil.  Throughout the series, she often looks angry when critiqued and is obviously not accepting the judges suggestions.  There are thousands of great singers around and Lil will likely find herself joining that multitude with talent but no real career unless she starts listening to advice.


----------



## Blues

Karen G said:


> Even if the judges do use the save, it will just mean that one person is saved one week and the next week two go home.  So it just prolongs that bottom person for one more week.



Exactly what I've been thinking.  Why use the save on someone who's consistently mediocre (Scott), when he'll just go home next week?

I for one was *very* relieved when they finally gave Scott a pass.  It would just serve to make some of the good but less popular candidates (Allison) more vulnerable the next week, since the bottom two would go home.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Karen G said:


> Even if the judges do use the save, it will just mean that one person is saved one week and the next week two go home.  So it just prolongs that bottom person for one more week.



I think the save is pretty much useless . . . especially after a certain point (with four left?) they won't use it.  I suppose in past seasons, it could have been used to save Daughtry who is probably the biggest black-eye for them . . . especially in the season that gave us Taylor Hicks & Katherine McPhee (ARGH!).


----------



## Mosca

Timeshare Von said:


> I think the save is pretty much useless . . . especially after a certain point (with four left?) they won't use it.  I suppose in past seasons, it could have been used to save Daughtry who is probably the biggest black-eye for them . . . especially in the season that gave us Taylor Hicks & Katherine McPhee (ARGH!).




It couldn't have been used on Daughtry... he was eliminated after the narrowing to five.


----------



## SDKath

I agree.  The save is only to create a last minute "drama scene" in an otherwise usually boring elimination ceremony.  It's so contrived that I don't think anyone thinks the judges are deliberating for real.  It's not useful at all as far as I can see...

Katherine


----------



## pjrose

SDKath said:


> I agree.  The save is only to create a last minute "drama scene" in an otherwise usually boring elimination ceremony.  It's so contrived that I don't think anyone thinks the judges are deliberating for real.  It's not useful at all as far as I can see...
> 
> Katherine



I think the way they've been pretending to consider it so far has been contrived and useless.  However, if we were to see "the Daughtry effect" - e.g. someone very strong whose fans may have gotten complacent ending up at the bottom - then they'd use it.  I'm sure that they'd use it for Danny or Adam, and possibly Allison, if they ended up at the bottom before the last five remained.  That wouldn't necessarily buy the person just one more week; it'd instead probably be a kick in the pants or reality check for that person's fans to vote next time.


----------



## jamstew

calgarygary said:


> I don't think they would ever use the save on Lil.  Throughout the series, she often looks angry when critiqued and is obviously not accepting the judges suggestions.  There are thousands of great singers around and Lil will likely find herself joining that multitude with talent but no real career unless she starts listening to advice.



That's true _lately_, but she was definitely one of the judges' favorites going into Hollywood week. In fact, I think she and Danny were their *primary *favorites going in. Yes, that's changed, and I don't think they would use it on Lil now (or even in the last couple of weeks for that matter). Just my opinion.


----------



## jamstew

pjrose said:


> I think the way they've been pretending to consider it so far has been contrived and useless.  However, if we were to see "the Daughtry effect" - e.g. someone very strong whose fans may have gotten complacent ending up at the bottom - then they'd use it.  I'm sure that they'd use it for Danny or Adam, and possibly Allison, if they ended up at the bottom before the last five remained.  That wouldn't necessarily buy the person just one more week; it'd instead probably be a kick in the pants or reality check for that person's fans to vote next time.



I totally agree.


----------



## ace2000

So, let me get this straight... we now have the so-called 'Daughtry Rule', even though it would not have bailed Daughtry the week he got voted out??? 

This is comical... Daughtry finished in 4th place that year. The judges save cannot be used past the last 5. Daughtry was very good that year, but it was not a tremendous surprise when he was voted off. Many people that liked him were surprised though, however he was not exactly singing mainstream songs. Surprisingly, Daughtry has even toned down his song choices on his releases compared to what he sang on Idol... I guess that's what sells.

Even Ryan referred to Daughtry when he explained the judges save the first week. So, I understand the confusion. But, it seems like the show purposely decided to bring up Daughtry's name when explaining the rule even though it is a total misconception.


----------



## BocaBum99

For those who missed the Adam Lambert version of "Mad World," here is a high quality studio version I found on You Tube.   

Adam Lambert Studio version of "Mad World"


----------



## mas

I haven't watched that much of the early AI episodes this year.  But, IMHO, the competition is, for all practical purposes, over.  Adam Lambert will end up being the next Carrie Underwood.  With his looks, voice and following he will sail through to the end and eventually sell a ton of records.  There are a couple of other good candidates on the show, but I think they've run into a buzz saw and are fighting a losing battle.  They can take solace in the fact that Daughtry didn't even end up in the final three and still managed to out sell those left standing.

My guess is the producers of the show have realized this and hence will/have place(d) him last to perform to hold viewership throughout the whole show.


----------



## jamstew

mas said:


> My guess is the producers of the show have realized this and hence will/have place(d) him last to perform to hold viewership throughout the whole show.



If they're gonna do that, they need to be sure they don't run 5 minutes over where anybody who taped it missed the performance altogether.


----------



## DaveNV

jamstew said:


> If they're gonna do that, they need to be sure they don't run 5 minutes over where anybody who taped it missed the performance altogether.




Which is exactly what happened at my house this week.  I tuned in later to watch the show TiVo recorded, and guess what?  No Adam!  Everyone at work raved the next day about the great performance he had, and I didn't see it.  (Thanks to the poster who put up the link to a Youtube clip to the song.)  At least now I can get an idea of what I missed.

AI isn't so much a contest anymore, as it is a marketing tool for the producers to shape things to their liking.  That's why I don't bother voting anymore.  I wasted a lot of time voting for Clay Aiken, only to have him lose to boring Reuben Studdard.  Yes, Chris Daughtry got booted out too soon, but I know I'd rather hear him sing the phone book than anything by lame Taylor Hicks.  (The guy reminds me of a bad impression of Joe Cocker having a seizure.)  In both cases it's proof the "loser" is a better performer than the so-called winner.  So I'll watch the show, and wait till the records come out, regardless of who wins.

The only winner I think truly deserved it was Carrie Underwood.  Smart girl, great performer, and she's making the most of her opportunity.  Good for her!

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian

i thought the performance slots were picked at random...guess we will see next week!


----------



## Karen G

Here is  an interesting interview with Adam.  He seems like a genuinely nice guy besides being so talented.


----------



## jamstew

BMWguynw said:


> Which is exactly what happened at my house this week.  I tuned in later to watch the show TiVo recorded, and guess what?  No Adam!  Everyone at work raved the next day about the great performance he had, and I didn't see it.  (Thanks to the poster who put up the link to a Youtube clip to the song.)  At least now I can get an idea of what I missed.
> 
> Dave



It would have happened at my house, too, had I not also been recording Fringe. Bad news is that I missed the last 5 minutes of Fringe


----------



## jamstew

Karen G said:


> Here is  an interesting interview with Adam.  He seems like a genuinely nice guy besides being so talented.



Great interview--thanks for posting


----------



## pjrose

ace2000 said:


> So, let me get this straight... we now have the so-called 'Daughtry Rule', even though it would not have bailed Daughtry the week he got voted out???
> 
> This is comical... Daughtry finished in 4th place that year. The judges save cannot be used past the last 5. Daughtry was very good that year, but it was not a tremendous surprise when he was voted off. Many people that liked him were surprised though, however he was not exactly singing mainstream songs. Surprisingly, Daughtry has even toned down his song choices on his releases compared to what he sang on Idol... I guess that's what sells.
> 
> Even Ryan referred to Daughtry when he explained the judges save the first week. So, I understand the confusion. But, it seems like the show purposely decided to bring up Daughtry's name when explaining the rule even though it is a total misconception.



I used the term "Daughtry effect" to refer to someone getting voted off unexpectedly (by many), possibly because his/her fans were complacent and didn't bother to vote.    The extent to which it was unexpected is of course debatable.   Whether that is the reason he was voted off is unknown.  However, that theory was tossed around a bit and used as an example so that fans would vote even if they thought it wasn't necessary b/c of course their favorite was safe.    

I'm not sure what you mean above, in your last sentence, about the total misconception.  Are you referring to the week 4 vs 5 difference?


----------



## TUGBrian

coulda been called the chekezie rule too!

or michael johns rule!


----------



## ace2000

TUGBrian said:


> coulda been called the chekezie rule too!
> 
> or michael johns rule!


 
I was wondering why it's not referred to as the 'Sanjaya Rule' or the 'William Hung Rule' myself...  :rofl: 

Rose, please don't take offense.  I appreciate and have enjoyed what you've added to this thread.  

I just wanted to comment on the fact that the show actually misled the audience by mentioning Daughtry when they first brought up the rule.  When, actually Daughtry wouldn't have been saved anyway.  Obviously they chose to mention Daughtry because of his current popularity.

They even mentioned Jennifer Hudson, when actually she deserved to go when she did that year.  

Nobody can predict future success of any of these performers with 100% accuracy.  Even though I'm probably better than anyone else at doing that...  :whoopie:


----------



## pjrose

ace2000 said:


> I was wondering why it's not referred to as the 'Sanjaya Rule' or the 'William Hung Rule' myself...  :rofl:
> 
> Rose, please don't take offense.  I appreciate and have enjoyed what you've added to this thread.
> 
> I just wanted to comment on the fact that the show actually misled the audience by mentioning Daughtry when they first brought up the rule.  When, actually Daughtry wouldn't have been saved anyway.  Obviously they chose to mention Daughtry because of his current popularity.
> 
> They even mentioned Jennifer Hudson, when actually she deserved to go when she did that year.
> 
> Nobody can predict future success of any of these performers with 100% accuracy.  Even though I'm probably better than anyone else at doing that...  :whoopie:



I think we're talking on parallel planes here - I used the term "EFFECT" not "RULE" - the effect of someone (supposedly) destined to stay longer being voted off (supposedly) prematurely.   I've been a bit misquoted. 

Said effect supposedly led to the new "save option" which was temporarily (and erroneously as you have pointed out) referred to above as the "Daughtry rule".  Let's strike the term "Daughtry rule" from our collective vocabulary.

In any case, I believe that they might use said "save option" on one of the contestants that many believe will last till the end - Adam, Danny, and possibly Allison - if one of said three is at the bottom prior to week four.  JMHO.


----------



## Timeshare Von

If they are prerecording and only lip-syncing the group performance on the results show, they can just go ahead and allow the same for the main night too . . . that will keep them to the programming timeslot!


----------



## Eli Mairs

BocaBum99 said:


> For those who missed the Adam Lambert version of "Mad World," here is a high quality studio version I found on You Tube.
> 
> Adam Lambert Studio version of "Mad World"



Thanks. That was great. I could listen to that beautiful voice all day.


----------



## mayson12

I don't know if anyone else caught American Idol Extra, I actually found it on accident, but they profile the contestant that got eliminated.  Scott is so interesting.  He went to college at age 14 and graduated at 19.  He was also a Rhodes Scholar and studied in London for a year after college.  What a neat guy.  I think he'll have lots of doors open for him.  

Though I do think he was due to go home, I hope he's able to parlay this experience into something bigger.


----------



## Stressy

Eli Mairs said:


> Thanks. That was great. I could listen to that beautiful voice all day.



New to the thread but not to AI. Huge Adam fan. I had to go back and look at my program from Wicked to see if I had already seen him perform. Nope-he was the understudy that day.

This song....is hate too strong a word? I heard it start and thought-here it comes-I hate this song-he is finally going to bomb. He is finally going to do it. 

Yet-there I sat-with my mouth agape. How could he do that? Turn a song I can't stand in to something I would stand up and applaud. This is the first AI I would seriously spend money to see. I don't know if I can classify him as a singer so much an entertainer. He has the total package. IMHO.


----------



## SDKath

Anyone know what the theme is this week?  And how come they no longer announce the theme each week on the results show?  Or do they do it right after the group "performance" and my FF button skips right past it??

Katherine


----------



## DaveNV

I think it's music from the movies.

Dave


----------



## mayson12

And now for something completely different....

Actually a friend forwarded me this video.  It's from "Britain's Got Talent"  which is another Simon Cowell show.  It's very cool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0IWv8QZY


----------



## jamstew

BMWguynw said:


> I think it's music from the movies.
> 
> Dave



That's what I've heard as well. Quentin Tarrentino is the mentor.


----------



## mayson12

jamstew said:


> Quentin Tarrentino is the mentor.



Oh is that a joke?  I mean I know Quentin knows movies and picks great music for his movies, but what advice can he offer singers? What???? Oh my, this should be interesting.


----------



## jamstew

mayson12 said:


> Oh is that a joke?  I mean I know Quentin knows movies and picks great music for his movies, but what advice can he offer singers? What???? Oh my, this should be interesting.



Nope, not a joke (AFAIK). He mentored either last year or two years ago on movie night, too. I don't remember his contributing much.


----------



## pjrose

mayson12 said:


> And now for something completely different....
> 
> Actually a friend forwarded me this video.  It's from "Britain's Got Talent"  which is another Simon Cowell show.  It's very cool.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0IWv8QZY



Saw that last night and replayed it several times - wow, what an amazing performance!  Sign me up for her CDs.

I loved Simon's reactions.  I didn't realize he was on other shows besides AI.


----------



## icydog

mayson12 said:


> And now for something completely different....
> 
> Actually a friend forwarded me this video.  It's from "Britain's Got Talent"  which is another Simon Cowell show.  It's very cool.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0IWv8QZY



This has to be *THE BEST* performance by an amateur I have ever heard. I cannot believe Susan's voice. Thanks so much for the link.


----------



## Karen G

icydog said:


> This has to be *THE BEST* performance by an amateur I have ever heard. I cannot believe Susan's voice. Thanks so much for the link.



I totally agree. That was fantastic & amazing. Just the look on Simon's face was worth it all!  Everyone must watch that video.  What a treat!


----------



## Jaybee

Mayson12....I thank you, too, for posting that link.  She is astounding, and what a joy to watch the reactions of the judges...and the audience.  Jean


----------



## TUGBrian

holy cow...talk about not judging a book by its cover!


----------



## calgarygary

Wow!  She should be required watching for all the preliminary judges who do the screening before people make it to Simon and company.


----------



## mav

OMG!!  Adam ROCKED tonight!  He owned the audience!  I LOVE to watch him perform!


----------



## FlyerBobcat

mav said:


> OMG!!  Adam ROCKED tonight!  He owned the audience!  I LOVE to watch him perform!



I started to become an Adam fan, but I not enjoying his screaming type songs any longer.


----------



## Timeshare Von

I must be too old to "get it" with Adam.  Sorry - I'm on the side Simon said would despise his performance tonight.  I hated it!


----------



## TUGBrian

adam and anoop were the only two performances that did anything for me.

the rest ranged from boring, to terrible.

hard to guess who will go home tomorrow, hopefully anoop did enough to warrant enough votes to stay off the bottom another week because he was stellar tonight!


----------



## FlyerBobcat

Brian,

I knew you'd like Adam's work tonight ..... and I liked Anoop's as well.

I like Matt... wish he would have sounded a little better.....


Anybody think that the judges' have it out for Lil ???  At this point, I don't think she can do anything right in their eyes --- or is it in their EARS


----------



## timeos2

FlyerBobcat said:


> Brian,
> 
> I knew you'd like Adam's work tonight ..... and I liked Anoop's as well.
> 
> I like Matt... wish he would have sounded a little better.....
> 
> 
> Anybody think that the judges' have it out for Lil ???  At this point, I don't think she can do anything right in their eyes --- or is it in their EARS



lil was easily the WORST performance of the week with Matt & Kris not far behind. It does get tougher as the field narrows but based on performance - this week and overall - one of those three should hit the road (and no Judges Save required)


----------



## pjrose

Grrr.....We have unlimited texting on ATT, but I just got a new phone and I couldn't keep sending VOTE over and over with just one button like I did on my old phone!  :annoyed: 

Everyone knows where I stand - I can hear the Adam non-fans laughing.....

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SueDonJ

I like Adam and Kris for top two, can't figure out after them how the rest will shake out.  Only thing I do know is that Lil needs to go home three weeks ago.

Tonight's music was eh, bland, but the competition is getting good now with the boys performing up to their levels.  Each week this season gets better and better.


----------



## TUGBrian

I agree, they keep telling her over and over to be original and stop just doing a copy of the original song...but she fails over and over.

in the beginning when she did the mary j blige song she was flawless in her copy...just hasnt been the case since and nothing she has done has been up to par with that first shot.

its certainly adam's to lose, and he would have to do so twice as most certainly the judges save would be used on him in an instant.

I predict lil and matt easily in the bottom 3.

who joins them probably wont matter as IMO one of them gets the axe...I hope its lil.

and yea, this weeks episode was terrible compared to the past few....seems to be getting worse each week actually.  (overall)


----------



## Karen G

Timeshare Von said:


> I must be too old to "get it" with Adam.  Sorry - I'm on the side Simon said would despise his performance tonight.  I hated it!



Well, I'm 63 and I "get it" with Adam.  I loved his performance.  After seeing the interview with him that I posted a link to further up in this thread, I think he's just having a great time and playing a part with each song that he sings.  He has a theater background and he knows how to use it.


----------



## SDKath

Timeshare Von said:


> I must be too old to "get it" with Adam.  Sorry - I'm on the side Simon said would despise his performance tonight.  I hated it!



I am with you.  Absolutely HATED that performance.  Loved last week and this week the screeching made my skin crawl.  UGH.   

I have to say I didn't like anything I heard this week. I was bored.   

Katherine


----------



## jamstew

Karen G said:


> Well, I'm 63 and I "get it" with Adam.  I loved his performance.  After seeing the interview with him that I posted a link to further up in this thread, I think he's just having a great time and playing a part with each song that he sings.  He has a theater background and he knows how to use it.



63 here, too, and I love, love, love Adam.


----------



## mayson12

I loved Adam the last two weeks but really didn't like his performance tonight. I thought it was very screechy and not a good singing type of song.  If the judges weren't so in love with him, I would've thought Simon would have used a word he's used to critique so many other competitors this season:  "Indulgent". I kept thinking, "indulgent" during the whole thing.  

That said, I thought all of them disappointed and many sounded better in their Quentin rehearsals than they did during their performances.  The only one who truly surprised me with how well he did was Anoop.  What a surprise. The rest,  blah.  I was expecting better.

Sandy


----------



## SDKath

Sandy,

You're right.  I liked Anoop too.  I resisted him all season but his tender voice is growing on me, especially when all the other contestants are busy screaming their way through song after song.

What was up with Allison's voice?  Was she sick?  It sounded extra scratchy (not in a good way) -- almost as if it was painful for her to sing.

Katherine


----------



## mayson12

SDKath said:


> What was up with Allison's voice?  Was she sick?  It sounded extra scratchy (not in a good way) -- almost as if it was painful for her to sing.
> 
> Katherine



Funny you should say that.  I was wondering the same thing during her performance.  She didn't sound like herself at all.


----------



## BocaBum99

Tonight, I thought that Adam was the best.  But, I agree with the indulgent comment.  Nobody can deny the mania going on for him.  Did you hear the ovation he got?  He brought down the house with his energy.

The bottom two are Lil and Matt.  Matt butchered one of my all time favorite songs.  Lil just doesn't get it.  She has a powerful voice, but has a very acute lack of ability to move and connect with the audience.

Anoop was excellent as well.  I love Allison and her voice.  But, she seemed to be missing something tonight.  Not sure what it was.  

The other performances were okay, but forgettable.


----------



## ace2000

Worst night of the year for me...  Can't think of any performance that I enjoyed.  Song choices were very weak IMO.

Prediction for the end:

1.  Danny
2.  Adam
3.  Lil

Prediction for tonight:  Matt or Kris


----------



## Elan

I thought Adam was good and everyone else sucked.  They were all very boring, no original takes on anything.   The only other contestant with any charisma is Danny, and he has a pretty weak voice and seems to have lost his initial momentum.  Based on last night's performance, anyone other than Adam should not be shocked to be sent home.  Having said that, I suspect Lil's run is over.


----------



## beejaybeeohio

*In a league of his own*

is Adam.  He is a consummate singer/performer, but, with that being said, I feel his presence in this competetion is unfair to the others who don't have his resume.  

I am rooting for Allison to win.  Lil is a big disappointment to me.  Danny and Matt's performances were weak.  Kris sang one of my favorite songs and I agree with Kara's critique.  Anoop did justice to another fave of mine.

Gotta say that having only 2 judges critique each performer was lame.  If one of the judges wasn't so full of himself, there would be time for all 4's comments.  Simon & Paula seemed to have the stronger performers to judge.


----------



## Mosca

IMO Simon takes the least amount of time to give the best advice and the most accurate assessment.

Randy is useless, Kara is moronic, and Paula must write that stuff out in advance and read it off her hand... "You are to dance with destiny...." WHAAAAA?

Last night...

Allison: sang too deep in her register, not good.
Anoop: sang well but I hate Bryan Adams songs.
Adam: this was the first time you could see the artifice behind the act. Not good.
Matt: didn't sing well, and I still hate Bryan Adams songs.
Danny: boring. 
Chris: I want to hate this guy, but I liked this.
Lil: this year's Kellie Pickler. She LOOKS LIKE she should be good, but she just can't sing in tune. Neither can Pickler, as proven by her showing last week. 

Tarantino was really good, I thought. Too bad no one listened to him, they would have all benefited from it.


----------



## BevL

mayson12 said:


> And now for something completely different....
> 
> Actually a friend forwarded me this video.  It's from "Britain's Got Talent"  which is another Simon Cowell show.  It's very cool.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0IWv8QZY



Les Mis is my favourite music - brought chills to my spine and a tear to my eye.  Definitely as good as any professional performance of that song I've heard

Thanks for the link.


----------



## BevL

Definitely not a good week and it wasn't my favourite Adam performance either.  

Lil at least tried to do something a bit different with her song, but that definitely didn't work out so well for her.

I won't spoil it but the dialidol.com results are surprising to me, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## ace2000

BevL said:


> Definitely not a good week and it wasn't my favourite Adam performance either.
> 
> Lil at least tried to do something a bit different with her song, but that definitely didn't work out so well for her.
> 
> I won't spoil it but the dialidol.com results are surprising to me, but I guess we'll see.


 
LOL - dialidol.com had Kris in the bottom position last week also!  And he didn't even make the bottom 3.  I don't think you're spoiling it for anyone early...


----------



## pjrose

BevL said:


> I won't spoil it but the dialidol.com results are surprising to me, but I guess we'll see.



Interesting.  Are they generally accurate?


----------



## calgarygary

Lil once again showed her anger during the critique.  She did at least hear the judges about turning a song into her own (if only for a small part of the song) but she is completely missing the "be current" comments.  I don't know if it is her or whoever is providing guidance, but Lil seems to have an odd idea of what is current.

I don't know if anyone really won last night - it will be interesting to see who loses.


----------



## Blues

*My ranking of last night's performances*

Adam - who blew me away as always.  Not as good as last week, merely great.

Allison - The final showdown of top 2 is already clear in my mind.  I hope.

Anoop - Surprisingly good.  Not one of my favorites, but growing.

Kris

Danny

Matt - In real trouble, IMHO

Lil - One of my early favorites, but a total disappointment.  Time to go.


----------



## ace2000

Personally, I'm holding my breath to see all the drama that the JUDGE'S SAVE will bring tonight... :rofl: 

I think they can only use it this week or next, right? They almost have to bring it out tonight. At this point, I don't even see the need talk about it anymore... unless a complete shocker occurred involving Adam or Danny. Anyone else, and they'd just be voted off the following week anyway.


----------



## BocaBum99

Blues said:


> Adam - who blew me away as always.  Not as good as last week, merely great.
> 
> Allison - The final showdown of top 2 is already clear in my mind.  I hope.
> 
> Anoop - Surprisingly good.  Not one of my favorites, but growing.
> 
> Kris
> 
> Danny
> 
> Matt - In real trouble, IMHO
> 
> Lil - One of my early favorites, but a total disappointment.  Time to go.



I completely agree with your assessment and rankings.  The only issue is that Allison is not very popular and probably won't make it to the finals.  She is not confident enough as a 16 year old.  In 4 years, she will be unstoppable.


----------



## Blues

BocaBum99 said:


> The only issue is that Allison is not very popular and probably won't make it to the finals.  She is not confident enough as a 16 year old.  In 4 years, she will be unstoppable.



I agree.  Hence the "I hope."  But yes, I think she's also vulnerable because she's just not as popular.  Rockers have never done particularly well on Idol (e.g. Daughtry).


----------



## ace2000

Blues said:


> I agree. Hence the "I hope." But yes, I think she's also vulnerable because she's just not as popular. Rockers have never done particularly well on Idol (e.g. Daughtry).


 
And next year, we'll be adding Adam's name to the list of Rockers that have never done particularly well on Idol...  :rofl: 


Sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## Karen G

Mosca said:


> Adam: this was the first time you could see the artifice behind the act. Not good.


Please explain what you mean.


----------



## timeos2

*Breaking News!*

There is rumored a move by Disney Properties to buy the theme for a show and limit contestants to Disney Songs.  Little is known for certain how this would work but additional rumors say Disney, as they are known for, wants total control which includes assigning songs to the contestants vs the choice they usually get to make. A tentative list apparently includes

"Hi Ho - It's Off To Work We Go" from Snow White for Matt
"Theme from Beauty & The Beast" for Kris
"Let's Get Together" from the Original Parent Trap for Danny
"Just A Spoonful of Sugar" from Mary Poppins for Anoop
"Short People"  from Toy Story for Lil 
Anything from Hannah Montana for Allison 
and to level the field for the others 
"It's A Small World Theme" for Adam - no changes allowed

Now that should be an interesting evening.



Whoops, I see it's a fake rumor. 
Darn.


----------



## Mosca

Karen G said:


> Please explain what you mean.



This was the first time I could see the man behind the curtain; he didn't inhabit the performance, he acted it. I think the guy is great, but I didn't like that particular performance. No matter, he's a spectacular showman; but his "Born to be Wild" wasn't that good.


----------



## Eli Mairs

ace2000 said:


> And next year, we'll be adding Adam's name to the list of Rockers that have never done particularly well on Idol...  :rofl:
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> You are SOOOO wrong. I think that Adam may be the biggest Idol ever. He's an amazing entertainer.
> 
> Being able to sing in a beautiful, soft, sensitive voice last week, and to do the complete opposite this week -a rocker with such a strong voice, and unbelievable vocal range - how many artists can do that???
> 
> His appeal spans generations. I'm in my 60's, my daughter is in her 20's and we both love him.
> 
> I can't wait to buy his CD, and I will buy tickets to any of his concerts or broadway shows.


----------



## Timeshare Von

The "Adam" entertainer debate is interesting to me.  Even if he is a good entertainer, will that transcend to CD sales?  I don't know.  Reminds me of beatbox boy Blake a couple of years ago.  I found him to be VERY entertaining, but it didn't translate over to CD/radio for me (and I suppose others too as he's not really been heard from since).


----------



## mav

Eli Mairs said:


> ace2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And next year, we'll be adding Adam's name to the list of Rockers that have never done particularly well on Idol...  :rofl:
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> You are SOOOO wrong. I think that Adam may be the biggest Idol ever. He's an amazing entertainer.
> 
> Being able to sing in a beautiful, soft, sensitive voice last week, and to do the complete opposite this week -a rocker with such a strong voice, and unbelievable vocal range - how many artists can do that???
> 
> His appeal spans generations. I'm in my 60's, my daughter is in her 20's and we both love him.
> 
> I can't wait to buy his CD, and I will buy tickets to any of his concerts or broadway shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you.... I'm am now over 50 and I love to watch him perform! I am mesmerized!  His energy  reminds me so much of Mick Jagger but he also has his own unique styles.  He's definitely a born performer, and I'd pay big bucks for a front row seat!
Click to expand...


----------



## FlyerBobcat

Eli Mairs said:


> You are SOOOO wrong. I think that Adam may be the biggest Idol ever. He's an amazing entertainer.



And I hope you are SOOOO wrong on that comment about Adam.


----------



## pjrose

beejaybeeohio said:


> . . . Adam.  He is a consummate singer/performer, but, with that being said, I feel his presence in this competetion is unfair to the others who don't have his resume. ...



I absolutely agree.  




ace2000 said:


> And next year, we'll be adding Adam's name to the list of Rockers that have never done particularly well on Idol...  :rofl:
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist...



We'll see!   



FlyerBobcat said:


> And I hope you are SOOOO wrong on that comment about Adam.



Yup, I'm with you FlyerBobcat.  I think you're outvoted Ace2000!  Perhaps we should start a poll?  Brian???



Eli Mairs said:


> I'm with you.... I'm am now over 50 and I love to watch him perform! I am mesmerized!  His energy  reminds me so much of Mick Jagger but he also has his own unique styles.  He's definitely a born performer, and I'd pay big bucks for a front row seat!



Oh yeah, me too - definitely - I (gasp) do not like Mick Jagger, but I see so much of him AND Elvis in Adam, PLUS he has his own style.


----------



## Timeshare Von

OK with today's elimination show over (ET and CT) I'm not going to do a spoiler . . . but I will say that tonight's show was B/S and I'm going to boycott by not watching next week!  (I know, nobody really cares but it's the only way I can show my displeasure!)


----------



## dioxide45

Timeshare Von said:


> OK with today's elimination show over (ET and CT) I'm not going to do a spoiler . . . but I will say that tonight's show was B/S and I'm going to boycott by not watching next week!  (I know, nobody really cares but it's the only way I can show my displeasure!)



I am rather dissapointed also.


----------



## calgarygary

Timeshare Von said:


> OK with today's elimination show over (ET and CT) I'm not going to do a spoiler . . . but I will say that tonight's show was B/S and I'm going to boycott by not watching next week!  (I know, nobody really cares but it's the only way I can show my displeasure!)



Come on, you can be honest; the real reason you are not going to watch next week is because it is disco.


----------



## Jaybee

I'm over 70...closer to 80, actually, and I really enjoy watching Adam.  He just seems to be a natural performer. I'm not fond of all the screaming that goes on, but I love watching Idol, anyway.  
Watching those fantastic contestants on Britain has Talent, just standing there, blowing people away with their voices, really contrasts with all the vocal gymnastics and gyrations that seem to be necessary on the American version.  Strange.  
I'd think Lil would go tonight...or Matt.  Where did I leave that crystal ball?


----------



## TUGBrian

knew it was comin either this week or next week.

however it doesnt appear that anoop will survive next week regardless of how well he does on stage.


----------



## Timeshare Von

calgarygary said:


> Come on, you can be honest; the real reason you are not going to watch next week is because it is disco.



Are you kidding me?  Adam singing BeeGees . . . that actually may be entertaining!! hehehehe   :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ace2000

ace2000 said:


> Personally, I'm holding my breath to see all the drama that the JUDGE'S SAVE will bring tonight... :rofl:
> 
> I think they can only use it this week or next, right? They almost have to bring it out tonight. At this point, I don't even see the need talk about it anymore... unless a complete shocker occurred involving Adam or Danny. Anyone else, and they'd just be voted off the following week anyway.


 

Wow, no more JUDGE'S SAVE???

I don't even know how I can bring myself to watch the results show anymore!!!


----------



## SDKath

ace2000 said:


> Wow, no more JUDGE'S SAVE???
> 
> I don't even know how I can bring myself to watch the results show anymore!!!



I was thinking the same thing.  My life as I know it is over.  I mean COME ON.  I was on the edge of my seat each and every results show wondering if they would save the poor contestant.  But now -- well, there is nothing to look forward to.

As for next week, bye bye Matt and Lil.  You heard it here first...  Katherine


----------



## TUGBrian

I predict matt will rock the house next week and save himself from elimination.

anoop however wont, as his upbeat songs have been abysmal failures (it is disco week afterall)...and of course lil will do a good copy of  "i will survive" or somethin similar...get slammed for doing karaoke...and finally get the axe.


----------



## mayson12

I know lots of people don't care for Matt but I really like him.  I was so happy with tonight's show.  Next week is disco, usually a bad night.  But then last night's show wasn't hot, so who knows.  I still think the last 3 standing will be Danny, Allison and Adam.  Would like to see Lil go , then Anoop, then Matt, then...???

Sandy


----------



## dioxide45

I say Danny and Adam go home next week with no judges save to help them. No offense to those who like Matt but that will show the judges for basically wasting a save on someone they said didn't have a chance on winning Idol.

PS. I also take offense to every week when Ryan says that the person with the lowest votes is going to "sing for their life". Like there is nothing bigger in life than Idol. I enjoy Idol but the show has far too big of an ego. Life will go on for those that went off in prior weeks and the judges didn't save them. So they are not singing for their lives.


----------



## BevL

Last night's show was absolutely stinky.  Both guests were horrible, all the contestants looked very uncomfortable in the singalong, very staged and wooden.

The bottom three last night will go eventually, it's just a question of who and when, I think.


----------



## DaveNV

I agree with all that everyone has said above.  But I did want to point out how good Jennifer Hudson looked last night.  She's looking more fit, definitely more glamorous, and seemed pretty content for someone who has recently gone through the family tragedy she has.

And for someone who was voted off Idol too soon (no Judge's Save that year) she's done pretty well for herself.  An Oscar AND a Grammy?  Not too shabby...

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian

agreed, she looked great...but i dont think that performance would have won her the competition =D  (although admittedly, that last big note was terriffic!)

and miley cyrus....wow that was bad.  she got my vote to be kicked off!


----------



## mas

TUGBrian said:


> agreed, she looked great...but i dont think that performance would have won her the competition    (although admittedly, that last big note was terriffic!)
> 
> and miley cyrus....wow that was bad.  she got my vote to be kicked off!



I never did see the attraction of Miley Cyrus, or for her dad for that matter...to each his/her own, I guess.


----------



## pjrose

TUGBrian said:


> agreed, she looked great...but i dont think that performance would have won her the competition =D  (although admittedly, that last big note was terriffic!)
> 
> and miley cyrus....wow that was bad.  she got my vote to be kicked off!



Absolutely.  Jennifer Hudson is superb; Miley was off-key, flat, her hair looked awful, and some of her moves did not work at all.  She would not have made it past the judges.


----------



## BevL

I like Jennifer Hudson too, but I thought her performance last night was not very good.  But she looked great.


----------



## ace2000

What happened to my favorite thread?   I think we've had enough of the Susan Boyle info, time to get back to the real American Idol!!!!   


My prediction to go tomorrow - Matt and Anoooop!     

My prediction tonight for Adam - another subpar performance!    

My prediction tonight for Danny G. - standing ovation!


----------



## Karen G

Okay, Ace. Here are my predictions:

I think Matt and Lil will go home tomorrow.

I think Adam will do a great job tonight as will the rest of the contestants. I'm looking forward to hearing my favorite dance music--disco!!


----------



## Eli Mairs

I hope that Lil and Anoop will go home.

I think that Adam will be great. Can't imagine what he will choose, but can't wait to see.

I HATE disco.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Lil's already "performed" and sucked.  She's a lock to go home!

(yes I'm watching in spite of my professed boycott after last week's results show)


----------



## Patri

I liked Adam for half the song and the end. Not the screeching in the middle.


----------



## Mosca

Are we (whole family) the only ones who forget completely about Danny Gokey both before and after he sings? When they were showing the recaps, right before the end, he came on and my daughter said, "Oh, I forgot about him already." And I hadn't remembered him, either.


----------



## ace2000

Mosca said:


> Are we (whole family) the only ones who forget completely about Danny Gokey both before and after he sings?


 
I think the answer to your question would be a YES... you are the only ones. 

This thread is now declared GOKEY territory!!!


----------



## timeos2

ace2000 said:


> I think the answer to your question would be a YES... you are the only ones.
> 
> This thread is now declared GOKEY territory!!!



Danny started very strong but has been a real disappointment the past few weeks IMO.  Not the strong contender he appeared to be early on but far better than at least 3 of the remaining 7.  Lil, Matt & Kris and maybe Anoop are not top three material yet at least one is likely to be there bumping a more deserving talent. The judges really wasted that "save" last week.  Allison is no disco queen and what if she ends up bottom 2? Matt or Lil survives and Allison gone would be a travesty but could happen.  Always interesting to see how the votes come out especially as the talent is closely matched.


----------



## Rose Pink

I just haven't been able to connect with any of the contestants this year.  While I enjoyed Adam's version of the song, I didn't enjoy Adam singing it.  I kept thinking, "this could be a beautiful song if someone else with a better voice sang it."  

The judges said all of them could sing well and Randy said this was the best talent of any season, but I just don't feel an attachment to any of them.  I think, for me, that is a good thing.  Maybe now I can finally move on to other obsessions.  

But, first, I will watch again tomorrow night to see and hear David Archuletta. I wonder how much he's matured over the past year.  Will he still be lovably goofy or has he gained some poise?


----------



## pjrose

Rose Pink said:


> But, first, I will watch again tomorrow night to see and hear David Archuletta. I wonder how much he's matured over the past year.  Will he still be lovably goofy or has he gained some poise?



David's on tomorrow?  Yay!  DD and I saw him live last month, and he was the same as before, still lovable and sweet.


----------



## TUGBrian

i have lil, anoop and matt in the bottom 3...with lil and anoop goin home.

I thought dannys PERFORMANCE was just terrible...but there is just something about his voice and vocals that wins me over each and every time...so unique and good!

same with allison....terrible song arrangement...terrible performance...but the vocals and voice...i wanna hear it over and over.

the winner from tonight hands down was kris though...very strong work!

I didnt care for adams song, but the judges were fawning over him like he just released the latest number 1 song in america again.


----------



## pjrose

TUGBrian said:


> I didnt care for adams song, but the judges were fawning over him like he just released the latest number 1 song in america again.



I haven't seen the show yet - had to work late - but I found YouTube videos of his performance and of the judges' reaction.  Regardless of whether I like his performance, I do not like how they gush every week.  Enough already.  If they don't have some constructive criticism, then they could just say they enjoyed it and it was very good, and get on with the show.


----------



## SDKath

I am watching just now:

1) Lil Rounds:  Time to go!
2) Chris: nice voice but a little forgettable.  Original though.
3) Danny:   eh.  He does have a nice sounding voice though.  But not a special performance.
4) Allison: GREAT singer, amazing vocals.  I thought she rocked!!!!!!!!!
5) Adam: Loved the song, great beginning, then oversung as usual.  Is it just me or does he look like he is totally out of his element wearing a suit?  He looked so uncomfortable dressed up like that.  Overall good but not phenomenal.  Judges quoted: "brilliant, he is "hot America," Paula is crying "your vulnerability is beautiful", I mean WHAAAAAAAA??????  R U hearing what I am hearing????  Gimme a break!
6) Matt: frantic and breathless when he is singing.   He sounded like Lil this week -- desperate...  I fast forwarded through most of it.  The judges liked him???  Are they trying to justify their BS "save"???
7) Anoop: he looked GREAT in pink.  Liked the facial hair too.  But vocals were horrible and I am frankly not understanding how he made it this far!???

Katherine


----------



## TUGBrian

I thought anoop was great...till the uptempo part started  lol


----------



## mayson12

Tonight I really liked Kris and haven't been a huge fan.  I really liked his version of the song.  I thought Allison ROCKED!  Adam was good.  Danny ok.  I actually liked Matt's performance even though I thought I wouldn't when they announced his song choice.  Did not care at all for Anoop tonight.  

My prediction:  Bottom 3 Lil, Anoop, Matt.  Lil and Anoop go home.  But who knows what crazy America will do. 

Sandy


----------



## DaveNV

My votes for the bottom two: Lil and Anoop.

Everyone is dissecting the performances, but you need to remember: This isn't just about singing.  It's about packaging and money-earning potential.  The reason Adam is being fawned over is because he's commercial like crazy.  Maybe not so much as a recording artist, but certainly as a live stage performer.  The looks, the stage presence, and the attitude all play into the overall "artistry" in him.  The wannabes competing with him aren't nearly as globally interesting.  And the biggest thing to remember:  This competition is ALL about what makes more money for Simon Cowell.

Think I'm wrong?  Close your eyes and listen to any of them sing.  Now, which one would you SPEND MONEY on?  Not just to buy a CD - I'm also talking about seeing live on stage.  To my mind, Adam is the clear winner.

Dave


----------



## BocaBum99

Adam was once again by far the best performance of the night.  Won it by a mile.

Lil and Anoop go home tomorrow.

Everyone else was pretty good, but forgettable.  I'd enjoy their performances on a cruise ship.


----------



## ace2000

BocaBum99 said:


> Everyone else was pretty good, but forgettable. I'd enjoy their performances on a cruise ship.


 
Simon Cowell - is that you???


----------



## pjrose

BocaBum99 said:


> Everyone else was pretty good, but forgettable.  I'd enjoy their performances on a cruise ship.





ace2000 said:


> Simon Cowell - is that you???



:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## mgeez

BMWguynw said:


> Everyone is dissecting the performances, but you need to remember: This isn't just about singing.  It's about packaging and money-earning potential.  The reason Adam is being fawned over is because he's commercial like crazy.  Maybe not so much as a recording artist, but certainly as a live stage performer.  The looks, the stage presence, and the attitude all play into the overall "artistry" in him.  The wannabes competing with him aren't nearly as globally interesting.  And the biggest thing to remember:  This competition is ALL about what makes more money for Simon Cowell.



I agree 100%. Adam is the only "total performer"! YouTube some of his past performances, back to 2003, and see for yourself. My wife and I can't understand why some big agent hadn't ever signed him up.


----------



## Art4th

SDKath said:


> 5) Adam: Loved the song, great beginning, then oversung as usual.  Is it just me or does he look like he is totally out of his element wearing a suit?  He looked so uncomfortable dressed up like that.  Overall good but not phenomenal.  Judges quoted: "brilliant, he is "hot America," Paula is crying "your vulnerability is beautiful", I mean WHAAAAAAAA??????  R U hearing what I am hearing????  Gimme a break!



The judges are trying to sway the voting towards Adam. Simon Cowell and his company don't want another Ruben Studdard or Taylor Hicks. They have a vested interest in making sure the most marketable contestant wins this thing. When it comes right down to it, I don't think the votes really matter...they ultimately choose who they want to win.


----------



## beejaybeeohio

*From my bed*

I listened as DH replayed the show.  Vocally, Allison was the standout for me! Hearing, and not seeing Adam, his vocal stretches were too weird for me.

When I watched the show, Adam was good, but puh-leeze, he's not worth Paula's gushing worship- or maybe she puts credence into the "idol" part of AI...


----------



## pjrose

Art4th said:


> *The judges are trying to sway the voting towards Adam. Simon Cowell and his company don't want another Ruben Studdard or Taylor Hicks. They have a vested interest in making sure the most marketable contestant wins this thing.* When it comes right down to it, I don't think the votes really matter...they ultimately choose who they want to win.



I agree with the part I marked in bold, but it could backfire by voters not bothering to vote since they'll expect he'll win without them.  Gokey and Allison are still very much in it, so who knows what'll happen!  Even if Adam doesn't win, he'll certainly get a big contract.


----------



## TUGBrian

One thing that fascinates me in this thread is how we can all have such different opinions!  I love it!


----------



## SDKath

TUGBrian said:


> One thing that fascinates me in this thread is how we can all have such different opinions!  I love it!



Yeah, but you all are wrong.  So really, it's only my opinion that matters.  And I say Adam is overrated.  Go rocker girl!

Katherine


----------



## TUGBrian

pfffft....im always right!


----------



## ace2000

ace2000 said:


> My prediction to go tomorrow - Matt and Anoooop!
> 
> My prediction tonight for Adam - another subpar performance!
> 
> My prediction tonight for Danny G. - standing ovation!


 

Yes, it's been fun.  Even if Adam does win, I'll probably still talk to you guys...   

Thought I would remind you of my predictions (made yesterday)...  pretty cool, I'm already batting 2 for 3.


----------



## Mosca

timeos2 said:


> Danny started very strong but has been a real disappointment the past few weeks IMO.  Not the strong contender he appeared to be early on but far better than at least 3 of the remaining 7.  Lil, Matt & Kris and maybe Anoop are not top three material yet at least one is likely to be there bumping a more deserving talent. The judges really wasted that "save" last week.  Allison is no disco queen and what if she ends up bottom 2? Matt or Lil survives and Allison gone would be a travesty but could happen.  Always interesting to see how the votes come out especially as the talent is closely matched.




Here is Simon's reasoning on the save:

Remember, once you get into top 5, the save goes away. So he figured if they let Matt get eliminated, then the next week (last night's show), the one to get eliminated would be Anoop, and he wasn't going to save Anoop. And th next week the save would be gone. So it was the last chance to use it. He was going to use it regardless of whether Lil or Matt was eliminated, because he wanted to go into the top 5 with 5. His statement of "You might be surprised...." was because he thought Lil was going home. 

Don't sell Kris short. I keep wanting to not like the guy, but every time he sings I think, "Hey, that was pretty good!" My prediction is that for the top 4, Gokey gets Daughtry'd, then Allison goes, and the final two are Kris and Adam.


----------



## timeos2

*fun but does it matter?*

I have felt strongly the past 2 years the "right" contestant won. Yet I have had zero desire to buy any cd's or even mp3's from either as their original material - vs the covers done on Idol -haven't appealed to my music taste at all. In fact I've never liked an Idol non-show song yet! So once it ends I really don't care anymore.


----------



## tlwmkw

Hey Timeos2,

Who were the winners of the last 2 years idol anyway?  They all blur together for me- I don't even remember who was a winner vs. a runner up.  Some of the losers have done better than the actual winners too which is interesting.

tlwmkw


----------



## SueDonJ

I can't sit in front of Idol without remembering its first year when I didn't pay any attention to it at all.  Don did, though, he was hooked right from the start.  That was also the year that he and our son were huge 24 fans.

So May rolls around and we're enjoying one of the best vacations we'd ever had to that point; it was our first year visiting Hilton Head and both kids had friends with them.  The "kids" were actually 17/19 years old but they were having just as much fun as we were.  We had a beautiful condo right on the beach and every night we'd meet up out there with whoever else was looking for the turtles and some socializing.  We'd take kites, a football, baseball stuff and a frisbee and play with anyone and everyone until it got too dark to see anymore.

Except for the nights that 24 and American Idol aired their season finales.

Geeeeze, we had to make sure we'd eaten and cleaned up the supper dishes early, we had to leave the beach early, everybody (I) had to be quiet or risk getting kicked out of the room, we missed the fireworks....

I hated American Idol then.


----------



## Patri

I know. I didn't watch the first year either, but my kids did and were hooked. I walked through the room once, saw a portion, and said, "The judges are so mean."


----------



## pjrose

SDKath said:


> Yeah, but you all are wrong.  So really, it's only my opinion that matters.  And I say Adam is overrated.  Go rocker girl!
> 
> Katherine





TUGBrian said:


> pfffft....im always right!



You both sound like a professor I used to have, who drily told me that I was entitled to my opinion, even though it was wrong - which of course it wasn't, but that's another story.


----------



## vkrn

I liked Adams performance, but not as much as usual.

Allison was GREAT!

Kris was very kool! Liked his rendition of the song.

Anoop and Lil will go home. She needs to get that chip off her shoulder.


----------



## bhrungo

I am so sick of Yahoo spoiling the show results before the show even airs on the West Coast.  I clicked on Yahoo to check some E-mail, and there it was...the two names of who got voted off.  Couldn't help but read it in big bold black letters.  Anyway, I guess from now on I will stay offline until I see the show.
Not that big of deal I guess, just annoying.


----------



## Rose Pink

vkrn said:


> Anoop and Lil will go home.


 
You must be psychic! :whoopie:


Archie is just as cute as ever.  DD and I were laughing.  She kept saying, "gosh."  I don't think he actually said that tonight but the rest of him was the same.


----------



## Karen G

I enjoyed the group disco dance number.  The two older gals who sang their disco songs weren't too good.  KC & the Sunshine Band did a good job--but I always thought he had an actual band--not just dancing girls! And David Archuleta is still a cutie.

Sorry to see Anoop go; I really thought Matt would go. But next week will be his turn, I think.  Sort of surprised to see Allison in the bottom three.


----------



## pjrose

*Adam and Allison*

I finally got a chance to watch the performances.  I liked parts of Adam's, but not all.  I thought Danny sounded great - eyes closed imagining listening to the radio or a CD.       I don't get why they liked Kris so much - ok, I guess, but no pizazz.  

I really liked Allison.  Adam fans, see if you can watch her performance again, and tell me if you think she was moving and singing a lot like Adam.  She sure reminded me of him!


----------



## Art4th

tlwmkw said:


> Hey Timeos2,
> 
> Who were the winners of the last 2 years idol anyway?  They all blur together for me- I don't even remember who was a winner vs. a runner up.  Some of the losers have done better than the actual winners too which is interesting.
> 
> tlwmkw



Jordin Sparks (2007) and David Cook (2008)


----------



## Sandy VDH

I only past idols that I have purchased music from have been Kelly Clarkson and Daughtry.  

L O O O V E Daughtry's Album, and I am hoping they come out with another one soon.  Kelly Clarkson's is good, pop-y and predicatable, but easy to listen too, although I have only purchased her early work, nothing from her last 2 albums.  I did purchase a David Cook single, but not the whole album.

I have watched to show for years but have only voted 1 time in all that time.


----------



## TUGBrian

good votes last night, good solid top 5.

although unless matt really steps up his game next week, hes certainly next.

what was next weeks theme?  I dont recall hearing it?


----------



## pjrose

Sandy Lovell said:


> I only past idols that I have purchased music from have been Kelly Clarkson and Daughtry.
> 
> L O O O V E Daughtry's Album, and I am hoping they come out with another one soon.  Kelly Clarkson's is good, pop-y and predicatable, but easy to listen too, although I have only purchased her early work, nothing from her last 2 albums.  I did purchase a David Cook single, but not the whole album.
> 
> I have watched to show for years but have only voted 1 time in all that time.



We've gotten CDs from Kelly Clarkson, Carrie Underwood, David Archuletta, and Katherine McPhee.


----------



## Rose Pink

pjrose said:


> We've gotten CDs from Kelly Clarkson, Carrie Underwood, David Archuletta, and Katherine McPhee.


 
How is Archie's CD?  Would you buy it again?


----------



## pjrose

Rose Pink said:


> How is Archie's CD?  Would you buy it again?



For my 17 y/o dd, yes, but otherwise no.  All his songs - in concert and on the CD  - sound alike, and I can't remember a single one.  He's adorable, I like him, I want to adopt him, but I can't even remember what he sang on the show last night!


----------



## Rose Pink

pjrose said:


> For my 17 y/o dd, yes, but otherwise no. All his songs - in concert and on the CD - sound alike, and I can't remember a single one. He's adorable, I like him, I want to adopt him, but I can't even remember what he sang on the show last night!


 
That's what I was afraid of.  I love his voice but not over and over and over again.


----------



## Diamondsleeper

Judging from previous seasons it doesn't necessarily matter who wins.  Unless you are a big fan of the winner.  There are a few who did not win in previous seasons who have made a bigger impact than the actual winner. They also have put out stuff I actually find myself saying "That is one of my favorites right now".  I really think American Idol has gained a legitimacy that other shows only dreamed of.   As it gains more respect more of the best come out to show their stuff. Just look at this season.


----------



## icydog

I definitely think this is the best season I have ever watched. I think the level of expertise in singing and performing is much better than in yrs past. 

I like David Acheletta song Wed night. What was that? My hubby hated it. He said he selected the wrong song to sing. I said that's his own recording. He was underwhelmed but I loved it. 

I am a huge Adam fan but think that Kris is much cuter and a better singer. I think that Adam is a much better performer than has ever graced the Idol stage. His polished performances show how much time he has spent getting prepared for this. He is ready to go out on his own today without or with Idol's biggest prize. I think he will go far. I just don't like his baby face with all that makeup and all that phony jet black hair. If Kris could perform like Adam he would be a shoe in. 

Allison has a powerful voice but like David Archeletta time needs to season her a bit. I wish she would dress like a teen and not like some outer space alien. When she wears her hair in a ponytail she looks so current and so cute but the masses of red hair thrown all around turns me off. I think she looks like Bam Bam with that hair.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Diamondsleeper said:


> Judging from previous seasons it doesn't necessarily matter who wins.  Unless you are a big fan of the winner.  There are a few who did not win in previous seasons who have made a bigger impact than the actual winner. They also have put out stuff I actually find myself saying "That is one of my favorites right now".  I really think American Idol has gained a legitimacy that other shows only dreamed of.   As it gains more respect more of the best come out to show their stuff. Just look at this season.




Can you say "Taylor who"????


----------



## ace2000

Does anyone think that Kris will finish ahead of Danny Gokey now? Personally, I don't... but, I can probably guess there are some here that do.  

Anyone want to go on record? LOL

I think it's going to be pretty boring until they get to the last 3 now - Danny, Adam, and Kris. It'll be interesting to see if one of them even winds up in the bottom 3 chairs over the next couple of weeks. (guess at least one of them will have to).

My new predicted order to win...

1. Danny
2. Adam
3. Kris (replacing Lil on my previous list in the third position)


----------



## icydog

Adam to win
Danny to place 
Allison to show


----------



## pjrose

icydog said:


> Adam to win
> Danny to place
> Allison to show



I agree


----------



## BocaBum99

icydog said:


> Adam to win
> Danny to place
> Allison to show



Danny and Allison were my early favorites.  This is the order I would personally pick  (Adam, Danny, Allison).  But, I don't think it will end up this way.

I don't think Allison will make it past next week since he is not very popular.  She needs a little more seasoning in order to get further in the competition.  Danny is a very good singer, but ultimately he won't be very successful in the business because there are hundreds of great vocalists that sing pretty much just like him.  He is very undifferentiated.

Adam is by far and away the most marketable talent.  He is fresh, original, has a following and appeals to multiple demographics.  And given his popularity, he should win by a mile.  It doesn't matter if Adam wins American idol, he will probably be the biggest selling artist of all American Idol contestants to date.  He has unbelievable star quality.

At this time, I think the order of the top 5 will be:

1. Adam
2. Danny
3. Kris
4. Matt
5. Allison

Allison goes home this week.  Matt goes home next week.  They'll try to make a big deal of a contest between Adam and Danny, but the votes will be overwhelmingly in favor of Adam.


----------



## Carol C

Help, I'm lost in this thread and can't find my way. Is it just me, or is it hard to follow threads that have over 400 postings?  

P.S. Gooooooooo, Adam!


----------



## Karen G

Carol C said:


> Is it just me, or is it hard to follow threads that have over 400 postings?


It's so much easier to deal with over 400 postings than with 1896 over on the picture-of-the-day thread!   I always just go to the last page on the long, long threads and work my way up to see if I've missed anything.


----------



## Karen G

BocaBum99 said:


> At this time, I think the order of the top 5 will be:
> 
> 1. Adam
> 2. Danny
> 3. Kris
> 4. Matt
> 5. Allison
> 
> Allison goes home this week.  Matt goes home next week.


I agree on this top five list, but I think Matt will go home before Allison.


----------



## jamstew

BocaBum99 said:


> At this time, I think the order of the top 5 will be:
> 
> 1. Adam
> 2. Danny
> 3. Kris
> 4. Matt
> 5. Allison
> 
> Allison goes home this week.  Matt goes home next week.  They'll try to make a big deal of a contest between Adam and Danny, but the votes will be overwhelmingly in favor of Adam.



I think whether or not Adam wins depends on where the eliminated contestants' votes go. I think Anoop fans would be more likely to vote for Kris or Matt (closer stylistically) than Adam. Lil's fans could switch to Allison (female) or Matt (more jazz/R&B). Granted, Adam *should* win by a mile, but whether or not he does is another matter.


----------



## pjrose

Carol C said:


> Help, I'm lost in this thread and can't find my way. Is it just me, or is it hard to follow threads that have over 400 postings?
> 
> P.S. Gooooooooo, Adam!



I just always go straight to the last post by clicking the little > next to the last poster's name; then I scroll up to get the last few that I might have missed.
   Adam


----------



## FlyerBobcat

pjrose said:


> I just always go straight to the last post by clicking the little > next to the last poster's name; then I scroll up to get the last few that I might have missed....:



And just to make sure you know... clicking the " V "  (down arrow) right before the name of the thread will take you to the first new posting (since your last visit).  This eliminates the need to go to the end -- then scroll backwards a few....


----------



## pjrose

FlyerBobcat said:


> And just to make sure you know... clicking the " V "  (down arrow) right before the name of the thread will take you to the first new posting (since your last visit).  This eliminates the need to go to the end -- then scroll backwards a few....



Thanks - but I only see that on one post.  Why doesn't it show up on all of them?


----------



## pjrose

*Top 5 Theme*

The theme for the top 5 is apparently Rat Pack, songs by Frank Sinatra, Sammy Davis Jr, Peter Lawford, Dean Martin and Joey Bishop.

Is the top 5 when they start doing two songs each??


----------



## FlyerBobcat

pjrose said:


> Thanks - but I only see that on one post.  Why doesn't it show up on all of them?



On the ones it doesn't show up -- it's trying to tell you that you are "current" with those threads (i.e. no unread posts at the end of the thread).

Now how it determines that is another matter.  I haven't been able to figure it out completely... and it doesn't seem 100% accurate.   Maybe someone else knows....


----------



## icydog

FlyerBobcat said:


> On the ones it doesn't show up -- it's trying to tell you that you are "current" with those threads (i.e. no unread posts at the end of the thread).
> 
> Now how it determines that is another matter.  I haven't been able to figure it out completely... and it doesn't seem 100% accurate.   Maybe someone else knows....







FlyerBobcat said:


> And just to make sure you know... clicking the " V "  (down arrow) right before the name of the thread will take you to the first new posting (since your last visit).  This eliminates the need to go to the end -- then scroll backwards a few....



You are brilliant I didn't know either of these little tricks. Thanks so much.


----------



## geoand

*Age related forgotfulness*

I set up my reading of TUG threads so that all threads open with the latest post and got backwards.  This was more moons ago than I can remember and I don't remember how I set it up.

The first post on any thread is on the last page of the thread if it is more than one page.  If only one page, then the first post is on the bottom and the last post is on the top.

I really do like it that way.


----------



## pjrose

Makes sense; that's the way our medical files and my email are arranged.  LIFO - Last In, First Out, like a stack of plates in a buffet's pop-up plate server.




geoand said:


> I set up my reading of TUG threads so that all threads open with the latest post and got backwards.  This was more moons ago than I can remember and I don't remember how I set it up.
> 
> The first post on any thread is on the last page of the thread if it is more than one page.  If only one page, then the first post is on the bottom and the last post is on the top.
> 
> I really do like it that way.


----------



## SDKath

icydog said:


> Adam to win
> Danny to place
> Allison to show



I would LOOOVE this to be the case but since Allison is constantly in the bottom 3, there is no way she could win a spot over Chris.  I still think she's great but it seems to me that most of America just doesn't appreciate her talents.  

Chris I like to but he just doesn't strike me as the brilliant artist that the judges fawn over each and every week.   

Katherine


----------



## TUGBrian

woohaa...go danny!


----------



## Rose Pink

TUGBrian said:


> woohaa...go danny!


 
He was pretty amazing!


----------



## ace2000

I enjoyed the whole evening.  Of course, I have my usual favorites... 

It's going to be a jumpball between Matt and Allison tomorrow.  In the end, I think we'll be saying good bye to Matt.  

It'll be interesting to see the third member of the final 3 - Kris?


----------



## BevL

ace2000 said:


> I enjoyed the whole evening.  Of course, I have my usual favorites...
> 
> It's going to be a jumpball between Matt and Allison tomorrow.  In the end, I think we'll be saying good bye to Matt.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see the third member of the final 3 - Kris?



Exactly.  Based on performances, I think Matt should go.  But I've been surprised before that Allison ended up in the bottom 3 so she could go too.

I'm a huge Adam fan, but his performance was kind of campy or trampy, I'm not sure which, even by Adam standards.

Danny hit it out of the park tonight, far and away the best.

Jamie Foxx was an interesting choice as a mentor.


----------



## pjrose

I haven't seen it yet, but just listened to some poor quality recordings (no video) on youtube.  I think Allison sounded awesome.


----------



## Timeshare Von

I actually liked Jamie Foxx as the mentor tonight - - better than Quintin Tarentino.

I agree with everyone else, so far.  My personal ranking is:

Danny
Allison
Chris
:>{Adam  (that is me holding my nose)
Matt

but I believe it will come down to Allison or Matt going home . . . and the final two standing in a couple of weeks will be Danny and Adam <argh>.


----------



## TUGBrian

I thought allison was terrific too!

i have kris and matt in the bottom.


----------



## Karen G

I loved the music tonight and thought Jamie Foxx did a great job as the mentor.  

I think either Allison or Matt will leave tomorrow, and the other will go next week.  Kris is such a cute guy, and I still think he'll be in the top three with Danny & Adam.

Then, I think the final showdown will be between Danny & Adam.


----------



## BevL

I guess we'll see if there's another "Daughtry effect" in the next week or so.  If either Adam or Danny went home, it would be very surprising.


----------



## SDKath

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHH!!  I loved tonight!  Finallly a great show where everyone shined.  :whoopie: 

I hope that Matt goes home.  I thought Allison rocked!  Gokey was great (even though I have grown to despise him of late).  And even borning Chris had a lovely voice.  

Adam was Adam.  I don't like him but heck, he had all the special lighting and amazing camerawork (did you see that camera spin around him like that -- why can't the other contestants have that special effect too!!!???).

So here is to Matt  

Vote ROCKER GIRL.

Katherine


----------



## BocaBum99

Excellent night.  I didn't think they could do it.  But, the idols shined.  Big Band Jazz is one of my genres since I am a Jazz musician.

I didn't like Adam's performance because it didn't fit the theme and it sounded like everything else he sings.  

Given the other 4, my rankings for this week are:

1) Danny.  He hit it out of the park.  His best performance in many weeks.

2) Allison.  She nailed it.  Simon was completely wrong about her in this number.

3) Chris.  He was great tonight.  He needed a bit more swing when the band went up tempo.

4) Matt.  He missed the note that Jamie Fox coached him on.  My Funny Valentine is a classic standard.  He did okay, but didn't nail it.

I'm not sure where to put Adam tonight.  His performance just didn't fit.  He's an orange in an apple competition.  I'd probably have to put him at 4 behind Chris and ahead of Matt just based on tonights performance.  The audience loved Adam and so will his fans.  He's done enough to move on despite this off performance.

In terms of who should go home, just based on performance, it would have to be Matt.  If Allison goes home based on this performance, it would be a travesty because she killed it.  Danny slayed it.

My assessment is based on my understanding of Jazz and what it takes to have a fantastic performance.  No pure classic Jazz performances.  But, each put their own spin on it and did enough to make it their own.  Excellent night.


----------



## ace2000

It was interesting to see how Danny played it last night. He seemed to fall all over himself thanking Simon for showing him the 'light'. 

Of course, he does know how Simon can influence the voting audience (especially when we're down to the final 3 weeks), and he also knows how Simon loves being told that he's right.

Personality-wise, Danny is doing everything right! 

Adam is starting to be very predictable in a strange way. You know he's going to go 'over the top' with his staging, you know he's going to have a few moments in every song where he's going into screaming/singing mode and you know he's going to show his wide singing range every song.

If I was advising Adam (LOL), I would tell him to go back to sitting on a stool (and stay there), and sing just a nice smooth mainstream song for one week. He's definitely going to be in the final 2 anyway, no matter what he does. Then, the last two weeks, go back to his 'normal' style.  If he keeps doing the same thing, more people will tire of him.

Still think in the end, Danny's combined talent/personality will prevail! Though I will have to admit, Adam does have a higher talent ability.


----------



## Jaybee

I can't help thinking that Danny and Adam will be the last two standing, Danny, for his charm and talent, and Adam for his showmanship.  
I agree about Matt.  He just missed, and, for once, I could see why Randy's "pitchy" made sense.


----------



## BocaBum99

Jaybee said:


> I can't help thinking that Danny and Adam will be the last two standing, Danny, for his charm and talent, and Adam for his showmanship.
> I agree about Matt.  *He just missed, and, for once, I could see why Randy's "pitchy" made sense*.



The great thing about ballads is that they really showcase the talent that an artist has.  If they sing any notes out of tune, everyone knows it.  Matt's problem is that Jamie Fox had him change keys so he could hit a note with his full voice and his missed it.

It's like saying to a basketball player, "okay, bounce the ball off the ground first high enough so that you can dunk the ball with one hand instead of going up with two because it will make for a more impressive dunk."  You do it, then you miss the dunk.


----------



## Elan

I wasn't really impressed by any of the performances last night.  All were ok, but nothing particularly memorable.  Actually, I haven't been blown away by any one performance all season, even though I consider this the most overall talented final group ever on AI.  Maybe that performance is still to come.........


----------



## SDKath

Elan said:


> I wasn't really impressed by any of the performances last night.  All were ok, but nothing particularly memorable.  Actually, I haven't been blown away by any one performance all season, even though I consider this the most overall talented final group ever on AI.  Maybe that performance is still to come.........



WOW, were you watching the same show I was watching???  I thought they were fantastic, and I am a TOUGH critic.  :hysterical: 

Remember it's really hard to get up on that stage and sound good.  All those guest stars this season so far have sounded WORSE than the actual idol contestants!  And these are supposedly seasoned "pros".  Remember the crazy woman who sang Poker Face by the pink piano.    Or poor Archuletta and Miley Cyrus last week.   

I thought it was terrific last night.  Don't forget , we are all entitled to our opnions -- as long as you realize you are wrong and I am right. 

Katherine


----------



## SDKath

ace2000 said:


> If I was advising Adam (LOL), I would tell him to go back to sitting on a stool (and stay there), and sing just a nice smooth mainstream song for one week.   If he keeps doing the same thing, more people will tire of him.



Agree with you 10000%!   Katherine


----------



## ace2000

ace2000 said:


> It was interesting to see how Danny played it last night. He seemed to fall all over himself thanking Simon for showing him the 'light'.
> 
> Of course, he does know how Simon can influence the voting audience (especially when we're down to the final 3 weeks), and he also knows how Simon loves being told that he's right.
> 
> Personality-wise, Danny is doing everything right!
> 
> Adam is starting to be very predictable in a strange way. You know he's going to go 'over the top' with his staging, you know he's going to have a few moments in every song where he's going into screaming/singing mode and you know he's going to show his wide singing range every song.
> 
> If I was advising Adam (LOL), I would tell him to go back to sitting on a stool (and stay there), and sing just a nice smooth mainstream song for one week. He's definitely going to be in the final 2 anyway, no matter what he does. Then, the last two weeks, go back to his 'normal' style. If he keeps doing the same thing, more people will tire of him.
> 
> Still think in the end, Danny's combined talent/personality will prevail! Though I will have to admit, Adam does have a higher talent ability.


 

Ahem...  Without ruining the outcome tonight for the West Coast audience, it looks like *somebody* is going to have to pick it up a notch or two...


----------



## pjrose

ace2000 said:


> Ahem...  Without ruining the outcome tonight for the West Coast audience, it looks like *somebody* is going to have to pick it up a notch or two...



Though *a certain somebody* would prefer that _*the somebody mentioned above*_ would *not pick it up.*


----------



## TUGBrian

its midnight, no real suspense there...not like anyone thought adam was actually going home right?


----------



## Karen G

I wasn't surprised that Matt left, but I was very surprised that Adam was  next to last!  I was also surprised that Alison was in the top two.

But, come to think of it, they never really said that Danny and Alison got the most votes. They just said they were safe.  They didn't really say that Kris came in third or that Adam came in fourth.  

So it may have all been arranged to add more drama.


----------



## jamstew

ace2000 said:


> Ahem...  Without ruining the outcome tonight for the West Coast audience, it looks like *somebody* is going to have to pick it up a notch or two...



Adam's fans for sure need to step it up! I actually *didn't* vote last night since I totally thought he would be fine. That won't happen again.  I think it's also important where Matt's votes will go. I'm guessing they will go to Kris, or split between Kris & Danny. Adam may be toast.


----------



## DaveNV

jamstew said:


> Adam's fans for sure need to step it up! I actually *didn't* vote last night since I totally thought he would be fine. That won't happen again.



Isn't that what everyone decided was how Chris Daughtry got sent home early?  His fans thought he was safe so didn't vote enough, and all those who were afraid their favorite would go home early voted like crazy.  Results were that he left too soon.  (Not that it's hurt him any since then - true talent always stands out.)



jamstew said:


> I think it's also important where Matt's votes will go. I'm guessing they will go to Kris, or split between Kris & Danny. Adam may be toast.



That's an interesting idea.  I agree with your assessment, but I think now that Adam has been shown to be fallible, his fans will step up and vote to keep him around.

Dave


----------



## SDKath

I think they said "the bottom 3" so obviously Adam, Chris and Matt had to have the least number of votes.  As for Adam or Chris, I guess they could have been switched since no one mentioned who was in the bottom 2.

I was not surprised to see Matt get the boot.  But I am THRILLED to see Allison in the top 2!  GO ROCKER GIRL!!!  :whoopie: 

Katherine


----------



## BocaBum99

I think this week was an aberation given the style.  It's not that Adam didn't have a good performance.  It's that he completely missed the mark in terms of what was required to do well in this genre.  The order in which they were saved was the exact order that I ranked each performance in the Big Band Jazz style.  America agreed.

Next week is Rock 'n Roll.  That will swing it back to Adam and Allison if they choose the right songs.  Danny should do well, too, since his Bluesy style fits well with Rock 'N Roll.  Kris is probably at risk next week.


----------



## pjrose

TUGBrian said:


> its midnight, no real suspense there...not like anyone thought adam was actually going home right?



I think DD may have chewed off a few fingernails.


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> its midnight, no real suspense there...not like anyone thought adam was actually going home right?



But we could wish!!!


----------



## Timeshare Von

Karen G said:


> I wasn't surprised that Matt left, but I was very surprised that Adam was  next to last!  I was also surprised that Alison was in the top two.
> 
> But, come to think of it, they never really said that Danny and Alison got the most votes. They just said they were safe.  They didn't really say that Kris came in third or that Adam came in fourth.
> 
> So it may have all been arranged to add more drama.



The did say "this is your bottom two" with Matt and Adam left so yes, Adam was 4th.


----------



## Janette

I think America is tired of the drama Adam demonstrates and tired of the love affair that the judges have with him. All five did a good job this week and hopefully this will jump start their careers. Adam is good but he has had so many more advantages than the others that maybe America wants an idol that they discovered.


----------



## Elan

Next week should prove interesting.  I told my wife about week 2 (of the top 12) that if Adam ever gets/chooses to sing G N' R he'll knock it out of the park.  If I heard correctly, they said last night that Slash is next week's mentor.   Should be fun.


----------



## BocaBum99

Janette said:


> I think America is tired of the drama Adam demonstrates and tired of the love affair that the judges have with him. All five did a good job this week and hopefully this will jump start their careers. Adam is good but he has had so many more advantages than the others that maybe America wants an idol that they discovered.



Maybe America just judged the contestants on how much they liked their particular performance that night?  I like Adam a lot and I ranked him 4th.  

Why is this a vote against Adam?  I think it was a vote for Danny, Allison and Kris.  They had fantastic nights.


----------



## ace2000

BocaBum99 said:


> Maybe America just judged the contestants on how much they liked their particular performance that night? I like Adam a lot and I ranked him 4th.
> 
> Why is this a vote against Adam? I think it was a vote for Danny, Allison and Kris. They had fantastic nights.


 
At least half the vote count is about personality and likability.  That's going to be a factor regardless of the previous night's performance.  

That was the downfall of Daughtry against Taylor Hicks and McPhee, and will be the downfall of Adam this year.    

Everyone thinks that Daughtry got ripped off that year, and I agree he had the superior talent.  But, don't discount the likability factor!


----------



## timeos2

*Didn't sound like the vote total*

Not to say its perfect but Dial Idol had Matt & Kris as the low vote getters this week by their measuring process with Adam #3.  I noticed they were VERY careful not to say Adam was the second lowest vote recipient, but only that he was in "the bottom two". That can be an arbitrary decision being made by the producers to get a rise out of people or he could have actually been the second lowest - we don't really know but I'd bet on #1.  

The talent (except for Matt who really shouldn't have been "saved") is now so close that there won't be a big gap frpom 1st to 4th - but IMO the top three are Danny, Adam & Allison. Kris just isn't in that league. But if he survived one more week it wouldn't be a sham - but Kris and any of the other three as the top two would be a bad joke.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Elan said:


> Next week should prove interesting.  I told my wife about week 2 (of the top 12) that if Adam ever gets/chooses to sing G N' R he'll knock it out of the park.  If I heard correctly, they said last night that Slash is next week's mentor.   Should be fun.




Yes and even better news is Daughtry will be performing the 1st single of his soon to be realized second album on the results show.  Slash has been working with Daughtry on this upcoming album.  Rumor is also is that No Doubt will be on the show too.

Now for once in a long time, I might now actually fast forward over those guest performances.


----------



## ace2000

If anyone has even a slight chance of unseating Danny, it will be Adam. I'm thinking there is a large gap between Danny and possibly Adam and then the rest of them. There has been since the beginning of the final 12/13.

I think the judges have been playing all five as equals just to keep the interest in the show alive... but does anyone really believe that the finals will be anyone else but Danny vs. Adam?

Just curious if anyone will make that prediction...


----------



## icydog

I agree with the judges this is the BEST Idol year ever. I think they all were good- even Matt- but I voted for Danny, Alison and Adam. I don't think anyone could top Danny for this type of song. He could be selling CDs to old folks like me right now. I loved his rendition and phrasing. It was original and so wonderful to listen to. 

I agree with Randy Danny could be a recording star right this minute.. BUT so could Adam and Kris and Allison. All of them are wonderful. Usually by this time it is an easy, predictable, contest; but not this year. I was an Adam fan but Danny blew Adam away this week. He was just superior in all ways to Adam and the audience saw that. 

I just hope that the audience doesn't become complacent and stop voting for Adam and Danny --with Adam to win in the end of course. Adam reminds me of a young Elvis. His stage presents just excudes professionalism and poise.


----------



## jamstew

BMWguynw said:


> That's an interesting idea.  I agree with your assessment, but I think now that Adam has been shown to be fallible, his fans will step up and vote to keep him around.
> 
> Dave



I think that's right, but may not be enough (although I think he's clear for another week). If Matt's votes go to Kris (or split between Danny & Kris), Kris is safe next week and probably Allison goes. Her votes I think would more likely go to Adam. At this point, I'm seeing Adam, Danny & Kris as top 3. A lot depends on rock week next week, in which I think Adam has a huge advantage.


----------



## jamstew

Timeshare Von said:


> The did say "this is your bottom two" with Matt and Adam left so yes, Adam was 4th.



No, he just said that Kris was safe, *not* that Matt & Adam were bottom 2. The question came up on another forum and several people re-watched.


----------



## Aussie girl

I just rewatched it and when Ryan is talking with Jamie Fox after he has performed he asks Jamie "Did America get it right, this is the bottom two"


----------



## timeos2

*Making it controversial is the goal*



Aussie girl said:


> I just rewatched it and when Ryan is talking with Jamie Fox after he has performed he asks Jamie "Did America get it right, this is the bottom two"



They are SO careful to say "by vote" when they mean that. It is, to me, a give away when they just declare things rather than referencing an actual result of vote count.  In any case it came out OK but it's hard to believe Adam did that poorly based on one week where he came up a very close second vs the past 4-6 weeks where he was clearly the best. But it could happen. Remember they did something similar to Jordan Sparks about the same time in her winning season (she was nearly in tears) but it was just to get interest stirred up. Most likely the same for Adam but his fans have been warned.  I guess that's why people watch, huh?


----------



## pjrose

*Allison / Adam*

Allison doesn't seem to generate much enthusiasm here.  My guess is that years from now she'll be the big star.  She has voice and stage presence, and unlike many/most of the other contestants over the years, I find her voice unique.  (Jordan who?  Kathryn McWhat?  And who were all those other very talented women?)

Danny/Kris/Matt/etc - all very talented, all good, but they just seem to blend into each other.  I don't know that I'd recognize any of them on a CD or radio broadcast.     

Allison, on the other hand - wow.  

And yes, I'm a big Adam fan - but so much of that has to do with Adam as a stage performer.  We will certainly pay the bucks to go to one of his concerts.  Without the total package, I'm not sure I can convince myself that his vocals are better than Allison's.

I'd like to see an Adam/Allison finale, and I don't understand why people don't see it coming out that way.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Aussie girl said:


> I just rewatched it and when Ryan is talking with Jamie Fox after he has performed he asks Jamie "Did America get it right, this is the bottom two"



Thank you!  That was exactly how I recalled that playing out.


----------



## SDKath

pjrose said:


> Allison doesn't seem to generate much enthusiasm here.  My guess is that years from now she'll be the big star.  She has voice and stage presence, and unlike many/most of the other contestants over the years, I find her voice unique.  (Jordan who?  Kathryn McWhat?  And who were all those other very talented women?)
> 
> Danny/Kris/Matt/etc - all very talented, all good, but they just seem to blend into each other.  I don't know that I'd recognize any of them on a CD or radio broadcast.
> 
> Allison, on the other hand - wow.
> 
> And yes, I'm a big Adam fan - but so much of that has to do with Adam as a stage performer.  We will certainly pay the bucks to go to one of his concerts.  Without the total package, I'm not sure I can convince myself that his vocals are better than Allison's.
> 
> I'd like to see an Adam/Allison finale, and I don't understand why people don't see it coming out that way.



Yes, yes, yes and YES!!!     Katherine


----------



## Janette

I just downloaded the songs from the top 5 onto my ipod. Wow! These five performances are great. I get involved with watching and waiting for judges decisions and often don't get the full beauty of their voices. It's nice to listen to them without the other dimensions.


----------



## Karen G

Just found this interesting story about young Allison.  Apparently, Idol is not her first singing competition.

I like her hair better brown than pink, but her outfit is a little racy for a 14-year old.


----------



## Patri

What a voice at 14, but she needed to control her flapping arms.


----------



## ace2000

My wife and I were having some fun pulling up YouTube videos this evening.  Thought some of you would enjoy seeing Daughtry's audition...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbyOmM1fZ_s


----------



## Karen G

ace2000 said:


> Daughtry's audition...


  That was cool. I had forgotten about his family situation so it was good to see that again.  He's a really nice guy.


----------



## Rose Pink

Another one Simon got wrong.  I wonder what his track record is?  Of course, he only needs a few successes in his stable to make the big bucks for him.


----------



## SDKath

I actually remember that audition when it was aired live (geeky of me, huh!?).  I remember thinking "he has a GREAT voice" but he sounded breathless because he was nervous!  I cannot believe Simon said no!  That part I didn't recall but is just too funny!  "Absolutely no emotion."  JEEZ.

Shows you just how much great talent they must totally pass up during these insane 100,000+ person auditions!!!

Katherine


----------



## pjrose

SDKath said:


> *Shows you just how much great talent they must totally pass up during these insane 100,000+ person auditions!!!
> *



I wish they'd show more people who have a possibility, rather than making jokes of the people who are obviously terrible.


----------



## DaveNV

pjrose said:


> I wish they'd show more people who have a possibility, rather than making jokes of the people who are obviously terrible.




I'm sure the judges have little to do with what ends up on the show.  In the name of "entertaiment" we have to be subjected to people like William Hung.  If they showed more people who had potential but who didn't make the cut, the whole show would be about disappointment, and I think viewers wouldn't like it as much.  People would get excited about their fave contestant, only to have them go away when only a relative handful make it to the TV show.

As twisted as it is now, I think this format works pretty well.  I just wish they'd stop messing with the formula (can you say "Judges' Save?") and let things go on as they have been.

And as for Simon getting it wrong - maybe that's why they have several judges, so he can't be the only one reviewing potential contestants.  If it was only Simon, it'd be a far different, and much less interesting show.

Dave


----------



## CalifasGirl

SDKath said:


> Yes, yes, yes and YES!!!  Katherine


I agree. The two I want to see are Adam and Allison. I don't connect with Danny.

Adam is so throwback 80's heavy metal, he makes me laugh. Poison or Whitesnake, anyone?


----------



## SDKath

CalifasGirl said:


> I agree. The two I want to see are Adam and Allison. I don't connect with Danny.
> 
> Adam is so throwback 80's heavy metal, he makes me laugh. Poison or Whitesnake, anyone?



To me, Adam is a Wannabee Freddie Mercury -- without the talent.  Allison is much more "real" as a singer.  Danny I like but he seems a bit pretentious.  Chris I love because he seems nice and genuine (and he is cute too) but he just can't sing as powerfully as the rest of them.

Matt I never liked -- dunno why.  Just didn't connect with him.  I actually didn't like Anoop on the show either but I just listened to the idolatry videos of him on Entertainment Weekly dot com and he is SO SMART!  http://www.ew.com/ew/package/0,,20007164_20174011,00.htmlAnd he's much less pretentious in real life than he seemed on the show!  I was impressed.  Wish we could see more interviews with the contestants before they are sent packing!

Lil on the other hand sounds as pretentious and overconfident on her idolatry videos as she seemed on stage during AI.  :hysterical: 

Katherine


----------



## pjrose

*Presale Codes for the 2009 Tour*

Tickets go on sale on ticketmaster Saturday May 9 at 10AM.  

The Internet PreSale starts Friday May 8 10AM.

http://www.ticketmaster.com/search?..._search&q=american+idol&search.x=0&search.y=0

Does anyone know the presale codes or where to find them?  The few times I've gotten tickets online I've managed to find codes by googling and/or clicking around, but I don't know a reliable method.


----------



## mav

*WOW!!!*

WOW!!  Adam and Allison's  duet performance was AMAZING!!! I LOVED it!!


----------



## TUGBrian

I have to say, that has to be the worst overall show of the year sofar.

I thought they usually got better as time goes on.

easy to pick the bottom 3...i fear danny is in real trouble!


----------



## ace2000

TUGBrian said:


> easy to pick the bottom 3...i fear danny is in real trouble!


 
I didn't watch yet, but I'm not worried about Danny.  It's a popularity contest, remember???  Danny won't be going anywhere.


----------



## Timeshare Von

ace2000 said:


> I didn't watch yet, but I'm not worried about Danny.  It's a popularity contest, remember???  Danny won't be going anywhere.



I just watched via VHS and also feel Danny is probably heading home.  I thought he was not good and don't see him overcoming the performances of Adam or Allison . . . or the "cuteness" factor of Kris.


----------



## pjrose

ace2000 said:


> I didn't watch yet, but I'm not worried about Danny.  It's a popularity contest, remember???  Danny won't be going anywhere.





Timeshare Von said:


> I just watched via VHS and also feel Danny is probably heading home.  I thought he was not good and don't see him overcoming the performances of Adam or Allison . . . or the "cuteness" factor of Kris.



I have to agree with Ace here  .  Honestly, how many of us would continue to vote for our favorite even if s/he wasn't as good on a given night?  I know I would - perhaps even more than usual, if the performance wasn't as good, to try to make up for others not voting.

Once again, I think the judges went overboard with Adam-worship.  I like Adam, but not the way they're slobbering all over him.  

Tonight we voted for both Adam and Allison. He was dynamite.  She was superb, but if she doesn't have the fan base, the performance isn't going to matter.


----------



## TUGBrian

totally agree about the adam worship....its just getting worse every week.


----------



## SDKath

I am about 3/4 way through the show (watching Danny's solo) and so far I am grateful for the fast forward button.  I guess I am just not into hard rock (and I am cringing at Danny's performance as I type this) ....

Did Danny take lessons from Adam's vocal coach???  EEEEK!  Screeching????!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't wait for the "amazing duo" with Adam and Allison....

Kath


----------



## SDKath

OMG!!!  Did Simon just say ADAM gave Allison a chance to stay in the competition???????????  OOOOOOH  PUHLEEEEEZE!!!  The duet was great because they both sang their hearts out and they worked together instead of against eachother.

How about just once giving her a little credit???  Just once???  

GIVE ME A BREAK!

I am VOTING for ALLISON -- if for no other reason than to give Simon a reality check!

Katherine


----------



## itchyfeet

Go Allison!  She is so talented! She gave Adam a run for his money tonight, 
even though the biased judges didn't think so.


----------



## BevL

Dialidol is saying it's too close to call.

Danny has a big enough fan base although he was absolutely stinky.  

Alison was good and her duet with Adam will help her.

Adam is -- Adam.  He was in his element and was far and away the best.

I fear that Kris' days are numbered.


----------



## BocaBum99

WOW!  Adam absolutely slayed it tonight.  And, Allison was right there behind him.  I grew up with all of those bands.  Only Adam and Allison did a great job. The other performances were horrible.

Kris is going home.  He's not a rocker.   Danny should be in the bottom two based on this performance.  If either Allison or Adam get voted in the bottom two, there is no need to perform anymore.  Just hold the vote first and then let them perform.

Tonight proved to me beyond any reasonable doubt that Adam will be the biggest American Idol star to date.  Rock stars outsell everyone.  Jazz musicians are technically better, but Rock stars sell tickets and albums.


----------



## ace2000

The final 2 will be Danny and Adam.  That has been the case for at least the last 6 weeks or so and remains true now.  Can you imagine the hype for the Finals show?  I think the judges may be helping Adam because they know he generates the most interest - not the most popularity, but the most interest.

The other two generate nothing compared to those two.  One of them is going home tonight.  I think it will be Allison (I didn't get to watch the Tuesday show though).


----------



## Janette

It was a little unfair in that two are definitely rockers and two aren't. I love Kris and hope he has a good fan base. I think all four will go far in their careers. I wouldn't vote on Adam even if I liked his type just because the judges are too much in love with him. I think they could praise without trying to hand him the title.


----------



## Nancy

I had company and only saw the end of show.  Think maybe it was better that way.  I'm  really not into Rock and have no good way to judge.  I agree the judges are too much into Adam.

Nancy


----------



## Karen G

Adam is by far the most talented and professionally polished performer ever to appear on American Idol.  That's not to say that the other contestants aren't talented and aren't great singers--they are, of course. But there is just something about Adam that puts him in a different category than the rest.

The judges realize that and to say that they are just favoring Adam or wanting him to win or whatever is rather like saying that we shouldn't keep score in a little league baseball because the it will hurt the feelings of the team that loses. Or everyone should get a passing grade in school because the underachievers will feel bad if they don't.  

This is a contest after all and someone will win and all the others will lose.


----------



## cgeidl

*Idol too long*

Glad we record it as the singing is not even 20% of the show time. 
Rankings are :
Adam
Allison
Danny although lousy last night
Kris goes home.Stayed too long already


----------



## BocaBum99

Well, it looks like there is an Adam backlash developing even on this message board.  Not surprising, really.  

In the case of Adam.  He really did knock it out of the park last night.  The judges were blown away because he blew almost everyone away.  If you are a classic hard rock fan, it's hard to deny his talent and performance.

I find it odd that anyone would vote for someone they feel isn't as good just because they think the judges liked the more deserving performer too much.  Why don't you just vote for whom you like the most?

Just look at last week.  Adam was in the bottom two and he deserved to be there even though the judges sang his praises.  Give America a little bit of credit for knowning what they are doing.


----------



## icydog

Janette said:


> It was a little unfair in that two are definitely rockers and two aren't. I love Kris and hope he has a good fan base. I think all four will go far in their careers. *I wouldn't vote on Adam even if I liked his type just because the judges are too much in love with him.* I think they could praise without trying to hand him the title.



So even if Adam were the best singer and all around performer you wouldn't vote for him because the judges like him??? Does that seem fair to you?? 

I am not a hard rock fan but I recognize talent in that genre when I hear it. He nailed that Zeppelin song. I think he did a fantastic job with it. 

Last week Adam deserved to be in the bottom three because Danny and Allison kicked his butt, but this week, he outshone everyone by a mile. Allison was good, but not good enough to put that song on a CD in my opinion. Adam's song could definitely be on a CD right now. 

Also, the duet with Adam and Allison was wonderful. Not only did they rock, out there on the stage, but there was a great chemistry between them. They obviously were having fun out there. That is so refreshing to see for a change. 

I am a huge Adam fan. I know he is not always spot on but I believe he is the best performer that has ever been in the Idol competition--- and he deserves to win. I think, because of Danny's huge following, and because he hasn't really screwed up before last night, that he will be the challenger to Adam's title. I think Kris will go home tonight followed by Allison next week. 

So my money is on Adam and Danny to be in the finals. And I'll bet Allison will be like Daughtry; I'll bet she'll be a superstar in her own right immediately after the show runs its course.


----------



## Dori

I don't normally watch American Idol, but I did catch the performances last night.  I thought the duet was absolutely fabulous!

Dori


----------



## BocaBum99

icydog said:


> So even if Adam were the best singer and all around performer you wouldn't vote for him because the judges like him??? Does that seem fair to you??
> 
> I am not a hard rock fan but I recognize talent in that genre when I hear it. He nailed that Zeppelin song. I think he did a fantastic job with it.
> 
> Last week Adam deserved to be in the bottom three because Danny and Allison kicked his butt, but this week, he outshone everyone by a mile. Allison was good, but not good enough to put that song on a CD in my opinion. Adam's song could definitely be on a CD right now.
> 
> Also, the duet with Adam and Allison was wonderful. Not only did they rock, out there on the stage, but there was a great chemistry between them. They obviously were having fun out there. That is so refreshing to see for a change.
> 
> I am a huge Adam fan. I know he is not always spot on but I believe he is the best performer that has ever been in the Idol competition--- and he deserves to win. I think, because of Danny's huge following, and because he hasn't really screwed up before last night, that he will be the challenger to Adam's title. I think Kris will go home tonight followed by Allison next week.
> 
> So my money is on Adam and Danny to be in the finals. And I'll bet Allison will be like Daughtry; I'll bet she'll be a superstar in her own right immediately after the show runs its course.



I think what she is really saying is that she doesn't like Adam as much as the judges do (along with an apparently large following even on this board).  If she did, then she would be saying that the judges were spot on.  I think the judges were spot on.

I don't know a whole lotta people who would complain when people are in total agreement with them.

In addition, I think if she were a fan of his type, she would understand why the judges are so high on Adam.


----------



## wackymother

I love Adam!


----------



## icydog

BocaBum99 said:


> I think what she is really saying is that she doesn't like Adam as much as the judges do (along with an apparently large following even on this board).  If she did, then she would be saying that the judges were spot on.  I think the judges were spot on.
> 
> *I don't know a whole lotta people who would complain when people are in total agreement with them.*
> 
> In addition, I think if she were a fan of his type, she would understand why the judges are so high on Adam.



Who are you talking about when you say someone is complaining--- and who is agreeing with whom? Who's the complainer, the poster, the judges, Adam, me? And who is in agreement, the poster, the judges, the fans, me, you? Who? I don't understand your second comment at all.


----------



## BocaBum99

icydog said:


> Who are you talking about when you say someone is complaining--- and who is agreeing with whom? Who's the complainer, the poster, the judges, Adam, me? And who is in agreement, the poster, the judges, the fans, me, you? Who? I don't understand your second comment at all.



The comment in bold is related to the complaint about the judges being too in love with Adam.


----------



## Mosca

My take,

Adam was great, but it was easy to see that he was _acting_ the performance. Still impressive, but.

Allison started strong, but couldn't work up any real fervor for the "Cry, cry, baby!" lines. I agree with Slash that she held back a little. Eh; she's young. I still feel that every time I watch her sing I'm witnessing the birth of a star. A REAL star, not an American Idol star. 

Kris: boring performance. But both my family and I agree that we wanted to hate the guy, and now we kind of like him. He was really pissed after Cowell threw him under the bus after the duet; did anyone else notice? I think he might not get along well with Danny, either. He stood there and stewed while DG rattled on about this and that.

Danny... wow. Love him or hate him, he's always been at least competent, until last night. That was truly awful. The caterwauling! Thing is, other contestants have performed at least adequately in uncomfortable genres; Kris did disco, for heaven's sake! I don't think he's going home, but he should. His run is over. IMO, the producers have gone from wanting the guy to make it to the final two, to figuring out that he's Taylor Hicks but without the "personality". 

The Adam/Allison duet, the best performance of the season. It was that sheer joy of performing, the purity of entertaining the crowd rather than trying to show off for the judges, that made it so perfect.

My prediction: Allison and Kris, bottom two, with Allison going home. But you know what? I might just get AI tour tickets so that I can see that girl live. The caravan hits Wilkes-Barre on our 20th wedding anniversary.


----------



## TUGBrian

I liked adams performance, dont get me wrong.

however labeling him a rock god, give me a break.

I can think of quite a few 80's hairband frontmen who can wail like that...and while they have had stellar careers...I wouldnt consider any of them "rock gods"

dude has skills, but I just think the judges are way overboard, it did not however make me like the performance any less...it was excellent.


----------



## icydog

I think the judges were blown away by Adam's performance because he is not yet a star yet he sings like one. Don't forget this is an amateur competition and he is "almost" sounding professional right now.  He is ready to be out on his own, but not without a little seasoning. 

He does need to have some coaching, but he is, for the most part, the most professional of the Idol contestants. I think it is the professional way he carries himself as a performer that causes them to gush. 

Yes, they do gush over him, but he is the best they have ever seen in this amateur competition-- bar none, and they get carried away. I can't think of any performer who has done better, consistently, than Adam in all the years Idol has been on TV.  Adam makes Daughtry look a rank amateur in comparison to him and I LOVE Chris Daughtry.


----------



## Mosca

Mosca said:


> Allison started strong, but couldn't work up any real fervor for the "Cry, cry, baby!" lines. I agree with Slash that she held back a little.




I just _listened_ to it, without the video, and I take this back. IMO, it is a really good, heartfelt performance. And I listened to it after watching Joplin sing it live, and after listening to the original Garnet Mimms version.


----------



## BocaBum99

Mosca said:


> My prediction: Allison and Kris, bottom two, with Allison going home. But you know what? I might just get AI tour tickets so that I can see that girl live. The caravan hits Wilkes-Barre on our 20th wedding anniversary.



If that happened, it would be a travesty.  The bottom two were clearly Kris and Danny last night.  Kris should be going home tonight. 

If Allison goes home tonight, I think they should allow some non-singers into the competition.  Maybe some jugglers, or ventriliquists.  Some mutes would be good, too.


----------



## BocaBum99

Mosca said:


> I just _listened_ to it, without the video, and I take this back. IMO, it is a really good, heartfelt performance. And I listened to it after watching Joplin sing it live, and after listening to the original Garnet Mimms version.



I think Allison will be a star.  She just needs a little bit of confidence.  I think she'll do better than Kris or Danny in the music world.


----------



## SDKath

BocaBum99 said:


> I think Allison will be a star.  She just needs a little bit of confidence.  I think she'll do better than Kris or Danny in the music world.



Totally agree with you about Allison.  She needs about 3 more years....

Adam's professional attitude is growing on me (he is VERY well spoken in interviews, which I love) but how much more "growth" can we expect?  It seems like he has reached his max potental.  And although he is fun to watch, I still don't see myself buying more than 1 song from him on iTunes (like Mad Mad World, which I downloaded instantly in both song and video format).

Katherine


----------



## BocaBum99

SDKath said:


> Totally agree with you about Allison.  She needs about 3 more years....
> 
> Adam's professional attitude is growing on me (he is VERY well spoken in interviews, which I love) but how much more "growth" can we expect?  It seems like he has reached his max potental.  And although he is fun to watch, I still don't see myself buying more than 1 song from him on iTunes (like Mad Mad World, which I downloaded instantly in both song and video format).
> 
> Katherine



I think that Adam has the potential of being a real Rock Star.  He has a lot of range in his vocals.  He can do ballads and he can do all out blazing hot, pure energy rock 'n roll.  He could do remakes of old rock 'n roll bands like Led Zeppelin, Aerosmith, Queen and mix in his own original music.  If it were Adam doing Styx last night, he would have killed it.  I saw Styx live last year and he has a voice that can do it.  You heard him with Foghat.

Actually, I think that Allison has more raw musical talent.  That's why she did so well last week in Big Band Jazz week.  In Jazz ballads, you can't hide a lack of talent.  She has it.

When I was young and a Jazz musician, I hated rockers.  I thought they had no talent and all they could do was jam on an electric guitar and scream at the top of their lungs.  I still think that Jazz musicians talent level far exceeds those of rockers.  But last night proved that talent alone cannot make up for the ability to generate pure energy.  Danny couldn't do it.  Neither could Kris.


----------



## pjrose

BocaBum99 said:


> *I don't know a whole lotta people who would complain when people are in total agreement with them.
> *



Well, I'm not complaining, but I AM highly critical of the way the judges keep  gushing over Adam.  It'd be appropriate to say "That was super, it was awesome, really liked it", but the comments go way beyond that.  I am in total agreement with them, but I just would prefer that their comments be more specifically directed at the performance and helpful suggestions, rather than gushing so much.  



Mosca said:


> My take,
> 
> Adam was great, but it was easy to see that he was _acting_ the performance. Still impressive, but.



But isn't acting part of performing?  



TUGBrian said:


> I liked adams performance, dont get me wrong.
> 
> however labeling him a rock god, give me a break.
> 
> I can think of quite a few 80's hairband frontmen who can wail like that...and while they have had stellar careers...I wouldnt consider any of them "rock gods"
> 
> dude has skills, but I just think the judges are way overboard, it did not however make me like the performance any less...it was excellent.



Yes.




icydog said:


> I think the judges were blown away by Adam's performance because he is not yet a star yet he sings like one. Don't forget this is an amateur competition and he is "almost" sounding professional right now.  He is ready to be out on his own, but not without a little seasoning.
> 
> He does need to have some coaching, but he is, for the most part, the most professional of the Idol contestants. I think it is the professional way he carries himself as a performer that causes them to gush.
> 
> Yes, they do gush over him, but he is the best they have ever seen in this amateur competition-- bar none, and they get carried away. I can't think of any performer who has done better, consistently, than Adam in all the years Idol has been on TV.  Adam makes Daughtry look a rank amateur in comparison to him and I LOVE Chris Daughtry.



But Adam really isn't an amateur.....



BocaBum99 said:


> If that happened, it would be a travesty.  The bottom two were clearly Kris and Danny last night.  Kris should be going home tonight.
> 
> If Allison goes home tonight, I think they should allow some non-singers into the competition.  Maybe some jugglers, or ventriliquists.  Some mutes would be good, too.



:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## BocaBum99

pjrose said:


> Well, I'm not complaining, but I AM highly critical of the way the judges keep gushing over Adam. It'd be appropriate to say "That was super, it was awesome, really liked it", but the comments go way beyond that. I am in total agreement with them, but I just would prefer that their comments be more specifically directed at the performance and helpful suggestions, rather than gushing so much.



If we had to critique the judges, I have a lot of complaints.  Most specifically, Simon is often times so off base that it's truly ridiculous.  He is actually cruel and mean spirited.  

At the end of last season, Simon stated that David Archuletta beat David Cook by a mile in his commentary after each performance.  He couldn't have been more wrong about that.  He even tried to take it back the next day when the results where in and not yet announced.

As far as gushing, I probably don't have a problem with it because I would react the same way if I truly loved a performance.  If a judge has a visceral reaction to a performance, they should show it.  That's exactly what a standing ovation is all about.  You like something so much that you feel compelled to stand up and cheer.

Adam has had a lot of very memorable, standing ovation type performances.  Way more for me than did David Cook and I loved David Cook.


----------



## wackymother

You know what amazed me last night...

Allison had said she had to choose between "Cry Baby" and "Somebody to Love." After she had performed, Simon told her that he would have preferred that she sing "the Queen song." She said, "Not the Queen "Somebody to Love," the one by Jefferson Airplane." Simon said something like, "There's another 'Somebody to Love'? Really?" He seemed to think Allison was confused or something--you know how he doesn't like anyone to stand up to him. 

Now...the Queen song is probably better known these days, but the Jefferson Airplane song is extremely well known, too. Shouldn't Mr. Smartypants know it? 

Here's a video that will re-create the 1960s for you!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUbMWtUyIIE


----------



## vkrn

mav said:


> WOW!!  Adam and Allison's  duet performance was AMAZING!!! I LOVED it!!



Funny, I thought Kris and Danny did a better job. JMHO!


----------



## beejaybeeohio

Mosca said:


> My take,
> 
> Adam was great, but it was easy to see that he was _acting_ the performance. Still impressive, but.



I agree with you, Mosca, and it's this theatricality that puts me off when Adam performs.  For me,there is something just too stagy about what he does and the costuming and lighting effects add to this impression.

As Randy so oftern states, AI is a "singing" competition.


----------



## Rose Pink

vkrn said:


> Funny, I thought Kris and Danny did a better job. JMHO!


 
Me, too.  Their duet and harmony were pleasing.

I liked Kris' interpretation of "Come Together." I enjoyed his singing much more than Adam's screaming. I tolerated Adam's screaming better than Danny's screaming. Allison has the most interesting voice.

Did I hear correctly? Adam was the first one to sing and Simon proclaimed that no one was going to do any better. Before he even bothered to hear them, he had made up his mind that they weren't as good. Adam was predictably Adam--nothing different there. He is becoming boring to me.


----------



## FlyerBobcat

Rose Pink said:


> I liked Kris' interpretation of "Come Together." I enjoyed his singing much more than Adam's screaming.
> 
> ....... Adam was predictably Adam--nothing different there. He is becoming boring to me.



*100% agreement from me.....*


----------



## GrayFal




----------



## pjrose

GrayFal said:


>



and


----------



## TUGBrian

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ace2000

Ahem...  Man I hate being right about this show week after week!    


http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=716135&postcount=559


----------



## pjrose

ace2000 said:


> Ahem...  Man I hate being right about this show week after week!
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=716135&postcount=559



Well, we shall see in two weeks.  Can't wait for that Ace / PJ showdown!


----------



## Elan

Just caught up with AI on Tivo.  Watched both last nights and tonight's shows.  Obviously, Adam was in a league of his own.  I thought Allison and Kris were both ok.  I really thought Danny had the worst performance, but he does have the likability factor.  Based on last night's performance I wouldn't have sent Allison home, but overall it's not a shocker that she's gone.  

  One thing I will say is that it was cool to see classic rock as the genre that really exposed the weaker vocalists.  As Slash intimated, one can't fake being a rocker.  Unfortunately for Allison, being a stronger vocalist didn't offset the likability of Kris and Danny.


----------



## SDKath

OMG!  I am in mourning!      

K


----------



## Karen G

Maybe things will turn out as well for Allison as they did for Daughtry.


----------



## SDKath

Is it just me or did Chris just look P'O'd on stage all night.  I know it was initially disbelief but afterward, he just looked upset the whole time!  WTH???

And how about Simon's priceless look of hatred when Allison ROCKED her exit song????  I am going to buy all her albums JUST to spite him.  UGH.

And how did AI get 60 million plus votes??  Can you say computer voting?  

Oh, and how come Fox news in Danny's home town and Chris' home town got the word out earlier today to locals that their contestants were coming home for interviews when the results were supposedly fully "sealed" until the live show at 6pm PST?

Inquiring minds want to know...   

Katherine


----------



## dioxide45

SDKath said:


> Oh, and how come Fox news in Danny's home town and Chris' home town got the word out earlier today to locals that their contestants were coming home for interviews when the results were supposedly fully "sealed" until the live show at 6pm PST?
> 
> Katherine



Well I am sure that Allison will be heading home also for some interviews. All of them would be going back home wether they were through to next week or voted out, so they really didn't spill the beans on that one.


----------



## Mosca

For ME, it would have been best to see Allison sing a couple more times. I love her voice and her preforming skill. 

For ALLISON, this is probably best. I think she'll get a little more room to grow and a little more creative control. And at her age, going slowly might be better than deciding NOW where she wants to go and what she wants to sound like.

The rest of the contestants, I don't care. I really enjoy Adam, but I think he is an actor more than a singer. Even when he did Zeppelin, I saw an act. I liked it, but it wasn't the same as seeing a singer. Kris, not my style. I like him, but his music is not for me. Gokey, he turns my stomach; smarmy and in love with himself. Taylor Hicks without the "personality".


----------



## ace2000

TUGBrian said:


> I liked adams performance, dont get me wrong.
> 
> however labeling him a rock god, give me a break.
> 
> I can think of quite a few 80's hairband frontmen who can wail like that...and while they have had stellar careers...I wouldnt consider any of them "rock gods"
> 
> dude has skills, but I just think the judges are way overboard, it did not however make me like the performance any less...it was excellent.


 

The judges' comments are based on ratings. They continually make comments like this about Adam because they want him to remain. Obviously, if he made the bottom 2 last week, he must've been in some kind of danger of being voted off.

The interest and discussion about Adam is tremendous (just look at our American Idol thread on TUG). It doesn't mean that he's the most popular (I tend to believe Danny is the most popular). Don't you think the judges translate all this 'interest' into ratings? Don't you think this factor may impact their comments?

The other way the judges are trying to manipulate the process is by contuinally stating how close they all are. They say this every year. The don't want it to look like there are only two superstars. So they continually tell different people that they are the current front-runner of the week, to make it look like they all have a chance. 

The judges also manipulated the 'save' process for ratings.

The whole scenario is not a complete shock to me, but I just find it interesting...


----------



## SueDonJ

I like Kris.  He can't possibly beat the machine that is Adam, but I'm glad he'll be around for another week or two.  I thought for sure that either he or Danny would be gone last night.  Allison?  That shocked me!  She has such a style about her and it's so difficult to believe how young she is.  Lots of promise there.

We didn't watch last night because the Bruins, Celtics and RedSox were all playing and it was enough to try to click around between those.  Paula sang?!?!  How was it?

The only one I WANT to see voted off is Kara.  _Bleccchhh_.


----------



## wackymother

SueDonJ said:


> Paula sang?!?!  How was it?



Bizarre and excruciating. Her voice was very very very techno-fied so it didn't really matter how she sang. She was mainly dancing. There were pyrotechnics and boy back-up dancers. All pre-recorded. Here's the video--

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a--n__yHF0U


----------



## ace2000

wackymother said:


> Bizarre and excruciating. Her voice was very very very techno-fied so it didn't really matter how she sang. She was mainly dancing. There were pyrotechnics and boy back-up dancers. All pre-recorded. Here's the video--
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a--n__yHF0U


 
I thought it was as good as the other 'techno-filled' stuff I've heard on Idol this year. 

What's up with the techno style? I personally hate it, but there are actually several top-10 stuff with that style. Pretty soon we'll be watching robots perform!


----------



## SueDonJ

Yuck!  I'd vote her off for that.

My 20-something kids tell me the techno stuff is played in all the dance clubs.  I guess we can't complain, we had 70's disco. :rofl:


----------



## BocaBum99

I'm not surprised Allison got voted off.  At this point, it's just a popularity contest, not a talent show.  For some reason, Kris is very popular.  He has his following.

Allison will do fine in her musical career.  Top 4 finish on American idol is fantastic.  Things change when they are voting with their dollars rather than their telephone.

Adam and Allison are the only two performers I'd pay to see.


----------



## wackymother

Yeah, it's dance-club music. I think of her mainly as a dancer and choreographer--when Ryan S. said she's sold 53 MILLION records, I was astounded.


----------



## Rose Pink

BocaBum99 said:


> ... *For some reason*, Kris is very popular. He has his following.
> 
> ... Things change when they are *voting with their dollars* rather than their telephone.
> 
> Adam and Allison are the only two performers I'd pay to see.


 

Some of those reasons may be that his voice is pleasant to listen to, melodious not screeeeeechy.  He seems more real vs contrived like Adam.  

Voting with dollars is the bottom line.  If voters had to pay for all those calls and texts, maybe little Tweenie (and old granny, too) wouldn't be making 267 calls each week and the results might be more realistic.  Someone voted for Taylor Hicks multiple times.

I probably won't pay to see any of them in concert.  Much less expensive and better sound listening to a CD.  And I really don't enjoy Adam's contrived performances.  Maybe I would go see him in a musical but I wouldn't go to the musical just because he was in it.

I enjoyed Allison's voice.  Whether I buy her CD or not will depend on song choice.

As far as the comments about who was the better rock singer, I am of the opinion that rock does not have to be screechy, screamy or harsh to be good rock.


----------



## BocaBum99

Rose Pink said:


> As far as the comments about who was the better rock singer, I am of the opinion that rock does not have to be screechy, screamy or harsh to be good rock.



I agree that he is over the top screechy at times.  Last week was a great example.  But, this week, he was completely controlled.  Slash really helped him out with his feedback.

The good news is that people learned this week just how hard it is to sing like Adam does.  Danny couldn't do it without sounding horrible and he tried.

As far as calling Adam a contrived performer, I guess it depends on what the performance requires.  Rock 'n Roll is about the type of performance that both Allison and Adam delivered this week.  That is what Rock fans pay huge bucks to see.  I guess you could label any actor in any movie a contrived performance.

Kris would be good on a cruise ship or in a bar singing folk songs.  I personally love hearing these types of performers, but it's usually free to hear them.


----------



## TUGBrian

kris reminds me of jason castro from last year, even with the odd mouth shapes while he sings.

havent heard a peep out of him since bein voted off...id imagine the same for kris.


----------



## Elan

Most any of the contestants are capable of putting out a hot selling album if they have the right songwriter, producer and studio musicians.  As Paula's number demonstrated last night, technology can cover a multitude of voice weaknesses.   There are a number of successful artists currently that are almost painful to listen to when they leave the protection of the recording studio.  Watch some of the live performances on Letterman sometime.

  With the above in mind, I think Adam's AI popularity/hype is justified.  We can only judge by what we get to see and hear on the show.  Adam, while very good, is not a great vocalist, but is the most entertaining to watch in the context of the show.  He has the intelligence to know his vocal limitations, and when he's out of his element he uses that savvy to get creative and change an arrangement.  When he's in his element he lets his raw talent shine.  As much as Randy harps on AI being a "singing contest" it isn't and never has been.  If it were all about singing, they'd replace the judges with a spectrum analyzer and see which contestant best matched the proper notes.  

  One has to be a competent vocalist to reach the top 12.  Beyond that it's an entertainment/likability contest, and IMHO, Adam is the most entertaining and is certainly likable.


----------



## SueDonJ

TUGBrian said:


> ...id imagine the same for kris.



Oh I dunno.  Kris' style sort of reminds me of Barry Manilow or James Taylor, in that his voice is an "easy listening/sing along" nicety.  Not to say that I'd expect the same level of success for Kris as either of those two, but it wouldn't surprise me if he has a nice career for himself.  For whatever reason, his voice makes me stop and _listen_.  Adam's performances, on the other hand, make me stop and _watch_.


----------



## Elan

TUGBrian said:


> kris reminds me of jason castro from last year, even with the odd mouth shapes while he sings.
> 
> havent heard a peep out of him since bein voted off...id imagine the same for kris.



  I agree, and think I mentioned the likeness previously.  I think they both are/were good, just not stand out good.


----------



## Elan

SueDonJ said:


> Oh I dunno.  Kris' style sort of reminds me of Barry Manilow or James Taylor, in that his voice is an "easy listening/sing along" nicety.  Not to say that I'd expect the same level of success for Kris as either of those two, but it wouldn't surprise me if he has a nice career for himself.  For whatever reason, his voice makes me stop and _listen_.  Adam's performances, on the other hand, make me stop and _watch_.



  One difference between Kris and Jason is that Kris seems to take this far more seriously than Jason did last year.  I honestly think Jason was just enjoying the ride.  Kris acts like he'd like to win and/or make something of his ability.  So he may be more successful down the road.


----------



## BocaBum99

TUGBrian said:


> kris reminds me of jason castro from last year, even with the odd mouth shapes while he sings.
> 
> havent heard a peep out of him since bein voted off...id imagine the same for kris.



Exactly.  And Jason Castro was more likeable.


----------



## SueDonJ

BocaBum99 said:


> Exactly.  And Jason Castro was more likeable.



Jason reminded me of Manny Ramirez* (maybe it was the hair?) who was wreaking havoc in the RedSox clubhouse and on the field last year, so I didn't like him.  No rhyme or reason, sometimes.

* (Karma - 1, Manny - 0  --  Today's news is making me :hysterical:  :hysterical:  )


----------



## pjrose

ace2000 said:


> I thought it was as good as the other 'techno-filled' stuff I've heard on Idol this year.
> 
> What's up with the techno style? I personally hate it, but there are actually several top-10 stuff with that style. Pretty soon we'll be watching robots perform!



And who was that horrid blonde?  I can't even remember her name....and the TuTu guy with her?  DD thought she was acting drunk.  I assume all the effects, outfits, hair, etc exist to show how cool they are.  The real effect (which fails) is to distract us from the utter lack of talent.


----------



## wackymother

pjrose said:


> And who was that horrid blonde?  I can't even remember her name....and the TuTu guy with her?  DD thought she was acting drunk.  I assume all the effects, outfits, hair, etc exist to show how cool they are.  The real effect (which fails) is to distract us from the utter lack of talent.



That was Gwen Stefani and No Doubt. Not their greatest performance, but I like a bunch of their songs.


----------



## SDKath

wackymother said:


> That was Gwen Stefani and No Doubt. Not their greatest performance, but I like a bunch of their songs.



I have seen No Doubt and Gwen Stephani in concert and usually she is fantastic as a live performer.  I have no idea what happened here.  Everything from her outfit and hair to the sound of the band was BAD last night (IMHO)!

Katherine


----------



## SDKath

ace2000 said:


> I thought it was as good as the other 'techno-filled' stuff I've heard on Idol this year.
> 
> What's up with the techno style? I personally hate it, but there are actually several top-10 stuff with that style. Pretty soon we'll be watching robots perform!



:rofl: Brittney Spear's entire new concert ("Circus") is supposedly prerecorded.  So she just pretends to sing along and dances in raunchy costumes.  I would take robots over her anyday.

Katherine


----------



## BocaBum99

SDKath said:


> I have seen No Doubt and Gwen Stephani in concert and usually she is fantastic as a live performer.  I have no idea what happened here.  Everything from her outfit and hair to the sound of the band was BAD last night (IMHO)!
> 
> Katherine



I love a few songs from No Doubt like "Don't Speak," but I have to agree that she was terrible last night.

Also, I didn't like Paula Abdul's performance either.  I don't like the Cher like Techno stuff they do to the voice.

I think what it does is highlight how much talent these contestants actually have.


----------



## DaveNV

Watching Paula dance last night was such a flashback to her dancing style in the 80s.  Obviously her talent hasn't improved - only her age and addictions have increased.  Lighting her from behind like that made it really easy to imagine Janet Jackson, except that Janet actually CAN dance.  Paula's lip-sync to her song was absurd, of course, but the lighting helped hide her face so nobody could tell how far off on the lyrics she was.  But what bothered me most was how her dance moves were just a touch behind the music, making me want to yell at her to catch up to her own (prerecorded) voice.

All in all, it was pretty underwhelming.  Next thing you know, they'll put Cloris Leachman on Dancing With The Stars!  :hysterical: 

Dave


----------



## ace2000

I was kind of wondering why Paula no longer requires the pain pills now, and how all of a sudden she can dance again? How do you improve like that at her age??? 

Anyway, I thought she did fine - not great, but ok. She seems like a nice person, and I'd be pulling for her. However, I wouldn't be rushing to pay for any of her music.


----------



## ace2000

ace2000 said:


> How do you improve like that at her age???


 
Wait a minute... at her age? She was born the same year I was - 1962!  

Now I'm really wondering!


----------



## Timeshare Von

Did anyone else think that Paula's "performance" sounded a lot like Brittany Spears?  I wasn't impressed with the lip syncing either, but it is necessary when they are doing such extravagant dance moves.


----------



## dioxide45

I thought the performance by Gwen and No Doubt was awful.


----------



## Karen G

Timeshare Von said:


> Did anyone else think that Paula's "performance" sounded a lot like Brittany Spears?


That's exactly who it reminded me of!


----------



## pjrose

*Tour Tickets!*

Tickets for the Tour are on sale TODAY Friday 5/8 at 10AM EST.  (Internet presale, code TOUR2009)

http://www.ticketmaster.com/artist/838399?ac_link=Idol09_tot_gnpre

http://www.ticketmaster.com/American-Idols-Live-tickets/artist/838399


Tomorrow at 10AM no code is needed.

Last year they apparently sold out in two hours; I wouldn't be surprised if they go even faster this year, with all the interest in Adam/Danny/Allison.

Anyone going to the show in Reading PA?


----------



## Carol C

Mosca said:


> I really enjoy Adam, but I think he is an actor more than a singer. Even when he did Zeppelin, I saw an act. I liked it, but it wasn't the same as seeing a singer.



Ahem....what makes you disregard his singing skills and say he's merely an actor? Adam is the whole package...he sings like no one since Freddie Mercury (who was quite the actor in his own right). Let me see now...who are some rock & roll stage actors who can't sing a lick? Let's start a list on TUG, and I'll go first...

Mick Jagger


----------



## Rose Pink

Carol C said:


> Mick Jagger


 
Never cared for him, either.


----------



## ace2000

Carol C said:


> Ahem....what makes you disregard his singing skills and say he's merely an actor? Adam is the whole package...he sings like no one since Freddie Mercury (who was quite the actor in his own right). Let me see now...who are some rock & roll stage actors who can't sing a lick? Let's start a list on TUG, and I'll go first...
> 
> Mick Jagger


 

You'll have to read earlier in this thread to see some who might be on that list. However, we decided to not go overboard, and WE all made the choice to NOT include Bruce Springsteen on that list.

Nope... don't even touch the BOSS!   LOL


----------



## Mosca

Carol C said:


> Ahem....what makes you disregard his singing skills and say he's merely an actor? Adam is the whole package...he sings like no one since Freddie Mercury (who was quite the actor in his own right). Let me see now...who are some rock & roll stage actors who can't sing a lick? Let's start a list on TUG, and I'll go first...
> 
> Mick Jagger




Geez. It's OK for you to feel differently, but gimme a break, it's OK for me to feel differently, too. 

It's just the way I see him, Carol. It's neither better nor worse, just different from the way you see him. I like him, I think he's talented as both a singer and as an actor. I see his talents as more actor that singer; for me, it's easy to see the artifice behind the singing. That doesn't mean that I'm not entertained, it just means I'm aware of the attempt to entertain me... which is something that doesn't happen with someone like Mick Jagger. Jagger inhabits his stage personality completely. I'll give Lambert props, but I'm not ready to throw him up alongside Jagger, just like I'm not going to put Allison Iraheta next to Joplin and let them sing it out. Let's not get too carried away with any of these people, after all; if they were the real bomb, they wouldn't be 28 and on American Idol.

Edited to add: BTW, I just ordered my tickets for the tour; it's the first time ever that I've bought an American Idol product. So, please, don't misunderstand my critical distance for dislike. I'm just calling it the way I see it. Lambert can sing like Robert Plant, but he can't inhabit "Whole Lotta Love" the way Plant can. If he could, he'd already be a star, the Plant was at age 20 when he first recorded it, and when he was part of the band that CONCEIVED it. Because originating the performance counts for something, too. 

Go look on youtube for some of Lambert's original stuff. I like some of it, and some of it leaves me flat. But it will give you some insight into his direction until now.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Paula -> fast forwarded

No Doubt -> I like them, but fast forwarded also.  They have not played together for 5 year or so.  It shows.

Daughtry -> Really like Daughry.  He is the only Idol Act I would pay to see, so far anyway.

What is the theme for next week.  It is judges choice? Or something else?


----------



## Chrisky

From what I understand they will be singing 2 songs, one judge's choice and one of their own.


----------



## pjrose

*We're going to the show in Reading PA*



Mosca said:


> . . .  I just ordered my tickets for the tour; it's the first time ever that I've bought an American Idol product. . . .



I got on at 10AM and kept hitting Try Again till I got seats I liked.  Good grief, TicketMaster sure sticks on the extra charges!  

We'll be at the one in Reading PA - me, DD, and our exchange student from Germany.  We opted to leave DH at home and get more expensive tickets  

Which show are you going to?


----------



## Mosca

pjrose said:


> I got on at 10AM and kept hitting Try Again till I got seats I liked.  Good grief, TicketMaster sure sticks on the extra charges!
> 
> We'll be at the one in Reading PA - me, DD, and our exchange student from Germany.  We opted to leave DH at home and get more expensive tickets
> 
> Which show are you going to?



Wilkes-Barre PA. We are in the middle, floor, row P. Yeah, expensive as heck, aren't they? Whatever, we go to maybe one show every 2 or 3 years. No vacation this year, vacation is going to be taking DD to college. I told a buddy at work we got tickets, he said his wife went last year and thought it was awful. Whatever, if it stinks at least we tried.


----------



## pjrose

Mosca said:


> Wilkes-Barre PA. We are in the middle, floor, row P. Yeah, expensive as heck, aren't they? Whatever, we go to maybe one show every 2 or 3 years. No vacation this year, vacation is going to be taking DD to college. I told a buddy at work we got tickets, he said his wife went last year and thought it was awful. Whatever, if it stinks at least we tried.



We went two years ago, and it was great - Ace Young, Mandissa, and Kathryn McPhee are the only ones who were memorable.  

We're on the side close to the stage up about half way, $250 for three. The less expensive seats had us at the far end.  I've never spent this much for tickets, and hope never to again, but we really want to see Adam and Allison.  We will also have a guest student from Germany, and I want to take her places.


----------



## Carol C

pjrose said:


> We went two years ago, and it was great - Ace Young, Mandissa, and Kathryn McPhee are the only ones who were memorable.
> 
> We're on the side close to the stage up about half way, $250 for three. The less expensive seats had us at the far end.  I've never spent this much for tickets, and hope never to again, but we really want to see Adam and Allison.  We will also have a guest student from Germany, and I want to take her places.



Yowza! If I had that kind of money I'd go see NIN with Jane's Addiction, or Heart with Joan Jett opening, or...No Doubt. Love them...love Gwen solo, too. All these bands are currently touring & coming to my town...but I'm broke.


----------



## SueDonJ

pjrose said:


> We went two years ago, and it was great - Ace Young, Mandissa, and Kathryn McPhee are the only ones who were memorable.
> 
> We're on the side close to the stage up about half way, $250 for three. The less expensive seats had us at the far end.  I've never spent this much for tickets, and hope never to again, but we really want to see Adam and Allison.  We will also have a guest student from Germany, and I want to take her places.



Wow, she can't ask for anything more American than Idol!!  Imagine how much clout she'll have when she goes back home and tells her friends that she saw a Tour show.  Great for her, and good for you for including her!


----------



## pjrose

Carol C said:


> Yowza! If I had that kind of money I'd go see NIN with Jane's Addiction, or Heart with Joan Jett opening, or...No Doubt. Love them...love Gwen solo, too. All these bands are currently touring & coming to my town...but I'm broke.



You're right, it IS a ton of money.  Originally DH was going to go too, but paying for four would have been even worse.  This is the first - and probably last - time I've spent anything even close to that for tickets.  David Archuleta cost us $20 each x 2, and AI 2 years ago was about $100 for two on eBay. Oh yeah, we did an ice show for $10 each a month ago.  That's it for performances in the last few years (other than movies).   

We tried to get the less expensive $40 tickets, but the seats were sooooo far away from the stage, so we made an exception.  If it weren't for Adam  we wouldn't even be going!    I'm expecting a phenomenal show and certainly hope the 2 teenagers are VERY appreciative.


----------



## riverside

Just got my tickets today for Grand Rapids, Michigan.  I actually thought they were cheap.  I paid more than that last year to go see the Lions play and they didn't win a game!!!


----------



## BocaBum99

riverside said:


> Just got my tickets today for Grand Rapids, Michigan.  I actually thought they were cheap.  I paid more than that last year to go see the Lions play and they didn't win a game!!!



Given how much the Lion's are paying for Matthew Stafford, expect ticket prices to go even higher.


----------



## riverside

BocaBum99 said:


> Given how much the Lion's are paying for Matthew Stafford, expect ticket prices to go even higher.



If he can win even ONE game it will be worth every penny!


----------



## SDKath

OMG!  Adam is on the front cover of Entertainment Weekly.  I have lost all hope of this show being a fair talent competition!   

I don't even know if it's worth watching any of the last episodes.  After all, AI had him winning from day 1.   


Katherine


----------



## Janette

I'm not in the vicinity of any of the concerts. So sad that timeshare vacations are keeping me from seeing these great young people. Good luck to the Lions! I'll be sitting in Athens, Ga with my DAWGS and missing Stafford and Knowshon. It's nice to be a senior citizen and still be able to appreciate the talent of young people. I can't wait until Tues night.


----------



## BocaBum99

riverside said:


> If he can win even ONE game it will be worth every penny!



Wow. A fan who has been so beaten down that a 1-15 season is worth $72M.

That makes a Superbowl worth about $1B.


----------



## Rose Pink

BocaBum99 said:


> Wow. A fan who has been so beaten down that a 1-15 season is worth $72M.
> 
> That makes a Superbowl worth about $1B.


 
Maybe Adam Lambert will perform at half-time.


----------



## SueDonJ

Rose Pink said:


> Maybe Adam Lambert will perform at half-time.



BWAHAHAHAhahahahahahahaaaa!!!!  That was good.  :hysterical:


----------



## pjrose

Rose Pink said:


> Maybe Adam Lambert will perform at half-time.



Maybe in a few years he will


----------



## BocaBum99

pjrose said:


> Maybe in a few years he will



Maybe next year.


----------



## pjrose

SDKath said:


> OMG!  Adam is on the front cover of Entertainment Weekly.  I have lost all hope of this show being a fair talent competition!
> 
> I don't even know if it's worth watching any of the last episodes.  After all, AI had him winning from day 1.
> 
> Katherine



That kind of publicity doesn't seem fair to the rest, but the show can't issue a gag order to the press.

I wasn't too impressed with the article; much of it was speculation about Adam's personal life, with the author saying that of course it doesn't or shouldn't matter.  

Interesting video that discusses several contestants:

http://www.ew.com/ew/package/0,,200...3887239001&bclid=3343000001&bctid=21924398001


----------



## SDKath

I am glad you posted the llink to the Entertainment Weekly "Idolatry" video series.  I actually watch those videos all the time because they are hillariously funny.  The columnist also writes recaps of the shows and I literally LOL when I read them.  I think they put up new ones on Fridays and Mondays and they are a great source of entertainment for geeky old me.  

Katherine


----------



## Rose Pink

*Coming to a grocery store near you . . .*

I've been told that David Archuletta will be coming to the grocery store near my home.  Apparently, he will be a guest on a radio station that is doing a remote from the store.


----------



## SDKath

OOOOOOOOOH!  I cannot wait for tonight !!!!!!!!!!  I am giddy with anticipation.    What is WRONG with me???

Katherine


----------



## Rose Pink

SDKath said:


> What is WRONG with me???
> 
> Katherine


 
Maybe you don't get enough chocolate.


----------



## SDKath

Rose Pink said:


> Maybe you don't get enough chocolate.



I am reading this chewing on a (small) piece of brownie.  :hysterical: 

You are so right!  I feel much better now.   Less shaky...

Katherine


----------



## pjrose

Hmmm.....well, I liked all three, in different ways and for different reasons.  It's hard to articulate.  

I don't particularly like the hoarseness of Danny's voice, but I can understand why people like him so much. Kris had some moments that sounded kind of weird, but he also was really good.  (DD hated what he did to Kanye's song.)  Still love Adam for the entertainment experience - the moves, the looks - but I've got to admit I prefer his voice when he starts out slow and I don't like it so much when he gets worked up. 

I did the eyes-closed bit for awhile, and found myself wanting to push another station on my car radio (figuratively, of course) several times for each of them.   

It's going to be an interesting show tomorrow night.


----------



## pjrose

SDKath said:


> I am reading this chewing on a (small) piece of brownie.  :hysterical:
> 
> You are so right!  I feel much better now.   Less shaky...
> 
> Katherine



I wish I could just eat a small piece - or just one brownie.  Unfortunately I can't have chocolate in the house because I can't control myself around it!  DD and DH literally have to hide it from me and my 4AM hungries :annoyed:   Why can't someone make chocolate as healthy and non-caloric as broccoli, or just chocolate-flavored broccoli   ??


----------



## TUGBrian

1. Dannys 2nd song
2. Kris' 2nd song
3. adams 1st song
4. dannys 1st song
5. kris' 1st song
6. adams 2nd song

JMHO

brutal choice to make for tomorrow.

Id like to see danny vs adam for a singing battle....however kris is EASILY the most creative person ever to get on that stage.


----------



## Steve

*Kris*

I definitely liked Kris the best...despite a few weak moments on the first song. I liked Danny second best.  I just can't stand Adam.  The judges love him...and he can certainly hit the high notes...but he screams rather than sings.  

Steve


----------



## Sandy VDH

I love love love U2 and thought Adam did a bad job on ONE.


----------



## Rose Pink

Steve said:


> I definitely liked Kris the best...despite a few weak moments on the first song. I liked Danny second best. I just can't stand Adam. The judges love him...and he can certainly hit the high notes...but he screams rather than sings.
> 
> Steve


 
Those are very close to my thoughts. It's a toss up for me between Danny and Kris. I like them both. Adam didn't fail to disappoint. When he started singing the U2 song I was pleasantly surprised but then he resorted to his usual screeching/screaming on the big notes. I wonder if he does that because he can't actually _sing_ them.

I think the judges behave in very poor taste. The interplay between Paula and Simon is downright rude to the contestants. They get so caught up in each other that they ignore what is happening on stage. The other female judge is so sickeningly in love with Adam that she looks unhappy when Danny and Kris do well. She seems like she is in pain if she has to compliment them. And then Simon urging Adam's fans to get out the vote was blatantly biased and in poor taste.

I can hardly wait for "So You Think You Can Dance." It's a much better show than Idol.


----------



## SDKath

I am redialing Chris's number over and over again.  I didn't think he was fabulous but Danny is SO ANNOYING and Adam just butchered one of my favorite songs of all time, One.

UGH.  I actually think they were all kinda bad.  Adam belongs in a theater.  His facial expressions are driving me bonkers.  He started out One just beautifully (and quietly) and then went on the scream his head off for the rest of it.  I mean WHY??  Why could he not do another "Mad World" type song interpretation for One???  That would have been so much more perfect.

I am just voting to vote for the underdog but in my mind, this has been a disappointing season.  And yes, Simon saying "vote for Adam" was just beyond ridiculous!!!

Katherine


----------



## BevL

I've been a huge Adam fan and of course, I can't vote but it's really too close to call.

They were all really good tonight and it's the closest three way I can remember in my years of watching.  Nothing will surprise me tomorrow.

Edited to add:

I just listened to the "original" versions of some of the songs I wasn't as familiar with.  Kris's version of Heartless was definitely the most original and Danny's version of You are So Beautiful was excellent.  Adam definitely was not the clear winner he usually is.

Geez, it's even closer than I thought a few minutes ago.

Good news is that each of these young men I believe has a career as an artist ahead of them.


----------



## ace2000

I agree with the above mentioned comments about Adam's performance of One. It is also one of my all-time favorites and if anyone wants to see the genuine version of the song go to youtube and search for 'U2 One' and also check out the Mary Blige performance (with Bono's opening) of the same song, Blige's version was even a notch better than the original. 

Adam's was far worse, and didn't even come close. Not only that, if you know the original, you start to realize how Adam is so far from the 'rock god' title that the judges have bestowed on him.

I still believe the judges are trying hard to manipulate the process with their comments. And this show, you even had Simon begging the audience to 'not take anything for granted' and be sure to take the time to phone in their votes for Adam. And another comment by Paula was made about 'seeing you in the Finals and declaring him already the winner of American Idol'. The judges want Adam to make the finals in a really bad way!

Having said all of that, Adam is in real trouble of being voted off. DialIdol has all three of them in a horse race, within a point of each other. So now tonight, any one of the three could be voted off.

Kudos for Kris for coming so far in the competition. He held his own last night and has a legitimate chance now. 

I'm still going to predict Danny and Adam in the finals, however, anything can happen tonight. And wouldn't it be a shocker to see Adam voted out?


----------



## BocaBum99

I liked Kris' second song the best.  I really didn't care that much for Adam's performances and I am an Adam fan.  I like Danny's first song better than his second.

This vote can go any way.  At this point, it doesn't matter.  All three are stars.


----------



## Elan

I wasn't impressed by anything I heard last night.  All ok, nothing great -- which was disappointing given the song choice format.  I agree with ace2000 that it's a crap shoot from here on out, and also agree that naming a winner is inconsequential.  All 3 will cut records, and then the public can vote with their dollars.

  Jim


----------



## Rose Pink

I just read that Simon had appeared on Oprah earlier this week and predicted Adam will win.  No wonder he admonished everyone to vote for him last night.  He doesn't want to be wrong--again.


----------



## ace2000

Rose Pink said:


> I just read that Simon had appeared on Oprah earlier this week and predicted Adam will win. No wonder he admonished everyone to vote for him last night. He doesn't want to be wrong--again.


 
I saw a replay of the Oprah show, and it was very interesting.  They started the show with Susan Boyle, which was ok.  But then, the rest of the show was made up of other foreign talent.  It was a great show to watch!

Escala 
Eurovision
Jane Zhang 
Signature  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaBsshIYT2w

All can be looked up on YouTube, and should be checked out.  They were great!  I posted the link for Signature.  

I don't know if Simon has them under contract or not, but someone is making a fortune off of these talent shows!


----------



## SueDonJ

With the Celtics and the Bruins playing last night, we missed AI.  I love Kris and am happy that it appears he did well.  Does anybody know where I can catch videos online?


----------



## pjrose

All the videos are available on americanidol.com.  Click Videos, then Performances.  You can also download them through ITunes or via other means.....


----------



## pjrose

*Another Adam Fan who wasn't impressed*

OK, I've got to admit it, as much as I love Adam I have been disappointed at parts of his performances lately.

I love love love the emotional slow melodic starts, but then sometimes he just gets too worked up and it isn't a pleasure to listen to any more.  

I, too, am absolutely disgusted by Simon's remarks about voting.  I've posted many times that I don't like the way they fawn/slobber over Adam, but Simon's comments were downright unethical.  

I wish Allison were still in it!


----------



## Mosca

Elan said:


> I wasn't impressed by anything I heard last night.  All ok, nothing great -- which was disappointing given the song choice format.  I agree with ace2000 that it's a crap shoot from here on out, and also agree that naming a winner is inconsequential.  All 3 will cut records, and then the public can vote with their dollars.
> 
> Jim



I agree. I listened rather than watched, and nothing I heard really impressed me at all. Overall it was far worse than last week's show. IMO the most talented contestant left Wednesday last.


----------



## Timeshare Von

ace2000 said:


> And wouldn't it be a shocker to see Adam voted out?



I'm hoping!!!!


----------



## Janette

One more vote for "bye, bye, Adam". Poor Kara would probably have a seizure.


----------



## mayson12

I think the judges are doing Adam a disservice by drooling over him every week.  It's gotten so hard to stomach. I was actually glad to see him make the bottom two, mostly because the judges have all been pushing so hard for him.

That said, does anyone else think the judges critiques are getting so predictable?    

Randy:  "Look.  Check it out, check it out.  Vocals were pitchy for me, but you can definitely sing.  I don't know, it was just a'ight for me dawg.  Just keepin' it real."  

Kara:  That...was...brilliant..  The phrasing, the artistry.  That could be on the radio to..day!  I have just one thing to say:  phe.....nom...e....nal

Paula:  Week after week you take us on this beautiful journey with you and we are all honored just to be in the presence of this talent that just emanates from you.  You look beautiful, by the way.

Simon:  Hated the arrangement, hated the outfit.  No, seriously you look like a vendor at a state fair or something.  The vocals were okay, but I don't think you believe that you can win.  [to the audience] Shut Up!


Sandy


----------



## Karen G

mayson12 said:


> That said, does anyone else think the judges critiques are getting so predictable?


Besides being predictable, they are behaving badly, too, except for Randy. He still acts like a grown-up.  The childish antics of Paula & Simon & now Kara are out of place and very unprofessional.  All the attention should be directed to the contestants & not the judges.  I find them very tiresome.


----------



## wackymother

mayson12 said:


> Paula:  Week after week you take us on this beautiful journey with you and we are all honored just to be in the presence of this talent that just emanates from you.  You look beautiful, by the way.
> 
> Sandy



LOL! I love this! :rofl:


----------



## BocaBum99

Janette said:


> One more vote for "bye, bye, Adam". Poor Kara would probably have a seizure.



Adam deserves to win, but you never know what will happen in a popularity contest.

I think they should have two types of votes.  Votes "for" an idol contestant and vote "against" an idol contestant.  I'll bet that would be pretty illuminating.


----------



## Sandy VDH

I never vote, well last night I voted.  For Chris and Danny, just so they would have a few more votes that normally aren't there.


----------



## Rose Pink

Sandy Lovell said:


> I never vote, well last night I voted. For Chris and Danny, just so they would have a few more votes that normally aren't there.


 
That's exactly what I did.  Wasn't going to vote this season but I just can't stomach Adam anymore.


----------



## timeos2

Based on the season of performances it should be a Danny & Adam final. But for the first time Kris actually made a case to stay (I would have booted him & kept Allison). But Adam is safe so the choice we have to make is Danny Geeky or Kris Bland.  Again on the whole season I'd pick Danny but it could go Kris' way (last week I never would have said that).  Adam is head and shoulders the best talent no matter how you feel about him personally. He has been out to win since day 1 and only stumbled a bit last night. The other two are much weaker and the votes most likely split between them. The only shock will be if Adam was voted off (But I'm 99.9% sure it won't happen. Therefore you can safely assume a Danny/Kris final based on my prognostication skills!)


----------



## grest

I agree with John.  It's hard to disregard Adam's enormous talent, even if you don't like him personally.
Connie


----------



## Ann-Marie

I did not like any of the performances last night.  It's not even fun to watch anymore since Allison is gone.


----------



## pjrose

SDKath said:


> *Randy:* "Boss, you are the bomb, dawwwwg.  You rocked the HOUSE!"
> *Kara:* "I have 5 words for you: Boss you are a package artist.  You infused feeling into the song where others couldn't.  You have it all -- good looks, raspy voice and a sexy vibe about you.  I luv your passion and committment to the business."
> *Paula:* "Here are some crayon drawings of you that I wanted to give to Simon (climbs up on Simon's lap and starts smooching/biting him)."
> *Simon:* "That was HORRIFIC.  You sounded so completely karaoke.  This is completely the wrong song for you.  You are like a little wannabeee...  Bono.  Yes, that's right.  Bono.  But you aren't even wearing his cool glasses.  You are in serious danger of going home tomorrow.  And we are NOT saving you (even though we will pretend to deliberate tomorrow for the sake of our ratings)."





mayson12 said:


> ...
> 
> Randy:  "Look.  Check it out, check it out.  Vocals were pitchy for me, but you can definitely sing.  I don't know, it was just a'ight for me dawg.  Just keepin' it real."
> 
> Kara:  That...was...brilliant..  The phrasing, the artistry.  That could be on the radio to..day!  I have just one thing to say:  phe.....nom...e....nal
> 
> Paula:  Week after week you take us on this beautiful journey with you and we are all honored just to be in the presence of this talent that just emanates from you.  You look beautiful, by the way.
> 
> Simon:  Hated the arrangement, hated the outfit.  No, seriously you look like a vendor at a state fair or something.  The vocals were okay, but I don't think you believe that you can win.  [to the audience] Shut Up!
> 
> 
> Sandy



Great job you two!


----------



## ace2000

pjrose said:


> Great job you two!


 

LOL - I did the same... and dug through the history for that previous post.  Nicely done to both of you!

I would like to take this opportunity to wish both Danny and Kris the best of luck this evening!  
:rofl:


----------



## TUGBrian

boooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> boooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



No kidding . . . although I sorta thought there was a good chance Kris would make the finale.


----------



## Timeshare Von

No reason to watch next Wednesday now . . . good thing since it's DH's birthday


----------



## jamstew

WOO-HOO. Adam rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Too bad I can't vote next week since I'll be at Disney World


----------



## ace2000

no further comment from me at this time...


----------



## pjrose

ace2000 said:


> no further comment from me at this time...



Hugs.

Actually I was kind of expecting to be the one not commenting.....


----------



## ace2000

LOL - congrats to the Adam and Kris fans out there.  It'll be an interesting final!  Totally different styles...

Still looking forward to it.


----------



## SueDonJ

SDKath:  _"Paula: "Here are some crayon drawings of you that I wanted to give to Simon (climbs up on Simon's lap and starts smooching/biting him)."_

This line is truly one of the funniest things I have EVER read online (over 12 years, yikes!) and I am laughing _out loud for real_ just as much now as I did the first time I saw it.  Thanks for digging through to find it!  :hysterical:  

I still haven't gotten a chance to see last night's performances but I'm guessing from reading here that Kris is in for next week?  I'm very happy.


----------



## dioxide45

Yay!!!!!

Well since the beans are already spilled for tonight, here is my analysis.

Contrary to what most people think. I don't think Adam will win it. Only 1MM votes separated the top two. Who are those who voted for Danny likely to vote for in the finale? I for one think they are more likely to vote Kris's way rather than towards Adam. I am sure that a percentage of those who voted for Danny will not vote at all, another small percentage will vote for Adam, but most will send their votes to Kris. So my prediction is a Kris as the next American Idol


----------



## normab

I think that Adam has talent but he screams too much in most of his songs.  He needs to tone it down for me to listen to his music. (Even though I am an old fart I did listen to some rock over the years and his extended screaming is too much for me). And I have not enjoyed how much Simon is pushing for him--he see $$$ potential in Adam, and if Adam doesn't win, someone else could be his record label and Simon would lose out.

No matter who wins, I think the record sales tell the truth in the end.  We have already seen a couple of people not win and outsell the idols who beat them that year.  So we shall see...

Regarding Kara,  I do not think she knows how to be professional or an adult and she needs to go.  I liked the original 3 but wouldn't miss Simon if another good music "critic" joined them.


----------



## Steve

It was an exciting night.  I'm really glad to see Kris in the finale.  Some people here have said repeatedly that he isn't as talented as Danny or Adam, but I disagree.  Kris has talent, he's creative, and he's fun to listen to.  I rarely vote for anyone on this show, but last night I did...and I'm certainly happy with the results.

Go, Kris!

Steve


----------



## pjrose

dioxide45 said:


> . . . .
> Contrary to what most people think. I don't think Adam will win it. Only 1MM votes separated the top two. Who are those who voted for Danny likely to vote for in the finale? I for one think they are more likely to vote Kris's way rather than towards Adam. I am sure that a percentage of those who voted for Danny will not vote at all, another small percentage will vote for Adam, but most will send their votes to Kris. So my prediction is a Kris as the next American Idol



Interesting analysis - makes sense.  Doesn't change my fave.....but I think you've got a good point there.

I have just loved seeing Kris's face the last few weeks.  I think he's been genuinely shocked to keep moving forward.


----------



## BevL

dioxide45 said:


> Yay!!!!!
> 
> Well since the beans are already spilled for tonight, here is my analysis.
> 
> Contrary to what most people think. I don't think Adam will win it. Only 1MM votes separated the top two. Who are those who voted for Danny likely to vote for in the finale? I for one think they are more likely to vote Kris's way rather than towards Adam. I am sure that a percentage of those who voted for Danny will not vote at all, another small percentage will vote for Adam, but most will send their votes to Kris. So my prediction is a Kris as the next American Idol



That is a very good thought.  I think people either love or hate Adam - there's nothing to dislike about Kris and he's very good.  Doesn't hurt that he's very, VERY cute.

Danny was my least favourite of the three, so I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## Troopers

Gotta vote for Kris...I can't stand screaming screeching Adam.


----------



## SDKath

Troopers said:


> Gotta vote for Kris...I can't stand screaming screeching Adam.



YEAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!     

I am thrilled!!  I cannot be happier.  Don't get me wrong, Danny was talented but he is so smug in his interviews I just want to punch him!  From the first moment when he kept referring to his deceased wife and looking heavenward when singing, I wanted to :ignore: .  And then that ridiculous song 2 weeks ago when he screeched and then managed to advance while Rocker Chick Allison was sent home -- that was insane.  I am so happy to have him off the show finally.

Between Adam and Chris, I have to say both are talented within their own styles.  However, Adam oversings and overacts everything and Chris is not the powerhouse singer that we expect from a winner (nor is he in tune sometimes).  

The one and only reason I am going to vote for Chris next week will be to put a stick into Simon and the AI producer's eyes because they have been PUSHING Adam since day one and basically had him winning the show from the first moment on.  He got the special spot (he is always last) and the special lighting and special camerawork and everything else that they could possibly do to make him the most appealing candidate on the show.  That and Simon basically begging people to vote for him last night.  Gimme a break!!

I HATE MANIPULATION!  So unless Chris completely chokes, I am totally voting for him just to make AI mad!!  Because that's how mature I am.  :hysterical: 

Katherine


----------



## BocaBum99

ace2000 said:


> And wouldn't it be a shocker to see Adam voted out?



Yes, it would.  But, nobody should be surprised that Danny got voted off tonight.


----------



## BocaBum99

ace2000 said:


> Ahem...  Man I hate being right about this show week after week!
> 
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=716135&postcount=559



And wrong when it matters?


----------



## Elan

I certainly won't be surprised if Kris wins.  I think that Gokey and Kris were splitting the older viewer's votes, and Kris was always getting the majority of teeny bopper votes.  With Danny gone, Kris will likely have the majority of both factions in his corner.  It may be enough to push him past Adam.  I won't be disappointed if Kris wins, because Adam has already demonstrated his immense talent.  

  BTW, my least favorite Idol winner (Jordin Sparks) sucked last night.  That was truly an awful performance in every respect.  Where's the "retching" emoticon when you need it?


  Jim


----------



## Rose Pink

*Happy and Sad*

I am happy Kris is staying. Sad that Danny is gone. I never found Danny irritating like some of you have. I liked his positive attitude. I could see him struggling to maintain it in the wake of his wife's recent death. Knowing how hard it is to maintain a positive outlook when all you really want to do is put a blanket over your head and cry your eyes out (from personal experience), I am impressed. Of course, he could be falling apart in his personal moments but having to mourn in the public eye while at the same time keeping it happy for AI must be an enormous emotional challenge.




grest said:


> I agree with John. It's hard to disregard Adam's enormous talent, even if you don't like him personally.
> Connie


 
 I don't understand this comment. I do not dislike Adam personally. I don't know him personally. I dislike his wretched screeching. He can't seem to hit a big note without screeching. To me, that is not talent. His voice is not as melodic as either Danny's or Kris'. If I want to hear screeching, I'll get a parrot.


----------



## Rose Pink

Elan said:


> .
> 
> BTW, my least favorite Idol winner (Jordin Sparks) sucked last night. That was truly an awful performance in every respect. Where's the "retching" emoticon when you need it?
> 
> 
> Jim


 
I agree with you. I was disappointed when she won and last night was awful. The Katie whoever was painfully terrible, too. (and the Adam Lambert cape was in poor taste because the competition is not over--some day it will be funny but now it just looked like another blatant attempt by AI to promote him)

Seems most of the professional talent is bad on AI. I've been wondering if I need a better television set. Maybe I just need to switch channels to another program. AI is getting on my nerves--and much of it has to do with the immature behavior of the judges.


----------



## ace2000

So next week, we have the 'rock god' named Adam... and we have the 'good ol boy' named Kris. Good vs. Evil... (just kidding...)

The judges comments will be interesting next week. Adam has made it through to the finals... so keeping Adam alive (for the ratings) will no longer be a factor in the comments. 

I thought the performer wearing the Adam cape should not have been allowed. But, who cares? If anything something like that will hurt Adam as opposed to helping him.

I thought Kris won the night on Tuesday. His performance of 'Apologize' was as good as the original. And he hit a grand slam with 'Heartless'. 

Danny was very unfortunate to have Paula pick out his song, and he also made a mistake with his other song choice - he sang that second song very well, but wrong choice. Over the years, Paula has actually harmed several of the contestant's chances. Year after year, she is continually singling out one or two performers and cajoling them to dance. And when you look at the previous winners, none of them are dancers (at least I can't think of any).

For the past several weeks, Danny treaded water, and Kris constantly improved. Kris has been flying under the radar and his strategy has paid off. He has a very good shot at winning.

Once again, you have the show going out of their way to mention that there were just a million votes separating the top 2. That was another attempt to drum up interest for the finals show. Adam has had so much talk and press, that he appears to be a shoe-in to win. However, that is far from the truth.


----------



## ace2000

ace2000 said:


> And when you look at the previous winners, none of them are dancers (at least I can't think of any).


 
In a very odd way, Taylor Hicks may have been the best dancer of all the winners.  Taylor was just plain odd anyhow, but very likeable.


----------



## icydog

jamstew said:


> WOO-HOO. Adam rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Too bad I can't vote next week since I'll be at Disney World


Use your cell phone!! Don't let Adam down.


----------



## Mosca

Rose Pink said:


> AI is getting on my nerves--and much of it has to do with the immature behavior of the judges.



Scuttlebutt is that the judges' bickering was due to the fact that they were all invited to work with the singer whose song they picked during the week... but only one judge actually showed up and did that. Guess who? Yep, Simon. His criticism of Kara was essentially, "You can't skip your opportunity to work with Kris and then criticize him for not doing the song the way you want him to." IMO, Kris made a smart move; remember, they all flew halfway across the country during the week, and also had to get _two_ songs ready for the show. Kris decided to put all his effort into the second song, the one he got to pick (and that he's probably done before), and the one that would be most memorable; end on a high note!

Source of the info, and also of the analysis: MJsbigblog, which I can't link right now because it appears overwhelmed by people looking for Idol info. The scuttlebutt came from a tweet by one of the backup singers.


----------



## Blues

Elan said:


> BTW, my least favorite Idol winner (Jordin Sparks) sucked last night.  That was truly an awful performance in every respect.  Where's the "retching" emoticon when you need it?



I agree with you about her performance.  The thing is, I actually enjoyed her when she was on AI, and was happy she won.  I liked the genuine, bubbly teenager with a powerful voice that she was back then.  Couldn't stand the over-produced, overacting robot that we saw last night.  Ugh, what did they do to her?  Awful.  Abysmal.


----------



## pjrose

Rose Pink said:


> ... The Katie whoever was painfully terrible, too. (and the Adam Lambert cape was in poor taste because the competition is not over--some day it will be funny but now it just looked like another blatant attempt by AI to promote him)
> 
> Seems most of the professional talent is bad on AI. I've been wondering if I need a better television set. Maybe I just need to switch channels to another program. AI is getting on my nerves--and much of it has to do with the immature behavior of the judges.



Add Katy Perry to the list with Lady Ga Ga (Lady Gag Gag?) and Gwen Stefani, along with some of the others I've already (thankfully) managed to forget - let's see, the older man who looked lecherously ridiculous singing a love duet with a female contestant, and the one with his pants falling down.....My favorite comment during all of those was Ewwwwwww.  

The cape on the pseudo-Elvis get-up was in terrible taste - at first we thought it would be switched for Kris and Danny capes during the performance, which would have been fine, but it wasn't.  

And yes, yes, yes, the judges behavior is inappropriate, annoying, unprofessional, etc etc etc.  Many people find that entertaining, unfortunately.  

I don't really even like that they are called judges, as after the top 12 (or 24?) are chosen, they are no longer making decisions.  I'd rather they were called commentators or critics or something like that.  

Out of an hour of TV we get to hear about 12 minutes of songs by the three contestants (final three) or 8-10 minutes (final four-five).  Thank goodness for technology that lets us watch just the performances and skip the rest!  

And now that Ace  has been shown to not be always right, may I take out my crystal ball.....

It's fuzzy about next week, but I wouldn't be in the least surprised if Kris wins....way too close to call.....

A few years from now . . . .    
*Adam* will sell CDs, but will be most successful as a stage performer, in sold-out concerts and perhaps in some big Broadway musicals and movies - Cats, remakes of all the greaser classics......  
*Danny* will have a respectable recording career, but won't be a big name.   
*Kris* will disappear into the ether with all the other talented likeable attractive contestants whose names we barely remember.
*Allison* will become the most successful recording artist of this season's contestants.​


----------



## jamstew

icydog said:


> Use your cell phone!! Don't let Adam down.



I thought about that, but I don't know how I'd get the number(s) to call since I won't be able to watch the show


----------



## ace2000

jamstew said:


> I thought about that, but I'm not sure how I would get the number(s) to call


 
Don't worry about it... Adam is a lock to win it anyhow...

:rofl:


----------



## BevL

pjrose said:


> . . . let's see, the older man who looked lecherously ridiculous singing a love duet with a female contestant . . .



That was Smokey Robinson singing with Jess Stone.  Two great performers, I mean, Smokey Robinson is legendary as both a performer and writer, but AI pairing the two was a bit disconcerting.

Stevie Wonder was good.  Didn't mind Jamie Fox.  Duet between Randy Travis and Carrie Underwood was great.  

But most of the "talent" has been horrible.  I'm sure it's basically advertising and no doubt all of those "stars" are tied in to the same company as AI.


----------



## BevL

pjrose said:


> . . . . A few years from now . . . .
> *Adam* will sell CDs, but will be most successful as a stage performer, in sold-out concerts and perhaps in some big Broadway musicals and movies - Cats, remakes of all the greaser classics......
> *Danny* will have a respectable recording career, but won't be a big name.
> *Kris* will disappear into the ether with all the other talented likeable attractive contestants whose names we barely remember.
> *Allison* will become the most successful recording artist of this season's contestants.​



Can't disagree with this other than I think Kris will have a respectable career, something along the lines of Elliott Yamin.  Not someone you immediately think of as an American Idol "star", but doing quite well for himself in a career he no doubt loves.  And looking back to that particular season, he's definitely done better than number one and number two that year, Taylor Hicks and Kat McPhee.

But definitely too close to call this year.


----------



## TUGBrian

and yea, i remember thinkin katy perry should have gotten a "gong" from the start.  what on earth was that?


----------



## ace2000

BevL said:


> Stevie Wonder was good. Didn't mind Jamie Fox. Duet between Randy Travis and Carrie Underwood was great.


 
I agree...  Carrie Underwood/Randy Travis had the song of the year in my book.  

I just don't relate to all the other stuff they've put out there.  Does this mean I'm getting old???


----------



## pjrose

jamstew said:


> I thought about that, but I don't know how I'd get the number(s) to call since I won't be able to watch the show



The only difference in the last digit - call 01 and you'll get a recording thanking you for voting for either Kris or Adam, and if it's the wrong one, then call 02 a few times!


----------



## pjrose

BevL said:


> That was Smokey Robinson singing with Jess Stone.  Two great performers, I mean, Smokey Robinson is legendary as both a performer and writer, but AI pairing the two was a bit disconcerting.
> 
> Stevie Wonder was good.  Didn't mind Jamie Fox.  Duet between Randy Travis and Carrie Underwood was great.
> 
> But most of the "talent" has been horrible.  I'm sure it's basically advertising and no doubt all of those "stars" are tied in to the same company as AI.



I was thinking of Randy Travis and Carrie Underwood, but yes, the Smokey Robinson Jess Stone pairing was also a bit odd.


----------



## DaveNV

Reading back up this thread, I need to say:  Man, this is a TOUGH crowd!!!  :hysterical: 

I don't care much between the final three who wins the title - they'll ALL be making records, and trying to have a career.  So at this point the name of the winner is kind of a moot point.

But I wanted to mention that while watching Adam go into hyperdrive hitting his high notes, seeing his earrings and painted fingernails and eye makeup, it suddenly struck me that he'd make an outstanding female impersonator.  I had disturbing visions of him in a dress and wig channeling Patti Labelle.  No lip-sync required.  Next stop:  Las Vegas and La Cage Au Folles...   

Dave


----------



## thinze3

pjrose said:


> ..... A few years from now . . . .
> *Adam* will sell CDs, but will be most successful as a stage performer, in sold-out concerts and perhaps in some big Broadway musicals and movies - Cats, remakes of all the greaser classics......
> *Danny* will have a respectable recording career, but won't be a big name.
> *Kris* will disappear into the ether with all the other talented likeable attractive contestants whose names we barely remember.
> *Allison* will become the most successful recording artist of this season's contestants.​




My coworker and I had this exact discussion at lunch. We both thought that Chris and Danny will fade away quickly after selling enough albums to live off of. Adam and Allison, however, will most likely have a better chance of sticking around.

We both think that Adam could have a phenominal first album (or two) and concert presence, and then *possibly* make it huge. Otherwise he may just "do alright" after that. Either way he will sell enough albums and tickets to live happily ever after.


Allison has a real chance to actually become a star and be on mainstream radio for years.


----------



## SDKath

pjrose said:


> The only difference in the last digit - call 01 and you'll get a recording thanking you for voting for either Kris or Adam, and if it's the wrong one, then call 02 a few times!



Actually it says "Thank you for voting for contestant 2" without saying their names.  I heard this over and over again 2 days ago so I have it engrained in my head.  At one point, I panicked because I didn't remember which person was which and I was worried I might have just voted 100 times for Danny.  Hee hee.

Katherine


----------



## Jaybee

Hmmm, strange...I thought she was talking about Randy Travis and Carrie Underwood.  How could we choose? LOL!




BevL said:


> That was Smokey Robinson singing with Jess Stone.  Two great performers, I mean, Smokey Robinson is legendary as both a performer and writer, but AI pairing the two was a bit disconcerting.
> 
> Stevie Wonder was good.  Didn't mind Jamie Fox.  Duet between Randy Travis and Carrie Underwood was great.
> 
> But most of the "talent" has been horrible.  I'm sure it's basically advertising and no doubt all of those "stars" are tied in to the same company as AI.


----------



## Jaybee

I was sorry to see Danny go, also.  I agree with pjrose that I never saw any egocentricity in Danny...just a guy who was feeling very lucky, and enjoying the ride. It was nice to see him reunited with his one man support group, Jamal, when he went home.
I think Chris & Danny could both out-sing Adam, and I really resented that "kook in the Kape" with Adam's name on it. He's all show-biz, and will probably win on showmanship. 
I like pj's forecast.  It sounds pretty accurate.
Kara really irritates the hell out of me with her high sounding rhetoric, and it sounded really idiotic when she criticized Kris for his arrangement of the song.


----------



## Rose Pink

Mosca said:


> Scuttlebutt is that the judges' bickering was due to the fact that they were all invited to work with the singer whose song they picked during the week... but only one judge actually showed up and did that. Guess who? Yep, Simon. His criticism of Kara was essentially, "You can't skip your opportunity to work with Kris and then criticize him for not doing the song the way you want him to." IMO, Kris made a smart move; remember, they all flew halfway across the country during the week, and also had to get _two_ songs ready for the show. Kris decided to put all his effort into the second song, the one he got to pick (and that he's probably done before), and the one that would be most memorable; end on a high note!
> 
> Source of the info, and also of the analysis: MJsbigblog, which I can't link right now because it appears overwhelmed by people looking for Idol info. The scuttlebutt came from a tweet by one of the backup singers.


 
It didn't surprise me that Kara would criticize Kris--she's too invested in Adam--and doesn't want anyone else to do well. I think it downright poor sportsmanship that she would choose a song for Kris, ignore him and then criticize his performance. Was she _trying _to set him up for failure? She did not succeed. 2 points for Kris. 0 for Kara.

Since Simon chose Adam and chose to coach him while the other two contestants were ignored, one can continue the conspiracy theory of the judges doing all they can to promote Adam.


----------



## pjrose

SDKath said:


> Actually it says "Thank you for voting for contestant 2" without saying their names.  I heard this over and over again 2 days ago so I have it engrained in my head.  At one point, I panicked because I didn't remember which person was which and I was worried I might have just voted 100 times for Danny.  Hee hee.
> 
> Katherine



Ahhh....well, when you text, you do get the person's name in the response.  So you could text 5701, wait for the response to see who you texted for, and go from there.

Or you could call me, and I'll tell you Adam's number


----------



## voyager1

dioxide45 said:


> Yay!!!!!
> 
> Well since the beans are already spilled for tonight, here is my analysis.
> 
> Contrary to what most people think. I don't think Adam will win it. Only 1MM votes separated the top two. Who are those who voted for Danny likely to vote for in the finale? I for one think they are more likely to vote Kris's way rather than towards Adam. I am sure that a percentage of those who voted for Danny will not vote at all, another small percentage will vote for Adam, but most will send their votes to Kris. So my prediction is a Kris as the next American Idol



My analysis precisely!!  My favorite left when Allison walked off the stage.  She had a unique and recognizable voice that will mature well.  Had this been a radio rather than television competition the results among the top 12 might have been quite different.


----------



## jamstew

pjrose said:


> The only difference in the last digit - call 01 and you'll get a recording thanking you for voting for either Kris or Adam, and if it's the wrong one, then call 02 a few times!



I read somewhere earlier today that Kris won the coin toss and elected to go second, so I'm assuming Adam's # will be 866-436-5701. I hope I actually remember to vote. We'll be having dinner at the Brown Derby at DHS that night. My travel buddy was a Danny fan, so I don't know what she'll do. Maybe I can convince her to vote for Adam


----------



## ace2000

jamstew said:


> I read somewhere earlier today that Kris won the coin toss and elected to go second, so I'm assuming Adam's # will be 866-436-5701. I hope I actually remember to vote. We'll be having dinner at the Brown Derby at DHS that night. My travel buddy was a Danny fan, so I don't know what she'll do. Maybe I can convince her to vote for Adam


 
Adam will be needing all the help he can get on Tuesday!


----------



## jamstew

ace2000 said:


> Adam will be needing all the help he can get on Tuesday!



I definitely agree.


----------



## Rose Pink

*Flamboyant Talent*

In the category of flamboyant*talent *I would place Liberace and Elton John (in his early days--not so flamboyant now). Both were highly talented. I still am touched everytime I hear The Last Song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWTkt_ZRMxg&feature=related

In the category of flamboyant talent I would place Cher.

In the category of *flamboyant* talent I would place Adam Lambert. In other words, his talent takes backseat to his "show." Without it, we wouldn't be talking about him. He's like a spicy bean dip. Without the spice, you'd just have bland beans. (eek, I'm sounding like Simon)

Adam _has _to have the fancy lighting, the dramatic walk down the stairs, etc. Kris just needed his guitar. Nothing but his voice and his guitar.


----------



## timeos2

*No contest for my taste*



Rose Pink said:


> Adam _has _to have the fancy lighting, the dramatic walk down the stairs, etc. Kris just needed his guitar. Nothing but his voice and his guitar.



Kris is a middle of the road singer -  how he got this far is a mystery to me. He could be seen on most any cruise ship or local hotel lounge. Absolutely nothing unique or compelling about him.  If they want another Ruben (who has played second fiddle to the runner up since the day he "won") then Kris is the guy. If they want someone who will shake things up and likely be a mega star then Adam fits the bill. Overall talent as well as voice range and quality all are on Adams side. His persona is admittedly a potential turn off - I wasn't impressed with him at the start - but he has shown a real entertainers will.  If talent wins he's a shoo in. If bland and predictable wins then Kris is the obvious choice. I LOVED Jordan Sparks voice & was glad she won but not one song she has done since came close to her talent. I would never buy her cd's. Overall her sales have been disappointing I hear.  So being a winner doesn't mean a great career as there are far too many other factors. As for who deserves to win based on the shows rules and premise it was Jordan - it was David Cook and next week it will be Adam unless he really messes up the last performances. Had Danny gone on there would be two strong voices and styles - a much tougher pick. I really don't see what people are hearing in Kris. Easy pick for me even if I wouldn't want to hang out with the guy (I wouldn't have liked Frank Sinatra as a buddy either. So it goes. Talent isn't personality).


----------



## Timeshare Von

timeos2 said:


> So being a winner doesn't mean a great career as there are far too many other factors.



Can you say Taylor Hicks?

Whatta joke of an "idol".

And for number twos . . . Catherine McPhee . . . and Beatbox Blake have been a big fat zero too.  Oh yeah, and Justin G. who got a TV gig but not for his singing.


----------



## Rose Pink

timeos2 said:


> ...Talent isn't personality.


 
That's the second time you've said that (or something similar) and for the second time I don't understand the comment.  I have no problem with Adam's personality--don't know him personally--don't know if his stage show is anything like his real personality.  _Don't care_.

I just do not find screeching to be pleasant.  I suppose one can say it is a type of talent as not everyone can do it consistently (Danny proved that).  Of course, not everyone can belch out the National Anthem or play a tune with their armpits.


----------



## jamstew

Rose Pink said:


> In the category of flamboyant*talent *I would place Liberace and Elton John (in his early days--not so flamboyant now). Both were highly talented. I still am touched everytime I hear The Last Song.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWTkt_ZRMxg&feature=related
> 
> In the category of flamboyant talent I would place Cher.
> 
> In the category of *flamboyant* talent I would place Adam Lambert. In other words, his talent takes backseat to his "show." Without it, we wouldn't be talking about him. He's like a spicy bean dip. Without the spice, you'd just have bland beans. (eek, I'm sounding like Simon)
> 
> Adam _has _to have the fancy lighting, the dramatic walk down the stairs, etc.



In the category of *talent/talent*, I'd add this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJYyqzUr6jU


----------



## pjrose

jamstew said:


> In the category of *talent/talent*, I'd add this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJYyqzUr6jU



OMG, thank you for posting that link.  I heard it awhile ago when there were far fewer Adam videos online, but had forgotten about it.  Wow.  That plus Tracks of My Tears and perhaps Mad World are awesome.  

If he starts next week with one of his flamboyant strutting pieces like Satisfaction and finishes with one of these heart melting songs,  I think he's unbeatable (except perhaps for the "who-will-Gokey's-fans-vote-for effect").


----------



## jamstew

pjrose said:


> OMG, thank you for posting that link.  I heard it awhile ago when there were far fewer Adam videos online, but had forgotten about it.  Wow.  That plus Tracks of My Tears and perhaps Mad World are awesome.
> 
> If he starts next week with one of his flamboyant strutting pieces like Satisfaction and finishes with one of these heart melting songs,  I think he's unbeatable (except perhaps for the "who-will-Gokey's-fans-vote-for effect").



He has a truly amazing gift that he hasn't let people see. That may be strategic on his part, because, unfortunately, truly gifted singers are not what AI is about. He probably won't win, which may be the best thing for him in the long run. 

You can hear singers of Kris' caliber in dozens of clubs here in Austin. He's not gifted, but neither are 99.9% of today's pop stars.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Ok dawg, just keepin' it real here . . .

Had any of these YouTube performances been what we got to see over the past several weeks on Idol, I must admit, I too would have been an Adam fan.

The dude can sing so why all the screaming, squealing and ear poppin shrill noises?  Little too pitchy for me to really listen to.


----------



## jamstew

I'm telling ya -- he's the real deal, a very special talent. Trying to avoid the "Broadway" label, I think.


----------



## SDKath

Timeshare Von said:


> Ok dawg, just keepin' it real here . . .
> 
> Had any of these YouTube performances been what we got to see over the past several weeks on Idol, I must admit, I too would have been an Adam fan.
> 
> The dude can sign so why all the screaming, squealing and ear poppin shrill noises?  Little too pitchy for me to really listen to.



I agree.  He has a wonderful voice, great stage presence and charisma to go a million miles.  WHY screech every song???

He had me at Mad World.  I would have voted for him 1000x after every show if he ONLY could have kept his voice calmer and more controlled.

I am dreading seeing his wide open mouth with the tongue sticking out during the finale.  UGH.  I HOPE he reads the threads out there on the internet that encourage him to go for an a capella song.  He can regain his "moment" and win if he has the self confidence to do that instead of scream again....

Katherine


----------



## thinze3

Timeshare Von said:


> Ok dawg, just keepin' it real here . . .
> 
> Had any of these YouTube performances been what we got to see over the past several weeks on Idol, I must admit, I too would have been an Adam fan.
> 
> The dude can sing so why all the screaming, squealing and ear poppin shrill noises?  Little too pitchy for me to really listen to.



This youtube recording of him is still my favorite.
On country music night he simply "bent" the rules.  

Ring of Fire (studio version)


----------



## wackymother

Yes, I looove that Ring of Fire. Isn't it great? 

I'm thinking that by choosing all these hard-rock songs, Adam is trying to move his image away from musical theater. He can do everything, but he's chosen to present himself as a rock star. 

Honestly, I think he's so talented. I love his voice and he seems like a sweet, gracious guy. I would buy his album in a second, and that would be the very first I've bought from ANY Idol.


----------



## Rose Pink

jamstew said:


> In the category of *talent/talent*, I'd add this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJYyqzUr6jU


 
Well, he _can _sing without screaming and screeching.  Who knew?  Maybe he should stick with broadway.  Nothing wrong with musical theater.  Some of the best songs come from musical theater.  

Although he could carry himself well in that genre, he's no standout.  I've heard the same and better.  Maybe that's why he's trying to break out from that genre.

We're just going to have to disagree.  For the performers that's a good thing.  If everybody only liked one kind of music and one kind of performer there wouldn't be room or a reason for the others.


----------



## Rose Pink

jamstew said:


> You can hear singers of Kris' caliber in dozens of clubs here in Austin. He's not gifted, but neither are 99.9% of today's pop stars.


 
Maybe that's because there are alot of very good singers in Austin--the live music capitol of the world (isn't that what the city calls itself?).

I think there are lots of talented singers who will never be discovered.  I think that there are far too many people who really can sing well for them all to be pop stars (or other types of music stars).  That's why you get the outlandish performances and other types of weirdness.  It attracts attention, "Hey, look at me!"  We get so distracted from the voice--almost don't hear it--because we get mezmerized with the "show."  Then, when we've invested all our energy into liking someone, we overlook their flaws.  That is only human nature.

There was no one in AI this year that I particularly liked.  Even though the judges and many others were saying this was the most talented group ever on AI, I just didn't hear it--and it was _*because*_ they were all good that I didn't hear it--no one stood out.  Except Adam.  But he stood out for the _wrong reason_--not because his instrument was any better, certainly not because he used it any better--but because of the show.  I would watch just to see what he would do, not because I liked it, but it was like trying _not_ to watch an accident.  I kept hoping for something I could admire, but after weeks and weeks, I couldn't.  He's gotten very boring as a result. The novelty wore off very, very quickly. I tried closing my eyes, just to listen, but that was worse.  I had to watch to distract my ears.


----------



## pjrose

thinze3 said:


> This youtube recording of him is still my favorite.
> On country music night he simply "bent" the rules.
> 
> Ring of Fire (studio version)





wackymother said:


> Yes, I looove that Ring of Fire. Isn't it great?



Back up through this thread to when Ring of Fire originally aired, and that's when the Adam love-him-or-hate-him controversy really fired up (pun intended   )!   

After watching that number with my jaw hanging down, I was with Simon, who I believe said "What the H** was THAT???"  Yes, it showed his talent, but it was just plain weird.  

What's fascinating is how much attention/talk/controversy this one performer draws.


----------



## ace2000

pjrose said:


> What's fascinating is how much attention/talk/controversy this one performer draws.


 
And that's why the judges were determined to do their part to keep him around. I saw a news article yesterday that discussed how he 'saved' American Idol this year...

Kinda like the old Dallas Cowboys, either love 'em or hate 'em, but they're always good for high ratings.


----------



## ace2000

ace2000 said:


> And that's why the judges were determined to do their part to keep him around. I saw a news article yesterday that discussed how he 'saved' American Idol this year...
> 
> Kinda like the old Dallas Cowboys, either love 'em or hate 'em, but they're always good for high ratings.


 
And that's how it is around these parts, you either want Adam to win or you want anyone else but Adam!     

It's all in good fun though!  I haven't seen any bodily harm threats mentioned on our thread - at least not yet ....


----------



## pjrose

ace2000 said:


> And that's why the judges were determined to do their part to keep him around. I saw a news article yesterday that discussed how he 'saved' American Idol this year...
> 
> Kinda like the old Dallas Cowboys, either love 'em or hate 'em, but they're always good for high ratings.



This may be the article you saw:

http://www.rollingstone.com/rockdai...-lambert-single-handedly-saved-american-idol/




BMWguynw said:


> But I wanted to mention that while watching Adam go into hyperdrive hitting his high notes, seeing his earrings and painted fingernails and eye makeup, it suddenly struck me that he'd make an outstanding female impersonator.  I had disturbing visions of him in a dress and wig channeling Patti Labelle.  No lip-sync required.  Next stop:  Las Vegas and La Cage Au Folles...



Uhhhhh.....just look at some of the YouTube videos and pics.....


----------



## Patri

wackymother said:


> I love his voice and he seems like a sweet, gracious guy. I would buy his album in a second, and that would be the very first I've bought from ANY Idol.



I haven't seen anything in him that is genuine. Can't put my finger on it, but his personality has seemed phony all season. Like you couldn't just sit down with him and have a real conversation about life or family or what really matters.


----------



## jamstew

Patri said:


> I haven't seen anything in him that is genuine. Can't put my finger on it, but his personality has seemed phony all season. Like you couldn't just sit down with him and have a real conversation about life or family or what really matters.



And I see exactly the opposite, maybe because I spent a lot of my adult life around musical theater people, I dunno. I just see him as a very real, gracious young man.


----------



## pjrose

jamstew said:


> And I see exactly the opposite, maybe because I spent a lot of my adult life around musical theater people, I dunno. I just see him as a very real, gracious young man.



I'm with you, I see the same thing when he looks concerned or relieved, smiles, talks with others on stage, etc.  He seems very comfortable in his own skin, as do the others.  In contrast, think back to TTG or Norman.....blech!

I do see the act when he's performing - but then that's performance.  I recently read an interview with Faith Hill, in which she discussed having the equivalent of a dual personality, her down-to-earth home self, and her performance self.  Wouldn't that be true of most performers?


----------



## Rose Pink

I don't care all that much whether a singer is a genuinely nice person or one with personality issues.  I'm only in it for the ear candy.


----------



## pjrose

Rose Pink said:


> I don't care all that much whether a singer is a genuinely nice person or one with personality issues.  I'm only in it for the ear candy.



I dunno, I wouldn't want to listen to someone rude or obnoxious.   

With Adam I also like the eye candy  

It's not that he's better looking than the others, and I can do without the guy-liner and nail polish, it's what he does with what he's got - the moves, the expressions.....

I'd far rather DD brought a Kris-type home than an Adam-type, but I'd still rather watch Adam in concert concert (exciting) than Kris in concert (pleasant but forgettable).  CDs?  Certainly Kris for pleasant easy listening, and Adam, well, depends on what he puts on a CD and how he performs it.


----------



## Rose Pink

pjrose said:


> I dunno, I wouldn't want to listen to someone rude or obnoxious.
> 
> With Adam ....I can do without the guy-liner and nail polish, it's what he does with what he's got - the moves, the expressions.....


 

I don't go to concerts anymore. Too expensive and the sound is too loud. On a CD or a song on the radio, I can't tell if someone is habitually rude or obnoxious. I only hear the music so it doesn't matter. 

As for Adam's guyliner and nailpolish, I really don't care. I was a little shocked when DS pierced his own nipple mainly because I just could not fathom the self-inflicted pain. Thank goodness, he grew up.


----------



## jamstew

Interesting critique of Adam by opera experts: http://www.sdnn.com/sandiego/2009-05-12/things-to-do/opera-experts-rate-american-idols-adam-lambert 

As an “American Idol” finalist, San Diego’s Adam Lambert is accustomed
to performing for Simon, Paula, Kara and Randy. But he probably never
faced a panel of opera experts. Until now.

SDNN thought it would be fun to have an operatic panel assess
everything from Adam’s voice and looks to his charisma. The idea isn’t
to be snobby or snarky. Everyone knows he’s talented. And nobody
expects the guy to be the next King of the High C’s.
Click here to find out more!

The point is to provide some insights into his appeal and assess
whether “American Idol’s” glam prince has what takes to become a
superstar.

So meet the judges and find out what they have to say.

Nicolas Reveles, Geisel Director of Education and Outreach at San
Diego Opera

Adam’s voice: As an opera professional this is probably going to sound
strange, but I love his voice! I imagine he’s a baritone but he masks
that with a terrific head voice (falsetto) that is incredibly well
trained, fluid and able to communicate emotionally. It’s particularly
good in his slower, lyric numbers like “The Tracks of My Tears” and
“Mad World”. I also reviewed his performance of “Black and White,”
where it seemed to me that at times he was driving the voice a little
hard. But one has to accept that with pop and rock singers. His pitch
is excellent, even in those crazy “coloratura-like” passages; the only
pitch issue I had was with the initial moment of the very last note in
“Mad World” but he obviously heard the problem and fixed it on the
spot. That was very professional, very self-aware, and it’s something
that opera singers often have happen to them as well. So he’s in good
company.
San Diego: Nicolas Reveles. (Courtesy photo)

Nicolas Reveles. (Courtesy photo)

His looks: Adam has a distinctive look that makes him stand out from
the crowd and this is all to his benefit for a career in pop music.
He’s attractive but mysterious and has a kind of “dark” thing going
for him that makes audiences want to know more about him. The only
thing that I’d caution him on would be that he’s a bit wide in the
hips and tends to a bit of pudginess in the face. He’ll have to
continually work with hair stylists and wardrobe designers to minimize
these features. I foresee what happened to Elvis in his later years if
Adam doesn’t carefully watch his physique. But when he wins “American
Idol” (that’s “when,” not “if,” as far as I’m concerned), he’ll have
plenty of money for a physical trainer!

Charisma: Adam Lambert has the world on a string. He moves with
incredible sex appeal but shows us moments of vulnerability and purity
as well. The audience obviously loves him, and so does the camera. He
knows that and he works it honestly without coming off as a poseur. I
feel like he’s serving the song every time he steps up to the mic. He
most certainly has that certain something, that rare combination of
talent, ability to communicate on many levels, an interior sense of a
song, inherent musicianship and cockiness that demands attention from
an audience and offers it something new.

Mini-review: I chose “The Tracks of My Tears,” which can be downloaded
from iTunes. Adam’s diction in this song is impeccable, something
that’s the hallmark of a great singer in any genre (Frank Sinatra and
Ella Fitzgerald come to mind, but also Renee Fleming and Bryn Terfel).
That ability helps him to bend syllables and color certain words,
making the communication of the overall song a joy to experience. He
seems as if he’s improvising his embellishments (”licks”) on the spot;
it doesn’t matter if they’re plotted within an inch of their lives. He
makes it seem completely fresh which, after all, is the whole point.
The phrasing makes me realize that he knows this song from the inside
and is letting us in on the secret of the song, giving us some
precious insight that only he might have known before. The register
breaks in his falsetto are masterfully covered so that everything
sounds seamless and perfectly legato. A wonderful, engaging and
touching performance.

Chances of becoming a superstar: High. This guy’s going to become a
major star, no question about it. And I’ll tell you a secret: I will
probably buy his first solo album. There. I said it.

Leon Natker, General Director of Lyric Opera San Diego

Adam’s voice: Adam is a Broadway-style lyric tenor. He supports his
voice well, which is no small achievement in heavy metal rock. He also
doesn’t rely on falsetto tricks in the upper register; he’s really
singing the notes with his full voice. His diction in Led Zeppelin’s
“Whole Lotta Love” is better than the original recording so he
definitely is trying to communicate with an audience. He has been on
the road with “Wicked” so we know he has the stamina to last eight
performances a week. It’s hard to tell from recorded media how big the
voice is but it clearly has potential on a microphone. My questions
would be: How long can he do this style of singing and is it the best
style for his voice and for a long career? He seems to have the voice
under control; I think it’s a matter of choices for him. What does
Adam want in ten years?
San Diego: Leon Natker. (Courtesy photo)

Leon Natker. (Courtesy photo)

His looks: I know the “Idol” staff styles these kids and I have to
wonder what they’re really going for with Adam’s “look.” We all can
tell that they’re thinking of him as a Rock Star but are the make-up
and the funky hair the best they could do? Appearance in the pop scene
is very important; I just don’t see whom this look appeals to.

Charisma: I’m probably the wrong person to ask this. He has a great
deal of energy and charisma when he performs. He clearly is
comfortable in front of an audience. I just don’t know whom it appeals
to. Of course I’m not in the business of selling pop CDs to a very
young age demographic.

Mini-review: I watched his performance of Led Zeppelin’s “Whole Lotta
Love.” His voice was right on pitch and well supported, his diction
was excellent and for that type of number I think his phrasing was
good. Many rockers breathe at awkward moments because they’re pushing
the voice and are out of breath. Adam doesn’t have this issue. I think
it’s a good rendition of that heavy metal style of singing.

Chances of becoming a major star: Medium.

Valerie Scher, the SDNN Arts & Entertainment editor and a San Diego
correspondent for London-based Opera magazine

Adam’s voice: Impressive. But not easy to categorize. Adam has tenor-
like qualities along with some of the darker shadings of a baritone.
He can also soar into the stratosphere with a fearless falsetto. Lean,
supple and attractive, his voice is versatile enough for a variety of
styles. And his attentiveness to pitch, phrasing and breath control
indicates he’s combining his musical instincts with a firmly grounded
technique. That should prolong his career.
San Diego: Valerie Scher. (Photo by Travis Elliott)

Valerie Scher. (Photo by Travis Elliott)

His looks: Dark nail polish and glittery guyliner may not work for
everyone, especially someone singing Mozart or Massenet at New York’s
Metropolitan Opera. But it works for Adam. If anything, his kind of
androgynous chic has expanded his fan base. Combine the shaggy black
hair, skin-tight pants and leathery jackets with an unpretentious,
nice-guy persona and you get a singer who looks like a bad boy without
being scary.

Charisma: Are you kidding? Adam oozes charisma. If he could bottle the
stuff, he would make a fortune. That kind of allure can’t be faked.
Some of it has to do with confidence, the way a performer takes
command of the stage. Legendary opera singers from Caruso to Pavarotti
had that ability. Adam has it, too. He seems comfortable with who he
is and attuned to his own aesthetic. He almost dares you to watch and
see what he can do. And people are watching, by the millions.

Mini-review: I picked “Born to Be Wild,” the Steppenwolf classic
that’s often credited with being the first heavy-metal song. What I
like about Adam’s version is that it blends wildness and control,
passion and sophistication. Much like an opera singer enhances a
melodic line with ornamentation, Adam supplies his own virtuosic
flair. He bends notes, makes wide leaps, adds elaborate embellishments
and pumps up the volume to an ear-tingling fortissimo. It’s all proof
of his vocal mastery.

Chances of becoming a major star: Medium to high. The reason I’m
hedging is that the pop music world is notoriously fickle. Unlike
opera, where singers often perform year after year, even decade after
decade, pop music is always hungry for the next big thrill, the newest
sensation. Yet one thing appears certain. Adam has loyal fans in San
Diego. And they appreciate him for all he has to offer. Rock on, Adam!

Valerie Scher is the SDNN Arts & Entertainment editor.


----------



## pjrose

*What an article!*

Well written article - and I'm not just saying that because I like Adam. Analytical and often supported by evidence (which is a lot more than most of my students can do).    

Ace, Kath, RosePink, Von, and others who aren't Adam fans - what's your reaction?  Do you see any truth to the article?  Are the people who responded off their rockers (pun not intended, it popped up all by itself!)    Or ???


----------



## Steve

I think the good folks at Adam's hometown opera have over-analyzed him just a bit.  Sure, he's got talent.  But how many of us honestly buy music just because the vocalist is talented?  If we don't like what...or how...they sing, how many of us buy their albums?  I don't.  I buy things that I like and enjoy listening to.

To that end, I wish I could get Adam's awful version of "ONE" out of my head.  It started out okay, but what a massacre it turned out to be.  I can't stand his singing, and the kudos he got from the San Diego Opera don't change that one bit.

Kris, on the other hand, is easy to listen to.  

Steve


----------



## Patri

That post was way too long for me to read, but I caught the one that said he better be careful or he'll end up like a fat Elvis. I see that in his face every time. I absolutely visualize him as a fatty because of how similar he is to a young E, so I automatically project him to the old E.


----------



## pjrose

Patri said:


> That post was way too long for me to read, but I caught the one that said he better be careful or he'll end up like a fat Elvis. I see that in his face every time. I absolutely visualize him as a fatty because of how similar he is to a young E, so I automatically project him to the old E.



I don't disagree, but it's interesting that you picked up on what may have been the only negative thing in the whole post.  Not criticizing...just observing.  Maybe the mind works that way, picking up on what sticks out as different from the rest?   

I guess that's the thing about Adam, love him or hate him he stands out as different than the rest.


----------



## Rose Pink

*I agree with Steve*

And so, apparently, does Valerie Scher (one of the three analysts)
"...the pop music world is notoriously fickle. Unlike opera, where singers often perform year after year, even decade after decade, pop music is always hungry for the next big thrill, the newest sensation."

I addressed novelty in one of my previous posts.  Think about it, _somebody_ voted for Taylor Hicks but that _somebody_ doesn't seem to be buying alot of his albums--as far as I know.

Taylor was the rage, the "hot" one.  But not now--as far as I know.

Adam will do better, I think, but for how long?  I do think Adam is flexible enough to change his style and perhaps go back to musical theater when the pop thing fades off.

The three opera analysts did not agree on his voice--lyric tenor? Baritone?  I really don't care, for Pete's sake!  All I care is if he makes my ears feel good and most of the time he doesn't.  If he gave up the screeching, I think I could like something he sang.  It would depend on the song of course.  

"Dawg, you could sing the phone book!"  Well, I don't care how well it's sung, I am not going to buy an album based on the phone book.


----------



## Rose Pink

pjrose said:


> I guess that's the thing about Adam, love him or hate him he stands out as different than the rest.


 
Actually, he didn't stand out all that much to me but everyone kept commenting on him and that brought him to my attention.  I believe that if the media had zeroed in on someone else, that person would be the one we were discussing.  Think of some of the really bad contestants who were immediately rejected (Wm Hung?) and all the press they got.  Hung's name (and I'm probably not spelling it correctly) is still a household name.  Go figure.


----------



## Rose Pink

pjrose said:


> Ace, Kath, *RosePink*, Von, and others who aren't Adam fans - what's your reaction? Do you see any truth to the article? Are the people who responded off their rockers (pun not intended, it popped up all by itself!) Or ???


 
Okay, I answered your post but I am now abstaining from any more Adam posts.  I've said what I had to say and he doesn't merit any more time from me.  Those of you who love him and enjoy his music, I wish you well.  I wish him well.  As I've said, I have nothing personal against the guy.  Don't care about the nail polish, the guyliner, the flab or whatever someone else may dig up.  I just don't care about any of that stuff. It's irrelevant to me.  It got him noticed and in that sense he has been successful.  I just hope all you who are so gaga over him don't drop him for next season's media pick.  In other words, don't be fickle.


----------



## ace2000

pjrose said:


> Ace, Kath, RosePink, Von, and others who aren't Adam fans - what's your reaction? Do you see any truth to the article?


 
Sorry, hard for me to comment... as everyone knows, I am NOT an Adam fan.  I do not see how he will be successful long term.  If he wins tomorrow, I can see how his first album will generate sales, but beyond that he'll be a flash in the pan.

My personal feeling is that Danny will be the most popular performer from this year's Idol.  I know that's hard for some to believe... but that's why we all have different likes and dislikes when it comes to music!   

Or as they say, _'Different strokes for different folks!'_

We'll have to look at it a year or two from now and evaluate it then.  Don't worry though, because when Danny goes Platinum, I won't hesitate to come back and remind you all - I told you so!   :hysterical: 

It's all in fun, please let's keep it that way!


----------



## BevL

Posted on wrong thread


----------



## Patri

pjrose said:


> I don't disagree, but it's interesting that you picked up on what may have been the only negative thing in the whole post.  Not criticizing...just observing.  Maybe the mind works that way, picking up on what sticks out as different from the rest?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nah, it's because it was at the top. Then I skimmed down to see how many people were commenting. Way too many for me to care.


----------



## pjrose

ace2000 said:


> Don't worry though, because when Danny goes Platinum, I won't hesitate to come back and remind you all - I told you so!   :hysterical:



I hope they BOTH go platinum, and Allison as well!  Maybe Kris and Anoop too - and I already forgot her name, but the young woman with the blond/pink hair who didn't quite make it to the top 10.


----------



## Timeshare Von

pjrose said:


> Ace, Kath, RosePink, Von, and others who aren't Adam fans - what's your reaction?  Do you see any truth to the article?  Are the people who responded off their rockers (pun not intended, it popped up all by itself!)    Or ???



I don't care enough to read it!  Why do I care what someone else thinks about whether or not he has talent?  I have also already said that after listening to some of the YouTube stuff, I can see that he has talent.  What I cannot stand is his screetchy, shrill screaming!  Just because someone who is supposedly an expert says something, doesn't change my perception of what I like or dislike.  End of story.


----------



## Janette

I once thought this was a fun thread. I have my favorite. I'll vote for him and I'll probably put his album on my ipod. I wish all the young people success. Isn't it nice that we all have different likes and dislikes or we would all be fighting over the same timeshare. Life is beautiful!!


----------



## Clemson Fan

IMO Adam is HORRIBLE!  He hurts my ears with his screeching.  That last song he did last week was terrible.

Why does it seem that they always have him close out the show?  The show is setting him up to win IMO by always putting him last and eliminating Gokey for the finals.

IMO, he'll go down as one of the least successful idol's in the shows history.  He'll end up like Taylor Hicks doing off broadway musicals.  It's turning out to be a pretty lousy season.


----------



## ace2000

I hope we see a great show tonight! Kris has been flying under the radar throughout the show, it'll be interesting to see how he does in the spotlight.

We're having a family party tonight (our daughter and husband, son, and other daughter)... so we're looking forward to a great time.  It's nice to have a show like that, entertaining and fun for a group to watch.

Have you seen the Eurovision video of their winner? It's been out for a week...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiH4BFTELME&feature=related

It's the type of song that you start singing an hour afterwards and don't realize it... I enjoyed it.


----------



## Nancy

It seems like the producers (etc.) always promote someone on this show and others.  In the past, those I've noticed were Ruben, Fantasia, etc.  I have also noticed Adam gets the final spots most times.  In other years, it was more rotational, but not this year.  Plus judges always pushing for him.  In most instances, it makes me root against who they are pushing.  Unfortunately, others don't feel the same way and the one they are pushing usually wins.   

That being said, neither of these guys really impresses me, so I won't be voting.

Nancy


----------



## Ann-Marie

I am not a fan of either Adam or Kris, but the title should really go to Adam.  Did you noticed how Ryan told viewers that if you are recording tomorrows show, it will go over so set you recorders accordingly.


----------



## TUGBrian

IMO the best performance of tonight, was kris' first song.


----------



## Steve

TUGBrian said:


> IMO the best performance of tonight, was kris' first song.



I agree.  Kris was great on that song. 

I also liked Adam's "Mad World"...but I couldn't stand his second song and didn't like his third, either.  Adam just can't keep from screeching on most of his numbers.  

Kris' second and third songs were clearly not as good as his first, but I liked them better than Adam's.  I've voted for Kris and am very interested to see who wins tomorrow night.

Steve


----------



## pjrose

TUGBrian said:


> IMO the best performance of tonight, was kris' first song.



It was really good.  So was his second.  I love Mad World, but wish Adam had done something different along the same lines instead of a repeat.

That last song was pretty awful - I'm referring to the song itself, not either singer. Kris's expression at the end looked like "Phew, I'm glad THAT's over with".  Maybe it was just a sigh of relief and not related to the song, but that was my interpretation.

Have ANY of the songs written for the finales ever been good?  

I wouldn't be in the least surprised if Kris wins - I don't think anyone dislikes him, and he may well get the Gokey votes.  It doesn't really matter either way.


----------



## Rose Pink

pjrose said:


> That last song was pretty awful - I'm referring to the song itself...


 
Yeah, what _was_ that?! Bleechhh.


----------



## ace2000

I thought the night was ok. Adam did a very good job on Mad World, but he has sang it before, so it was kind of 'old' to hear it a second time. I enjoyed the first song by Kris, but had to give round 1 to Adam.

If this was the very first night that I watched this season, I would have to give my vote to Adam based on talent. However, Kris has a very strong chance to win based on personality.

After weighing all the factors, I'm going to have to come down on the side of Kris, and say that he will be the winner tomorrow night!


----------



## BevL

pjrose said:


> . . . That last song was pretty awful - I'm referring to the song itself, not either singer. Kris's expression at the end looked like "Phew, I'm glad THAT's over with".  Maybe it was just a sigh of relief and not related to the song, but that was my interpretation.
> 
> Have ANY of the songs written for the finales ever been good?



Simon's quote was priceless - "Mountains and hurricanes."  That song would have suited Gokay to a tee - he could have done his clenching fist up to the heavens with that tortured look he does - not a fan, as you can tell.  

I don't know why they insist on those horrible inspirational ditties every year.

I called the Survivor finale completely wrong, so I'm not going to even hazard a guess.  It all depends on the Gokay vote - whether they swing to Kris or just don't vote. 

Also, the comments the judges were making to Kris were somewhat insulting - "You deserve to be on stage, you've done awesome," as if to say, "You've done well, but you're not gonna win."  Could be there will some backlash voting for him with that.

I guess we'll know in 24 hours.


----------



## SDKath

If Simon is allowed to beg shamelessly for votes, so am I!

Vote for Chris!  1 866-436-5702

   

Katherine


----------



## mayson12

Every year the song they pick for the winner to record is kind of cheesy and yuck.  This year, I thought, maybe, when they said that Kara co-wrote it, it would be different.  Nope.  Yuck.


----------



## TUGBrian

yea, whatever they paid kara to write that song...she should give it all back!


----------



## Clemson Fan

mayson12 said:


> Every year the song they pick for the winner to record is kind of cheesy and yuck. This year, I thought, maybe, when they said that Kara co-wrote it, it would be different. Nope. Yuck.


 
Not true.  "A Moment Like This" sung by Kelly Clarkson as the winning song of season one went platinum.  It spent two weeks as #1 on the billboard charts and it broke a long standing record held by the Beatles as the biggest one week mover on the charts.  Amazingly, Kelly broke her own record this year when "My Life Would Suck Without You" went from #97 to #1 in one week.

Kelly probably still remains my favorite idol and is the reason I started watching the show.  I remember when I first heard her on the show near the shows end in the first season and I was blown away with how she could belt out a song.  Of course, the judges were drooling over Justin that season and look how well he's done.

Overall, I liked the idol singers this year, but I don't think any of them is going to be a superstar like Clarkson, Daughtry, Underwood or Hudson.  Paula's drooling over Adam this year was nauseating.  Adam may end up with a good theatrical career, but IMO he won't have any billboard chart success.  I personally think Allison has the best voice and will be the most successful if she can find a good writer/producer to help her.


----------



## ace2000

Clemson Fan said:


> Not true. "A Moment Like This" sung by Kelly Clarkson as the winning song of season one went platinum. It spent two weeks as #1 on the billboard charts and it broke a long standing record held by the Beatles as the biggest one week mover on the charts. Amazingly, Kelly broke her own record this year when "My Life Would Suck Without You" went from #97 to #1 in one week.
> 
> Kelly probably still remains my favorite idol and is the reason I started watching the show. I remember when I first heard her on the show near the shows end in the first season and I was blown away with how she could belt out a song. Of course, the judges were drooling over Justin that season and look how well he's done.
> 
> Overall, I liked the idol singers this year, but I don't think any of them is going to be a superstar like Clarkson, Daughtry, Underwood or Hudson. Paula's drooling over Adam this year was nauseating. Adam may end up with a good theatrical career, but IMO he won't have any billboard chart success. I personally think Allison has the best voice and will be the most successful if she can find a good writer/producer to help her.


 
I'll take Kelly as my 2nd favorite Idol winner (behind Carrie).  

I agree completely with your comments about this year's performers - Adam will be successful in the same manner as Jennifer Hudson.  There has not been any song this year that has stood out in my mind from this group.  I still believe Danny will be the top selling artist from this year's.  

Everyone is saying today how Adam has got it all clinched... he may win (I don't think so), but it looks very close - DialIdol has Kris ahead by a 1 percentage point.  

So, IF Adam loses, and IF Kris wins... will that be considered a major upset?  In my book, no.  Adam has been in danger of being voted off for the last three weeks.  He has survived, to his credit.


----------



## Rose Pink

Clemson Fan said:


> ...I personally think Allison has the best voice and will be the most successful if she can find a good writer/producer to help her.


 
I hope she can find success.  I enjoyed her voice.  I also liked Meghan's voice but she didn't seem able to control it or quite know what to do with a song.  I hope she comes under someone's tutelage as I think she could also do well.


----------



## Rose Pink

*Dial Idol*

Found this on Dial Idol this morning: 

Predictions are too close to call this week! This is the first time this has ever happened for an American Idol finale in the history of DialIdol.com. No matter what conclusions you draw from DialIdol's predictions - think again! 
Only 1.1% separate Kris and Adam - this is too close to call no matter how you calculate margin of error and no matter how many directions you apply it. 
Kris seems to have that inconsequential, 1.1% lead over Adam and he held that lead pretty much the whole night. DialIdol measured the busy signal every four minutes last night. What was interesting was that Kris seemed to consistently beat Adam by that slim margin for the first two hours of voting - as opposed to them alternating victories. This is a sign that the data you see is accurate but - again - there is no way to call it accurate when only 1.1% separates them! 
Adam seemed to fair better on the West coast winning all three Pacific states and edging Kris more often than not. Traditionally these Pacific states have a hard time over-riding what happened in the rest of the country but with scores this close it is simply too close to call!
This should make for one heck of a finale!


----------



## ace2000

So, can you imagine the moaning and groaning you're going to hear IF Kris wins?  There is so much chatter out there in the media, and if you look, everyone acts like Adam is going to be a 'lock' to take it.  

Like it or not, it's all comes down to who gets the most phone votes from the public.  That must drive the 'experts' completely crazy!!!

Makes it all very interesting for tonight!


----------



## SueDonJ

ace2000 said:


> So, IF Adam loses, and IF Kris wins... will that be considered a major upset?  In my book, no.



No, not in mine either, I've liked Kris from the beginning.   

Last night's show was a whole lot of time-wasting with commercials and talking - we DVR'd it and only watched the performances/judges' comments.  Loved Kris' second version of _Ain't No Sunshine_ better than his first and it was my favorite last night, and liked Adam's second version of _Mad World_ but not as much as his first.  I liked Kris' second song, _What's Going On_ but didn't get the judges' comments about it - how could they criticize it as a wrong song choice if it was picked for him?  Loved Adam's _A Change is Gonna Come_, but that's an old favorite song of mine anyway and I'd like it if anyone sang it.  That _No Boundaries_ crap was crap, from both of them but the beginning of Kris' version was better than any of the rest.  (Probably that's because I don't like Kara at all and she co-wrote it.)

It was interesting how a lot of the judges' comments for Adam were about how his style includes the theatrics - maybe they were trying to combat that criticism of him?  And the comments about Kris deserving to be where he was and he should be proud of the moment?  That ticked me off like it did a few of you.  They may as well as have just come right out and asked him to concede the contest so their choice could be the winner.  

Carrie's version of _I'm Going Home_ was fantastic!


----------



## SueDonJ

Want an example of how these posts can influence you while you're watching?  Every time Paula opened her mouth to say her comments, I thought of her saying, "here are some crayon drawings that I made of you that I'm going to give to Simon, you look beautiful tonight!" and I'd start laughing.  Once I even had to rewind to hear what she said because I missed it!  Don thinks all of us are "a little off."
:hysterical:


----------



## Patri

Before Kris opened his mouth for his second song, I told DH the judges would say something negative about it. It wouldn't matter what the quality, their pattern of comments was predictable. And it came true.
I did like Adam's first song, but that was it.


----------



## wackymother

SueDonJ said:


> Want an example of how these posts can influence you while you're watching?  Every time Paula opened her mouth to say her comments, I thought of her saying, "here are some crayon drawings that I made of you that I'm going to give to Simon, you look beautiful tonight!" and I'd start laughing.  Once I even had to rewind to hear what she said because I missed it!  Don thinks all of us are "a little off."
> :hysterical:



I was laughing about that, too! My kids were mocking poor Paula for the way she claps her hands--she brings them together like a preschooler saying "Yay!," with the fingers lined up and pointing up. And she has short little fingers, too, which just add to the effect.


----------



## BevL

We just find everything Paula says "Compelling" and we are "awestruck" by her.  She needs to invest in a thesaurus and broaden her vocabulary a bit.  Or have her lines fed to her by teleprompter.

She does provide some comic relief and I'll be sorry to see her go, if that's what happens.


----------



## wackymother

What happened to her last night? Her hair wasn't right, one cheek was so flushed, and she looked glassier than usual even. Was she sick?

And I loved that Adam said to her, "You look beautiful tonight, by the way!" before she could tell HIM he looked beautiful tonight, by the way!


----------



## normab

I am curious to see who wins and how they do.  Winning this contest is clearly not always an indicator of financial gains long term.  Where are Ruben and Taylor Hicks?

Adam has a stronger voice than Kris but his performances all seem similar to me.  And the screeching is not attractive at all.  Kris has been more creative with his arrangements for the most part, but why did he sing that last song in a key too high for him?  He was so clearly straining.

I thought it was interesting that Kara's song was chosen, since they have favored Adam.  They spent lots of time this season talking about who had a better vocal range and all the judges would have known with his range it would be easier for him to sing than Kris.

BTW, I didn't vote --I am still missing Alexis Grace who had a voice as good as Adam's and was voted off way too early--the curse of the pink hair!! (It seems to me that all ladies with interestingly colored hair go home early.)


----------



## mayson12

Clemson Fan said:


> Not true.  "A Moment Like This" sung by Kelly Clarkson as the winning song of season one went platinum.  It spent two weeks as #1 on the billboard charts and it broke a long standing record held by the Beatles as the biggest one week mover on the charts.  Amazingly, Kelly broke her own record this year when "My Life Would Suck Without You" went from #97 to #1 in one week.



I agree that "Moment Like This" was probably the best of the cheese, but it definitely isn't Kelly's best song.  All of her other songs are much better.  I think that single did so well also because it was season 1.  I think Kelly is awesome.


----------



## SDKath

wackymother said:


> What happened to her last night? Her hair wasn't right, one cheek was so flushed, and she looked glassier than usual even. Was she sick?
> 
> And I loved that Adam said to her, "You look beautiful tonight, by the way!" before she could tell HIM he looked beautiful tonight, by the way!



Looked like she baked in a tanning salon for about 2 hours too long!   

Or, she took those crayons and Crayola markers and used them to do her own make up this time around.  :hysterical: 

I like Paula because she is kind to all the contestants (and seems very good hearted and motherly to them in an honest sort of way), but her abuse of drugs and now sun tanning products has me wondering about her sanity sometimes.

Katherine


----------



## Rose Pink

normab said:


> ...Where are Ruben and Taylor Hicks?


 
Where are the people who voted for them?


----------



## Rose Pink

SDKath said:


> Looked like she baked in a tanning salon for about 2 hours too long!
> 
> Or, she took those crayons and Crayola markers and used them to do her own make up this time around. :hysterical:
> 
> I like Paula because she is kind to all the contestants (and seems very good hearted and motherly to them in an honest sort of way), but her  *abuse of* drugs and now *sun tanning products* has me wondering about her sanity sometimes.
> 
> Katherine


 
:hysterical: Almost spit out my drink onto the screen.:hysterical:


----------



## Jaybee

I have no idea who's going to win tonight. I hope it's Chris. He would appreciate it more, I think, and I thought the judges comments were transparently outrageous.  It was like they were already congratulating Adam, and telling Kris, "Good try, boy!"  It must have even embarrassed Adam. It should have, anyway.


----------



## FlyerBobcat

Yipeeeee !!!!!!


----------



## Nancy

Didn't really care that much, but I'm happy.  Don't want to say too much because not sure if everyone has seen it yet.

Nancy


----------



## TUGBrian

Adam definately found his calling as the frontman for KISS...that was my favorite performance of the night!


----------



## Patty

Could Simon have looked any unhappier?


----------



## GrayFal

Interesting...Kath's fingers must be exhausted! :rofl:


----------



## shagnut

I just lost a bet with my cousin. I can't believe Adam didn't win. Chris was shocked also. Well good for him.  shaggy


----------



## mas

Well, I was totally shocked.  But I couldn't have been happier.


----------



## wackymother

This afternoon I bet my DD a dime (I'm a high roller ) that Kris would win. She owes me a dime! 

They both seem like sweet, talented guys, and I wish both of them the best in their careers and their lives. Go Adam and Kris!


----------



## Jaybee

Yipeeee! from me, too!  I requested an email from a pal in NC. I can hardly wait to watch this.


----------



## GrayFal

Rod Stewart REALLY can NOT hit those notes anymore....such a shame as he was a favorite of mine.


----------



## wackymother

GrayFal said:


> Rod Stewart REALLY can NOT hit those notes anymore....such a shame as he was a favorite of mine.



I know, he was kind of horrifying. And his voice has really suffered over the years. But my buddy Brian May looked the same as ever, didn't he?


----------



## TUGBrian

the entire show (minus the large group gimmicks) was very very good!


----------



## wackymother

TUGBrian said:


> the entire show (minus the large group gimmicks) was very very good!



Yeah, it WAS really good! I never watched the finale before. I was saying to my husband it's like a big party. Definitely fun! Are the last shows always like this?


----------



## ace2000

ace2000 said:


> If this was the very first night that I watched this season, I would have to give my vote to Adam based on talent. However, Kris has a very strong chance to win based on personality.
> 
> After weighing all the factors, I'm going to have to come down on the side of Kris, and say that he will be the winner tomorrow night!


 

Ahem... I hate being right about this show week after week (except for last week)! 

BocaBum - I'm calling you out...  

We'll have to revisit this thread a year from now to see who the top-seller is. But we now know the 2009 American Idol.

Great show tonight, the best American Idol show ever! 

See you all next year and thanks to all for making this the best TUG thread of all time!


----------



## Steve

*Congratulations Kris!*

It was a fun show, and congratulations to Kris!  He did it...in spite of the judges.  He was so shocked that he won.  It's a great time for him, and I hope he has a great career. 

Steve


----------



## icydog

I'm so disgusted. The obviously better vocalist didn't win because people didn't like that the judges thought he was the best performer they had ever seen on the Idol stage. Kris even said that Adam deserved to win. Ryan had to remind him to show some enthusiasm. I had to leave the room. I thougt that was supposed to be a singing competition. Adam showed his ability when he held his own with Kiss. Not many performers beginning their careers could have done that.  We was robbed!!!!


----------



## SueDonJ

ace2000 said:


> Ahem... I hate being right about this show week after week (except for last week)!
> 
> BocaBum - I'm calling you out...
> 
> We'll have to revisit this thread a year from now to see who the top-seller is. But we now know the 2009 American Idol.
> 
> Great show tonight, the best American Idol show ever!
> 
> See you all next year and thanks to all for making this the best TUG thread of all time!



Is there a prize for saying that you like one of them more than the others all the way through the season, then he wins in the end, but you never attempted to try to predict the week-to-week results?  I think I win that.   

This season was fun, and I don't think I will EVER be able to look at Paula without picturing her climbing into Simon's lap with crayon drawings.  EVER.  I am STILL laughing over that one.  :hysterical: 

I think four or five of these artists have a shot at making a respectable music career for themselves.  Maybe one or two of them will become superstars, sure.  It looked like they all had fun with AI, no matter what happens.


----------



## Timeshare Von

After going out to celebrate DH's birthday, we got home in time for the last half or so . . . As the group was singing the Rod Stewart song I said "gee I'd rather hear Maggie May" . . . then out almost on cue came Stewart.  He cut a couple of notes and I had to say "OK - maybe not . . . he sucks now!"  He was terrible with his old cracky voice.  With all the lipsyncing that took place this season, couldn't they do him a favor and not have him sing????

And yes, I'm happy that the Milwaukee Gokey vote went to Kris and that he won!!!  ( . . . and no, I didn't place a single vote all season)


----------



## pjrose

I missed it   but fortunately DH recorded it :whoopie: .  

I'm not surprised at the results, I don't think I would have been surprised either way.  There were just too many things going on that complicated this competition.  

Congrats to Kris, may he and Adam and Danny and Allison and Alexis and the others ALL have successful CDs and concert tours.  

Now I can't wait till the Sept 8 concert in Reading PA - anyone else going to that one???


----------



## bigfrank

Not happy about the winner, Adam IMO was the best to ever step foot on that stage.


----------



## BevL

I love being able to record the east coast shows and watch it ahead of our normal times.

That being said, I have to say I'm a bit disappointed that all you east coast folks posted the winner before the west coast folks had a chance to watch the entire show.  

And that being said, the show was great, the best finale in about three years.

I had no idea until they announced the winner who it would be.  Kris looked shocked, truly shocked and Adam looked like he was happy, genuinely happy.  Worked out best as Adam will be able to go off and do what he wants and Kris will have the Idol winner springboard behind him.


----------



## pjrose

BevL said:


> Worked out best as Adam will be able to go off and do what he wants and Kris will have the Idol winner springboard behind him.



I've been thinking the same thing.


----------



## SDKath

YIPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

      

Take THAT, you manipulating media, AI staff and judges.   

Katherine


----------



## SDKath

GrayFal said:


> Interesting...Kath's fingers must be exhausted! :rofl:



I only voted once!  I am in Hawaii and I was too scared of the phone bill from WKORV or my cel for making the calls.  He won without me.  

I thought the show was really good too!  Pleasantly surprised.  I LOVED Fergie and the Black Eyed Peas. I am not usually into that sort of music but I thought they were the most polished and her voice sounded far better than any other singer tonight.  I thought Cindy Lauper did well too with Allison.  And We are the Champions was PERFECT for Adam.  He channels Freddie Mercury in so many ways.  I am frankly happy for both of them.  I hope they both do really, really well.  I actually hope Adam rejoins Queen as their new frontman!!!  Wouldn't that be awesome??

K


----------



## Rose Pink

I got a laugh out of the Wendy's commercial and the Syms commercial. 

At first I thought it rather contrived that they put the Queen production close to the end before they announced the winner--it seemed to so blatantly promote Adam--but--as I listened to Kris singing it, I was rather intrigued. Adam sang it big and loud--the way it has always been done--but Kris infused something original into it. It caught my attention. I've never been a Kiss fan but I think I'd like to hear Kris cover that one. Big is not always better. Sometimes a whisper is more powerful than a shout. It's the difference between soul-piercing and ear-piercing.

When Kiss came out, my daughter watched briefly and then decided to leave the room. Men the age of her daddy prancing around dressed like "clowns" (her description) was disturbing to her. I had to admit, it was rather creepy--and not in the way they originally intended. I found Rod Stewart to be creepy, too. What happened to aging gracefully?

And what was with Kara and the bikini?  They can donate to charity without that.  I was surprised to hear she can sing.  I thought her singing sounded good.  Surprised myself.


----------



## Troopers

Kudos to Fox and AI.  Tonight's production was great!  Better than the Oscars, Grammies, MTV awards.  It was very entertaining (video and audio in HD was awesome).  

Fergie and Black Eyed Peas were the best.  Kris and Keith Urban were good as well Lionel and Gokey.  Oh, Allison and Cindy were good too.


----------



## BevL

SDKath said:


> . . .  I actually hope Adam rejoins Queen as their new frontman!!!  Wouldn't that be awesome??
> 
> K



Hubby and I both thought that watching Adam with KISS and Queen - that Adam was born about 20 years too late.  We both thought he could step into the role of Freddie Mercury - maybe the Queen movie?  Adam is definitely a glam rocker.


----------



## Karen G

Troopers said:


> Kudos to Fox and AI.  Tonight's production was great!  Better than the Oscars, Grammies, MTV awards.  It was very entertaining (video and audio in HD was awesome).


I totally agree--it was a fantastically entertaining show with one surprise after another.  I'm so glad I forced myself not to look at this thread until I had watched the whole show. This has undoubtedly been the best American Idol season yet.


----------



## dioxide45

BevL said:


> Worked out best as Adam will be able to go off and do what he wants and Kris will have the Idol winner springboard behind him.





pjrose said:


> I've been thinking the same thing.



Just because they don't wind doesn't mean they still are not under the contracts they sign with 19 Management (AI). Clay Aiken didn't win in season two but he had to fight to break the contract he was under. The only real difference is that the winner sings the song that Kara wrote, the looser doesn't have to.


----------



## dioxide45

pjrose said:


> Now I can't wait till the Sept 8 concert in Reading PA - anyone else going to that one???



The problem I think I would have with the concert is that it would be a lot like the finale show. I am sure there are some individual songs but there would be a lot of group numbers just like in the finale, blech...


----------



## FlyerBobcat

BevL said:


> Kris looked shocked, truly shocked and Adam looked like he was happy, genuinely happy.  Worked out best as Adam will be able to go off and do what he wants and Kris will have the Idol winner springboard behind him.





pjrose said:


> I've been thinking the same thing.



Exactly what I was thinking also...


----------



## FlyerBobcat

dioxide45 said:


> The only real difference is that the winner sings the song that Kara wrote, the looser doesn't have to.



Luckey Adam....


----------



## icydog

This is a good synopsis of the show. 

What gets me is Kris knew Adam was more deserving, he said so himself, but I think so many people wanted to stick it to the judges that Adam was ousted without cause. Too bad.. He was the best preformer that ever stepped on the Idol stage. 

One of the things I told my husband is that any of the top four would have been picked as the American Idol for the last three years. They were all better than winners of years past.


----------



## ace2000

icydog said:


> This is a good synopsis of the show.
> 
> What gets me is Kris knew Adam was more deserving, he said so himself, but I think so many people wanted to stick it to the judges that Adam was ousted without cause. Too bad.. He was the best preformer that ever stepped on the Idol stage.
> 
> One of the things I told my husband is that any of the top four would have been picked as the American Idol for the last three years. They were all better than winners of years past.


 
David Cook was last year's winner and I wouldn't put any of this year's performers above him.

Do you remember when Adam made the bottom 3 during week 4? The judge's comments carried Adam into the Finals, and obviously for the sake of ratings, that's what they wanted. It would have been a total disaster for the finals show to not include Adam. The judges knew Adam was on the ropes for about the last 3-4 weeks.


----------



## mo1950

I was very happy with the results of AI this year.  Kris and Adam were phenomenal, each in their own way.  I favored Kris' singing ability because I loved the control he had on all the different notes.  Adams' singing was wonderful and exciting in that rocker sort of way.  Toward the end of the season, I began realizing that Kris was blossoming and I began to notice the amazing vocal range and talent he has.

Either one would be a very deserving American Idol.  I just thought judged on vocals alone that Kris is the most talented.   I know many disagree with me and that's okay.  I read somewhere on the web that the deciding vote was extremely close, so I guess many of us will disagree.

But just wanted to say I thought this season was one of the best so far - the number of extremely talented singers was amazing.  My personal favorite was Danny Gokey.  When he sang, I would close my eyes and just concentrate on that amazing voice of his.  I have never purchased any songs by the Idol contestants, but I will definitely look for anything Danny records.


----------



## Janette

Good luck to all the young people who performed in the last few weeks. I put the week when Matt was still there on my ipod and love the 5 songs. I hope Adam gets to do something that plays his theatrics as he is very good in that area. Kris was my choice because his type of music is my choice. He was very surprised and should have been after all the publicity Adam has received. Congrats to the Adam fans because I know he will go far with folks who like his type music. Life is too precious to spend it trying to make others unhappy.


----------



## timeos2

*A Dime a dozen. Nothing stands out*



ace2000 said:


> We'll have to revisit this thread a year from now to see who the top-seller is. But we now know the 2009 American Idol.
> 
> Great show tonight, the best American Idol show ever!
> 
> See you all next year and thanks to all for making this the best TUG thread of all time!




Maybe they should just call the debut (and most likely last) cd from Kris "Songs from the Fair" as most likely it will be free County Fairs he'll be doing in a year or two just like Ruben and Taylor. Hey, every two or three years the vote goes wrong but it was fun getting there.


----------



## mterra

Karen G said:


> I totally agree--it was a fantastically entertaining show with one surprise after another.  I'm so glad I forced myself not to look at this thread until I had watched the whole show. This has undoubtedly been the best American Idol season yet.



I agree, I stayed off of here because I knew there would have been an "announcement."  I am not surprised, but am disappointed.  I thought Kris should have gone home a while ago.  It would have been more "believable" if it had come down to Adam and Allison, maybe.  Many of them will do great in the long run.  This was a Great season.  Did they even show the judges faces when the announcement was made?  I would have loved to see that!
Mary


----------



## midwest6

What a great show last nite. Adam and Chris are both great guys and you can tell they developed a genuine friendship amongst the competition. Adam didnt show dissapointment, he knows he is going places.

 The difference in their style, going to thier concerts......
 Adam, a great performer, artist, puts everything he has into his performance. I will go away thinking, I was very entertained tonite, I got my moneys worth, it was fun!

 Chris, a great performer, artist, puts everything he has into his performance, I laugh when he laughs, he makes me happy, he makes me feel sad, he is the guy next door I would like to hang out with, I go away more inspired to live, laugh and love.

 I think America is hungry for the latter


----------



## SueDonJ

mterra said:


> I agree, I stayed off of here because I knew there would have been an "announcement."  I am not surprised, but am disappointed.  I thought Kris should have gone home a while ago.  It would have been more "believable" if it had come down to Adam and Allison, maybe.  Many of them will do great in the long run.  This was a Great season.  Did they even show the judges faces when the announcement was made?  I would have loved to see that!
> Mary



I wouldn't have been surprised either way, but I am not disappointed.  Kris' style appeals to me.  That's all Idol represents, right, is appeal?  None of us is qualified to measure technical merit, as a conservatory professor may, I mean.  Adam had some amazing moments, in my opinion Kris had more.  Where Adam had the theatrical edge, Kris had the instrumental edge.  We all could make similar comparisons for our own favorites.  In the end they were all good - they weren't all lucky.

Simon did not look happy, or at least he was not up and out his seat clapping like the other judges.  This is the first year that I've thought that the judge's actions actually influenced the vote - even in this thread, there are a lot of comments about their inappropriate maneuvering.  Hopefully they've learned their lesson, that it's probably best for them to not push an agenda.

Don't get me wrong, I think Kris is deserving and I wanted him to win.  But there are four or five who were equally deserving, and the judges may have sabotaged more than just Adam's chances.


----------



## pjrose

dioxide45 said:


> The problem I think I would have with the concert is that it would be a lot like the finale show. I am sure there are some individual songs but there would be a lot of group numbers just like in the finale, blech...



No - I saw the live show 2 years ago, and there were lots of individual numbers, not repeats from the TV show.  There were a few male and female group numbers, and various duets, but most of it was individual and it was very good.  The female half of the audience went crazy when Ace Young took off his jacket and, at another time, threw his beanie LOL - that seems so tame now.


----------



## icydog

SueDonJ said:


> I wouldn't have been surprised either way, but I am not disappointed.  Kris' style appeals to me.  That's all Idol represents, right, is appeal?  None of us is qualified to measure technical merit, as a conservatory professor may, I mean.  Adam had some amazing moments, in my opinion Kris had more.  Where Adam had the theatrical edge, Kris had the instrumental edge.  We all could make similar comparisons for our own favorites.  In the end they were all good - they weren't all lucky.
> 
> Simon did not look happy, or at least he was not up and out his seat clapping like the other judges.  *This is the first year that I've thought that the judge's actions actually influenced the vote - even in this thread, there are a lot of comments about their inappropriate maneuvering.*  Hopefully they've learned their lesson, that it's probably best for them to not push an agenda.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think Kris is deserving and I wanted him to win.  But there are four or five who were equally deserving, and the judges may have sabotaged more than just Adam's chances.



That's what I think happened. Many, Many people voted against Adam, not for Kris. They were turned off by the judges gushing over Adam and voted for Kris as a backlash. That was a gigantic disservice to Adam.. and basically unfair. 

I was shocked at the outcome. I was dismayed at the outcome. I was distraught at the outcome (since I had invested all that time rooting for Adam)!!! But I have moved on today. Life's too short as they say. 

Adam will do great things and Kris will probably find a nice career in Country Music. Kris plays beautiful acoustic guitar, and piano, *but since this was a singing competition,* I don't think the right person won.


----------



## Mosca

Congratulations to Kris for winning! He's not my cup of tea, but he's OK enough. Adam's not my cup of tea, either, but if there was a Broadway show CD that he was in, that I liked, I would get it. 

Regarding contracts of the winners, I think the final 5 are all under contract to 19E in some way (part of the reason for the save, maybe). But I think that the 2 through 5 people get more artistic freedom. Look at the way Daughtry was free to make records in his style, while Hicks from the same season was forced into a Michael McDonald mold that he wasn't very well suited for. Not that Hicks would have been any more successful as a second rate white blues singer, but still, he nev er had the chance to try, either.

Interesting facts coming to light: most of the country favored Adam (the margin was not reported), but _38 million_ votes were cast from Arkansas, Kris' home state. Adding in the probability that Gokey fans went over to Kris, the margin was reportedly not even close; Kris won by a fairly wide margin (the actual number has not yet been reported). 

Although I'm sure there was some anti-gay vote, I have to discount it. I think that anyone who would be anti gay would also prefer Kris, and not like Adam's music regardless. Not meaning the reverse is true... liking one over the other doesn't mean someone would be anti-gay. But it would be odd to imagine someone thinking, "I hate gays, but man that "Ring of Fire" was AWESOME!"

My favorite moment of the night was Allison Iraheta and Cindy Lauper singing "Time After Time". First, I have always loved that song, it is so sweet and gracefully understated. Second, Lauper has always been underestimated as a performer and songwriter; she allowed herself to be characaturized early in her career, and it did not serve her well. Third, they sounded great together, and the accompaniment was beautiful. It transcended the rest of the show, IMO.


----------



## SueDonJ

Mosca said:


> Congratulations to Kris for winning! He's not my cup of tea, but he's OK enough. Adam's not my cup of tea, either, but if there was a Broadway show CD that he was in, that I liked, I would get it.
> 
> Regarding contracts of the winners, I think the final 5 are all under contract to 19E in some way (part of the reason for the save, maybe). But I think that the 2 through 5 people get more artistic freedom. Look at the way Daughtry was free to make records in his style, while Hicks from the same season was forced into a Michael McDonald mold that he wasn't very well suited for. Not that Hicks would have been any more successful as a second rate white blues singer, but still, he nev er had the chance to try, either.
> 
> Interesting facts coming to light: most of the country favored Adam (the margin was not reported), but _38 million_ votes were cast from Arkansas, Kris' home state. Adding in the probability that Gokey fans went over to Kris, the margin was reportedly not even close; Kris won by a fairly wide margin (the actual number has not yet been reported).
> 
> Although I'm sure there was some anti-gay vote, I have to discount it. I think that anyone who would be anti gay would also prefer Kris, and not like Adam's music regardless. Not meaning the reverse is true... liking one over the other doesn't mean someone would be anti-gay. But it would be odd to imagine someone thinking, "I hate gays, but man that "Ring of Fire" was AWESOME!"
> 
> My favorite moment of the night was Allison Iraheta and Cindy Lauper singing "Time After Time". First, I have always loved that song, it is so sweet and gracefully understated. Second, Lauper has always been underestimated as a performer and songwriter; she allowed herself to be characaturized early in her career, and it did not serve her well. Third, they sounded great together, and the accompaniment was beautiful. It transcended the rest of the show, IMO.



I agree, Cindy Lauper is underrated and that duet was beautiful.

You know what I'd like to see?  I'd like to see some sort of block in the vote system that would allow only one vote from one number.  Everyone who wants to vote should be able to, but each should only be able to vote once from one phone.  Sure, some folks will get a few votes because they have a few different phones, and some families might have to hold an in-house vote before their one call, but that would balance out way better than the system does now.

Eh, what do I know?  I've never voted after any AI show.


----------



## pjrose

SueDonJ said:


> . . . In the end they were all good - they weren't all lucky.


Imagine "These are your top XX singers" and stopping there - it wouldn't fit our culture's emphasis on competition and winning, but it would reflect the reality that AI does help far more than just the top one to become successful!



SueDonJ said:


> . . . the judge's actions actually influenced the vote - even in this thread, there are a lot of comments about their inappropriate maneuvering.  Hopefully they've learned their lesson, that it's probably best for them to not push an agenda.





icydog said:


> . . . They were turned off by the judges gushing over Adam and voted for Kris as a backlash. . . .



Yes, yes, yes, and yes again.  Too bad we can't vote out the judges!  How about some duct tape     Or maybe the studio audience should have little buttons to push.  Remember "applause meters"?  

Or better yet - I know a half-dozen or more people online who would make GREAT judges  



Mosca said:


> . . .
> Regarding contracts of the winners, I think the final 5 are all under contract to 19E in some way (part of the reason for the save, maybe). But I think that the 2 through 5 people get more artistic freedom.  . . .



Just not getting a recording contract, right?  Those who record under contract with a different label (or their own) are going to have more freedom (though perhaps not right away) - which I think is exactly what Adam wants.  



Mosca said:


> Interesting facts coming to light: most of the country favored Adam (the margin was not reported), but _38 million_ votes were cast from Arkansas, Kris' home state. Adding in the probability that Gokey fans went over to Kris, the margin was reportedly not even close; Kris won by a fairly wide margin (the actual number has not yet been reported).
> 
> Although I'm sure there was some anti-gay vote, I have to discount it. I think that anyone who would be anti gay would also prefer Kris, and not like Adam's music regardless. Not meaning the reverse is true... liking one over the other doesn't mean someone would be anti-gay. But it would be odd to imagine someone thinking, "I hate gays, but man that "Ring of Fire" was AWESOME!"



Where's the info on votes?   

And yes, I agree that those who might have voted anti-gay probably not liking Adam's more flamboyant music anyway.  



SueDonJ said:


> . . . .  I'd like to see some sort of block in the vote system that would allow only one vote from one number.  Everyone who wants to vote should be able to, but each should only be able to vote once from one phone.  Sure, some folks will get a few votes because they have a few different phones, and some families might have to hold an in-house vote before their one call, but that would balance out way better than the system does now. . . .



Yes, yes,  yes, yes.  I did text vote a few thousand times - simultaneously pressing re-send on two phones - but a once-only system would be better.


----------



## TUGBrian

I think i read somewhere that simon and his company own the rights to all the contestants regardless of how they finish...im sure they can sell them to others etc, or just collect royalties from the stars.


----------



## pjrose

TUGBrian said:


> I think i read somewhere that simon and his company own the rights to all the contestants regardless of how they finish...im sure they can sell them to others etc, or just collect royalties from the stars.



Simon Fuller, right?  The producer?  Not Simon Cowell the judge.  I think they're often mixed up.


----------



## mayson12

Well I DVR'd the show and started watching it late (it was still on when I started it) and again YAHOO blew it for me.  I couldn't believe it.  It didn't say anything on my home page, but when I clicked on mail, it took me to another page where one of the headlines said something like "Kris shocker, new American Idol". 

Darn them!  I purposely took it off of the homepage just for that reason.  I wish they would wait to announce that stuff or at least not put it on a page that people accidently see.

It was still a good show, but the finale had no drama for me because of the spoiler.  

I really enjoyed all of the performances last night.  Fergie and Black-Eyed Peas were great.  I'd go see Adam perform with Queen any day.  A really good finale.


----------



## TUGBrian

Fuller.

it appears he started 19E, but later sold it (still is the president though) and manages most of the contestants..well the popular ones anyway.

Cowell just gets credit for the idea, as he started the british idol show before it got copied here in america...although I think that fuller actually produced the show...it was just cowells baby.


----------



## Patri

People from the west coast should not criticize people from the east coast for posting about Idol after the results. You expect us to wait three hours to share our excitement? Why? 
Just don't read any Idol thread before the show. You be patient for those three hours.
(And it wasn't even me. This is my first post since the results).
I missed the end and was shocked at the winner. But happy for Kris. I understand Queen and Kiss have offered Adam a job? I don't think he should latch on to any aging, though immensely popular, group for a career. He will make a name for himself independently. Doesn't need anyone else's coattails.
Now what to do on Tuesday and Wednesday nights......


----------



## ace2000

TUGBrian said:


> Fuller.
> 
> it appears he started 19E, but later sold it (still is the president though) and manages most of the contestants..well the popular ones anyway.
> 
> Cowell just gets credit for the idea, as he started the british idol show before it got copied here in america...although I think that fuller actually produced the show...it was just cowells baby.


 
Yep.  Here's the details if anyone is interested...  

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3943498/#storyContinued


----------



## Mosca

pjrose said:


> Where's the info on votes?
> 
> And yes, I agree that those who might have voted anti-gay probably not liking Adam's more flamboyant music anyway.



Sorry, I was going to give the link and got caught up in typing. It has been changed... it originally read, "AT&T says about 38 million American Idol votes came from Arkansas last night." Now it reads, "AT&T is denying that 38 million votes came in from Arkansas.  They are not sure where that number originated from." Last updated at 10:59AM, so, go figure.

http://www.fox16.com/news/local/story/Conway-reacts-to-Kris-win/sv8BNSsGY0G8GRZWSr0fRw.cspx

edit: and NOW, the 12:22PM update reads, "Some how news spread that there were 38 million votes from Arkansas.  AT&T says, 'We can't confirm how many votes were cast in Arkansas, and we can't comment on the number of votes for any contestant.' - Natasha Collins, AT&T spokeswoman."

So, that's turning into a big story, actually.

The report that it wasn't even close came from talk show host Billy Bush, via Twitter: http://twitter.com/BillyBush/status/1867695411

Yeah, on the anti gay stuff. The only ones who could have influenced anything would be those who liked Lambert's music, but voted against him anyhow. My guess on the number of those people is, close to or equal to zero. But I bet a lot of indifferent people voted against Lambert just because they didn't like having him shoved at them. I know I sure didn't. I mean, I like the guy, but come on.


----------



## ace2000

Patri said:


> People from the west coast should not criticize people from the east coast for posting about Idol after the results. You expect us to wait three hours to share our excitement? Why?
> Just don't read any Idol thread before the show. You be patient for those three hours.


 

+1 

I agree 100%... I don't get it at all... 

I mean what if we started worrying about the people in Hawaii???  LOL


----------



## SueDonJ

ace2000 said:


> +1
> 
> I agree 100%... I don't get it at all...
> 
> I mean what if we started worrying about the people in Hawaii???  LOL



 I don't know - I think there can be a fair compromise.  Anyone can choose to not visit the message boards until after AI airs on their time if they don't want the results, but it's crazy to expect that they have to abstain from all media outlets until then.  The criticism of Yahoo in this thread, for instance - it's reasonable to expect that they either use "Spoiler" alerts (as my comcast.net page had) or don't publish the results.


----------



## ace2000

SueDonJ said:


> I don't know - I think there can be a fair compromise. Anyone can choose to not visit the message boards until after AI airs on their time if they don't want the results, but it's crazy to expect that they have to abstain from all media outlets until then. The criticism of Yahoo in this thread, for instance - it's reasonable to expect that they either use "Spoiler" alerts (as my comcast.net page had) or don't publish the results.


 


We're talking about a single thread clearly labeled 'American Idol 2009'.  

I definitely wasn't referring to other media.  I mean why read the thread?

Mainly just wondering if I'm not seeing something clearly.  Maybe some are getting some kind of digest view????


----------



## SDKath

Does anyone else think that with 100,000,000 votes, perhaps some sort of computer software was generated by someone to vote automatically for a contestant over and over again?

Wouldn't that be an easy way to cheat?  I mean people can vote only so many times in a few hours.  But a computer can make a million phone calls awefully fast.  With Skype, Vonage and other VOIP programs, it would be easily doable...

Or am I a conspiracy theorist?

Katherine


----------



## Jaybee

I think I'll save this note, and take a look at it some time later.




timeos2 said:


> Maybe they should just call the debut (and most likely last) cd from Kris "Songs from the Fair" as most likely it will be free County Fairs he'll be doing in a year or two just like Ruben and Taylor. Hey, every two or three years the vote goes wrong but it was fun getting there.


----------



## Rose Pink

We mere mortals will never know all the wheres and whyfors of this vote such as:

How many _individuals_ voted. It's easily possible that a mere 1000 people could account for 1 million votes in a 4 hour timeframe.

How many votes were cast for a contestant vs how many were cast against that contestant.

Did a significant number of people vote for or against Adam because he is gay? Or for or against Kris because of his religious background? (edited to add that this and the other questions are merely rhetorical and don't need a response.  They have simply been brought up before on this thread.)

How big a factor-pro or con-was the judges' blatant campaigning?

 All we were told was that almost 100 million calls/texts were recieved. Clearly, the idol _machine_ won. And I fear it is eating us alive.


----------



## Rose Pink

pjrose said:


> ... I did text vote a few thousand times - simultaneously pressing re-send on two phones ....


 
Do you have unlimited texting on your cell service?


----------



## pedro47

Did the best person win the contest with the best singing talent or did the best morally right person win the contest ?


----------



## Rose Pink

Patri said:


> ... I understand Queen and Kiss have offered Adam a job? I don't think he should latch on to any aging, though immensely popular, group for a career. He will make a name for himself independently. Doesn't need anyone else's coattails.


 
I think that if this is true, those aging rock stars are trying to latch onto Adam's coattails.  I think he is too smart to fall for that.  Old fat guys in goth make-up just aren't sexy.


----------



## ace2000

pedro47 said:


> Did the best person win the contest with the best singing talent or did the best morally right person win the contest ?


 
It's just like voting for President... the person with the most votes won the contest. And that can be based on any factor deemed important by the voter. I feel that Adam had the most singing talent, but I wanted Kris to win. Not based on morals, but by overall likeability. 

If it was based on singing talent, how would that contest be decided? 

The show made the choice that the viewing audience gets the final say.


----------



## Rose Pink

pedro47 said:


> Did the best person win the contest with the best singing talent or did the best morally right person win the contest ?


 
That's a loaded question and I won't even try to answer the moral part. I do not know what is in their hearts. Judge not.

Firmly declaring one the better singer is, imo, a conceit and rather condescending. We all like art for different reasons. Many styles of music exist because we don't all like the same thing.

One could say that operatic singers are the best. Some don't really like the operatic style. Same can be said for any style of music.

What makes the "best" singer? Is it vocal range? Vocal gymnastics? Vocal tone--as in clear and bell-like? Being pitch-perfect? If those were the criteria, then we'd get better singing from technology. We listen to imperfect people because they can infuse emotion into a song and make us feel something.  Adam often made me feel irritated so I voted for Kris.


----------



## Karen G

pedro47 said:


> Did the best person win the contest with the best singing talent or did the best morally right person win the contest ?


Since TUG policy prohibits discussing religion and controversial social issues, there's no way to discuss this question. So I ask that we not go down this road because it would be a shame to have to close down this very long and interesting thread.


----------



## Deb from NC

Oh my.  I thought Kris was pleasant, but rather boring. (I kept forgetting his name !)  Have loved Adam all season.  I also thought both Allison and Danny were better than Kris.  Go figure.....maybe I'm just out of touch  But it will be interesting to see what lies in store for them in the future....


----------



## pedro47

Karen G said:


> Since TUG policy prohibits discussing religion and controversial social issues, there's no way to discuss this question. So I ask that we not go down this road because it would be a shame to have to close down this very long and interesting thread.



This is not a controversial social issues, American voted base upon whom they liked as the American Idol for 2009 and Chris won hands down.


----------



## Mosca

pedro47 said:


> This is not a controversial social issues, American voted base upon whom they liked as the American Idol for 2009 and Chris won hands down.



Well geez pedro47, maybe the TOPIC isn't controversial, but your post sure was. Did the best "morally right" person win? I don't know. Which one is the serial killer? Which one kicks puppies? Which one is a lousy tipper? Which one was a shoplifter when he was a teenager? Which one doesn't pay his parking tickets?

America wants to know, after all.


----------



## BSQ

SDKath said:


> Does anyone else think that with 100,000,000 votes, perhaps some sort of computer software was generated by someone to vote automatically for a contestant over and over again?



sure, you can download a program off of dialidol.  Just as each year Vote for the Worst also plays a part in the outcome.


----------



## pjrose

Rose Pink said:


> Do you have unlimited texting on your cell service?



Yes.  Goodness, I sure wouldn't do it if I had to pay for it!  

I used Motorola Razrs, which let you keep pressing "send" over and over and over..... About 3 seconds per text, or about 4-5 seconds to send two if I have both thumbs alternating.  That's around 20 per minute, or about 1,200 per hour.  I did it off and on for an hour or so - definitely not for the full four hours or even two hours.   

After the first vote they send back a text along the lines of "This one-time text message confirms your vote for (whoever).  You may text vote as many times as you like before voting closes at XXX time."    

I actually removed the SIMM chips from our current phone, on which repeated sending takes more steps, and put them in our old Razrs  

Honestly I would prefer it if it was limited to one vote per phone, though.   Since they only accept one call per number, and since they clearly know the number that sent the text, they should be able to limit it. 

Re computer voting, I have read on the Idol site - under FAQs I believe - that it is not accepted because of the possibility of auto-vote programs.


----------



## Rose Pink

*The Allison Factor*

Allison was voted off when in 4th place. The following week the three guys had three close votes according to Dial Idol. Assuming that Adam got Allison's fan's votes, I wonder if he made the top two because of that. IOW, if it weren't for those votes, would the top two have been Danny and Kris? It's a possibility. If Kris won because he got Danny's votes, then it is entirely possible that Adam was in the top two because he got Allison's votes.

Now, I have a question for all of you multiple voters. Are you going to buy that many CDs? I mean, if you're going to cast 1000 votes for your idol, shouldn't you buy 1000 CDs? That would only be fair.

If all those people who voted for Taylor and Ruben had bought their CDs, they would be doing okay.

And no one has brought up Steve Martin yet. He seemed to be in pain.


----------



## Clemson Fan

icydog said:


> What gets me is Kris knew Adam was more deserving, he said so himself, but I think so many people wanted to stick it to the judges that Adam was ousted without cause. Too bad.. He was the best preformer that ever stepped on the Idol stage.


 
Kris has always been self depricating throughout the whole show.  So, that comment by him was just his personality.  He probably would've said the same thing had it been him vs. Gokey or Allison.

IMO, Adam was one of the WORST singers that ever stepped onto the Idol stage.  He only made it this far because of his over the top theatrical style and not his actual voice.  He also made it that far because of the judges - not in spite of them.  I'm so glad his shrill and whinny singing didn't win.  He was original, but man he couldn't sing a lick.


----------



## pjrose

Rose Pink said:


> Now, I have a question for all of you multiple voters. Are you going to buy that many CDs? I mean, if you're going to cast 1000 votes for your idol, shouldn't you buy 1000 CDs? That would only be fair.



Nope.  What would be fair is if they didn't allow OR promote multiple votes.  If they hadn't invited me to do so with the "you may text vote as many times as you wish" message, it would have been once and done.  I mention that only to point out that I wasn't in any way trying to beat or get around the system - that is the system as they set it up, most likely to gain revenue for ATT.


----------



## Eli Mairs

I think that it's ridiculous that people are allowed to vote thousands of times.

The only fair way is to have one vote per phone and computer. 

I wonder what the outcome would have been if this rule had been in effect.


----------



## Clemson Fan

Eli Mairs said:


> I think that it's ridiculous that people are allowed to vote thousands of times.
> 
> The only fair way is to have one vote per phone and computer.
> 
> I wonder what the outcome would have been if this rule had been in effect.


 
[post removed]


----------



## pjrose

Eli Mairs said:


> I think that it's ridiculous that people are allowed to vote thousands of times.
> 
> The only fair way is to have one vote per phone and computer.
> 
> I wonder what the outcome would have been if this rule had been in effect.



I hope I made it clear that even though I did it, I agree that the rule should be changed.

Is there any reason to believe that one contestant's fans are more likely to have unlimited ATT texting than any other contestant's fans?  Without that, the best I can guess is that it evens out and doesn't affect the outcome.  

It would be very interesting to have all the raw data, including the originating phone numbers.  We could analyze all of this, including who Allison's or Danny's fans voted for, who was more likely to get multiple votes, etc etc.  Not gonna happen - but would be interesting!


----------



## Karen G

*How much money do the Idols make?*

I just saw  this article  about how much money former Idols have made.  Even though Taylor Hicks isn't in the spotlight so much, he did pretty well for himself. Click on Carrie Underwood's photo and it will bring up the top money earners.


----------



## Clemson Fan

I'm not the only one who thought Adam was terrible for a long time with that shrill voice of his.  It looks like Clay Aiken thought the same thing the first time he heard him.

http://new.music.yahoo.com/blogs/realityrocks/215180/aikens-lambert-rant-claymate-turns-to-clayhate/


----------



## ace2000

Clemson Fan said:


> I'm not the only one who thought Adam was terrible for a long time with that shrill voice of his. It looks like Clay Aiken thought the same thing the first time he heard him.
> 
> http://new.music.yahoo.com/blogs/realityrocks/215180/aikens-lambert-rant-claymate-turns-to-clayhate/


 
One thing I learned by participating in this thread and seeing other's thoughts... is that people hear music in different ways.  

I can say honestly that I didn't care for Adam from the beginning, but after hearing the other's comments on Adam in this thread, and after I started trying to listen in different ways, I actually started warming up to his style a bit.

Still wanted him to lose in the end, but did respect him a lot more towards the end also.  And his graciousness and class after Kris was announced the winner only made me respect him more.

As far as Clay and his thoughts, he's just one of many opinions out there.  I don't see why his opinion makes any more difference.


----------



## pjrose

Clemson Fan said:


> I'm not the only one who thought Adam was terrible for a long time with that shrill voice of his.  It looks like Clay Aiken thought the same thing the first time he heard him.
> 
> http://new.music.yahoo.com/blogs/realityrocks/215180/aikens-lambert-rant-claymate-turns-to-clayhate/



I read the article - seems that Aiken based this on only ONE Adam performance, Ring of Fire, which even many Adam supporters thought was peculiar or hated.  He said he didn't hear any of Adam's other performances.   He also said he liked the way it turned out, but he had never heard Kris.  

At least here we have been basing our opinions on actually having seen/heard the performances!


----------



## Janette

Ryan is host of Larry King Live and has Kris, Adam and Paula on the show. Top ten is supposed to be on after commercial.


----------



## BevL

Janette said:


> Ryan is host of Larry King Live and has Kris, Adam and Paula on the show. Top ten is supposed to be on after commercial.



I think it's replaying at midnight East Coast/9:00 p.m. West Coast and various times in the middle there.


----------



## John Cummings

My wife and I cast our 20 votes for Adam. I like Kris but believe that Adam is head and shoulders above him as a singer and entertainer. Adam is very professional and I bet will be a much bigger star than Kris.


----------



## wackymother

pjrose said:


> I read the article - seems that Aiken based this on only ONE Adam performance, Ring of Fire, which even many Adam supporters thought was peculiar or hated.  He said he didn't hear any of Adam's other performances.   He also said he liked the way it turned out, but he had never heard Kris.
> 
> At least here we have been basing our opinions on actually having seen/heard the performances!



Yeah...if you go to Clay Aiken's website, he now has a blog posting saying, essentially, "Gosh, I had no idea so many people pay attention to little old me! But I know I haven't hurt Adam's feelings, because artists shouldn't worry about what other people think!" It's really tacky.


----------



## pjrose

*See y'all here for AI 2010!*

The thread finally made it down to page 2.

It was a heck of a season and great to read so many analyses   .  I doubt we'll have as controversial a season next year, but who knows!   

I hope to "see" everyone back on the AI 2010 thread next year!


----------



## SDKath

Hi guys,

Just wanted to post the link to Entertainment Weekly's video interview series, "Idolatry".  There are a number of excellent interviews (look at the 5 of Adam) and a great recap of the final 2 contestants right below it.  There are also a whole bunch of other interviews including 2 great contestants who did not make it to the top 13 plus Allison, Matt and Anoop, all of whom seemed very personable when talking to Michael Slezak, the EW staff writer who covers AI!  Enjoy -- hope it tides us over till next January!

http://www.ew.com/ew/package/0,,20007164_20174011,00.html


----------



## thinze3

Here's a real shocker *- NOT!*


_added:
And not that it matters. He was still my favorite._ 



.


----------



## pjrose

thinze3 said:


> Here's a real shocker *- NOT!*
> 
> 
> _added:
> And not that it matters. He was still my favorite._



It does matter, positively, b/c his glam-flamboyance-sexuality is part of the package that makes him a great entertainer!


----------



## SDKath

Daughtry does GaGa (very well indeed):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t90dFkM9acg


----------

